#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims

## Ali Eddaoudi

* De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims* 

Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 

Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 

We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.

Wanneer komt Nederland tot het besef dat er geen weg meer terug is en dat we overgeleverd zijn aan de zogeheten compromissencultuur. Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Een multiculturele samenleving kan naar mijn idee alleen slagen als we ons flexibel opstellen en elkaar in eerste instantie vanuit de menselijke waarden benaderen. Denken in hokjes heeft nooit iets goeds opgeleverd en het zou ons ook fataal kunnen zijn. Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes. 

Het roer moet omgegooid worden en de oude vastgeroeste beroepsallochtonen moeten het wat mij betreft als eerste ontgelden. Zij zijn mede schuldig aan de politiek correcte houding en de schijntolerantie van de afgelopen jaren. Zij hadden er beter aan gedaan om het debat zelf aan te zwengelen. In plaats daarvan heeft men zich almaar afhankelijk opgesteld, zich de mond laten snoeren door de vele subsidies en gewacht tot er met hen afgerekend werd. Veel organisaties die zich opwerpen als zijnde de vertegenwoordigers van Allochtonen hebben vrijwel geen achterban; gekker kan het toch niet klinken, dacht ik. Want zeg nou eens eerlijk, wanneer horen we een organisatie vanuit zichzelf iets roepen? Meestal is het reactief en is hun geluid van weinig betekenis. Nee, organisaties van Turken en zeker die van de Marokkaanse Nederlanders zijn op sterven na dood en hebben hun tijd wel gehad. Allochtonen, in het bijzonder de moslims in dit land, hebben weinig inbreng in het openbare debat en van een sterke lobby is geen sprake. Ze hebben zich laten intimideren door de autoritaire houding van de meerderheid en houden het vaak voor gezien. 

Islamitische organisatie moeten een voorbeeld nemen aan het CIDI, de joodse club die haar zaakje keurig op orde heeft. Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuw thuisland. Natuurlijk leven we in een verrechtst land, maar daar zie ik juist een uitdaging in. Moslims doen zichzelf ernstig tekort wanneer ze weinig gebruik maken van de democratische beginselen van ons land en zullen op lange termijn een hoge prijs betalen voor hun passieve en nonchalante houding. Neem nou de discussie over het islamitische onderwijs, waar waren de moslimscholen toen ze dagen achtereen door een stel anti-islam parlementsleden werden afgemaakt? Waar zijn de tegengeluiden van al die moslims die zich de vertegenwoordigers noemen n de imams die preken dat we trots op ons zelf zouden moeten zijn en niet alles van het Westen moeten slikken? Neen, moslims lopen in de pas als het ze allemaal te moeilijk wordt en zijn nog lang niet opgewassen tegen de geraffineerde westerse manier van doen. Als dit zo doorgaat, vrees ik dat er een nog schevere verhouding zal ontstaan waarbij de moslim voorlopig het stiefkindje van deze samenleving blijft.

De enige manier om hier onderuit te komen is meedoen met het spel en je laten zien op de momenten dat je gezien moet worden. De moslims in Nederland moeten de jihad uit de oude stoffige kast halen en in een nieuw jasje hijsen. De jihad van dit moment is die tegen het eigen ego (nafs). Maar de andere kant is dat Nederland klaargestoomd moet worden voor de zelfbewuste moslim die zich niet langer de les laat voorlezen. De Nederlandse bewindsvoerders moeten hun gesprekspartners bedanken en goed kijken naar de werkelijkheid zoals die is. Weg met vertegenwoordigers die aardig gevonden willen worden en alleen komen opdraven op recepties en verder weinig bodem hebben. Vervang de oude batterij ambtenaren op de verschillende departementen en overleg met mensen op persoonlijke titel. Deze mensen hebben minstens zoveel kennis en genieten vaak meer respect vanuit de diverse hoeken. Allen door een dergelijke radicale ommezwaai kunnen we nog een eind maken aan dit achterlijke debat en hoeven we niet langer achter de feiten aan te hollen.


Ali Eddaoudi

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes. Het roer moet omgegooid worden en de oude vastgeroeste beroepsallochtonen moeten het wat mij betreft als eerste ontgelden. Zij zijn mede schuldig aan de politiek correcte houding en de schijntolerantie van de afgelopen jaren. Zij hadden er beter aan gedaan om het debat zelf aan te zwengelen. In plaats daarvan heeft men zich almaar afhankelijk opgesteld, zich de mond laten snoeren door de vele subsidies en gewacht tot er met hen afgerekend werd.
> 
> __________________________________________________ __
> 
> 
> De moslims in Nederland moeten de jihad uit de oude stoffige kast halen en in een nieuw jasje hijsen. De jihad van dit moment is die tegen het eigen ego (nafs). Maar de andere kant is dat Nederland klaargestoomd moet worden voor de zelfbewuste moslim die zich niet langer de les laat voorlezen.
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi*


_The Truth is out there!  

_

----------


## Nanny

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> *Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een ******lak gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> Wanneer komt Nederland tot het besef dat er geen weg meer terug is en dat we overgeleverd zijn aan de zogeheten compromissencultuur. Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Een multiculturele samenleving kan naar mijn idee alleen slagen als we ons flexibel opstellen en elkaar in eerste instantie vanuit de menselijke waarden benaderen. Denken in hokjes heeft nooit iets goeds opgeleverd en het zou ons ook fataal kunnen zijn. Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes. Het roer moet omgegooid worden en de oude vastgeroeste beroepsallochtonen moeten het wat mij betreft als eerste ontgelden. Zij zijn mede schuldig aan de politiek correcte houding en de schijntolerantie van de afgelopen jaren. Zij hadden er beter aan gedaan om het debat zelf aan te zwengelen. In plaats daarvan heeft men zich almaar afhankelijk opgesteld, zich de mond laten snoeren door de vele subsidies en gewacht tot er met hen afgerekend werd. Veel organisaties die zich opwerpen als zijnde de vertegenwoordigers van Allochtonen hebben vrijwel geen achterban; gekker kan het toch niet klinken, dacht ik. Want zeg nou eens eerlijk, wanneer horen we een organisatie vanuit zichzelf iets roepen? Meestal is het reactief en is hun geluid van weinig betekenis. Nee, organisaties van Turken en zeker die van de Marokkaanse Nederlanders zijn op sterven na dood en hebben hun tijd wel gehad. Allochtonen, in het bijzonder de moslims in dit land, hebben weinig inbreng in het openbare debat en van een sterke lobby is geen sprake. Ze hebben zich laten intimideren door de autoritaire houding van de meerderheid en houden het vaak voor gezien. Islamitische organisatie moeten een voorbeeld nemen aan het CIDI, de joodse club die haar zaakje keurig op orde heeft. Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuw thuisland. Natuurlijk leven we in een verrechtst land, maar daar zie ik juist een uitdaging in. Moslims doen zichzelf ernstig tekort wanneer ze weinig gebruik maken van de democratische beginselen van ons land en zullen op lange termijn een hoge prijs betalen voor hun passieve en nonchalante houding. Neem nou de discussie over het islamitische onderwijs, waar waren de moslimscholen toen ze dagen achtereen door een stel anti-islam parlementsleden werden afgemaakt? Waar zijn de tegengeluiden van al die moslims die zich de vertegenwoordigers noemen n de imams die preken dat we trots op ons zelf zouden moeten zijn en niet alles van het Westen moeten slikken? Neen, moslims lopen in de pas als het ze allemaal te moeilijk wordt en zijn nog lang niet opgewassen tegen de geraffineerde westerse manier van doen. Als dit zo doorgaat, vrees ik dat er een nog schevere verhouding zal ontstaan waarbij de moslim voorlopig het stiefkindje van deze samenleving blijft.
> De enige manier om hier onderuit te komen is meedoen met het spel en je laten zien op de momenten dat je gezien moet worden. De moslims in Nederland moeten de jihad uit de oude stoffige kast halen en in een nieuw jasje hijsen. De jihad van dit moment is die tegen het eigen ego (nafs). Maar de andere kant is dat Nederland klaargestoomd moet worden voor de zelfbewuste moslim die zich niet langer de les laat voorlezen. De Nederlandse bewindsvoerders moeten hun gesprekspartners bedanken en goed kijken naar de werkelijkheid zoals die is. Weg met vertegenwoordigers die aardig gevonden willen worden en alleen komen opdraven op recepties en verder weinig bodem hebben. Vervang de oude batterij ambtenaren op de verschillende departementen en overleg met mensen op persoonlijke titel. Deze mensen hebben minstens zoveel kennis en genieten vaak meer respect vanuit de diverse hoeken. Allen door een dergelijke radicale ommezwaai kunnen we nog een eind maken aan dit achterlijke debat en hoeven we niet langer achter de feiten aan te hollen.
> 
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi*


 :wow:  
Toppie..!!
You Go Ali !!
 :duim:

----------


## boeloeloe

.

----------


## RinC

Ik vind het een goed stuk!  :duim: 

-Y-

----------


## Asma2

Toppie top!!!

Ik sta als een baksteen achter je argumenten!!

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> Wanneer komt Nederland tot het besef dat er geen weg meer terug is en dat we overgeleverd zijn aan de zogeheten compromissencultuur. Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Een multiculturele samenleving kan naar mijn idee alleen slagen als we ons flexibel opstellen en elkaar in eerste instantie vanuit de menselijke waarden benaderen. Denken in hokjes heeft nooit iets goeds opgeleverd en het zou ons ook fataal kunnen zijn. Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes.



Klasse stuk.  :duim:

----------


## EDENAAR

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims 
> 
> Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 
> 
> Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 
> 
> We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> 
> ...


kom in opstand dan!!

----------


## makeba

vol belangstelling heb ik dit stuk geplaatst in het NRC gelezen.Heel duidelijk en naar beide kanten kijkend.Ik denk dat ik mij schuldig heb gemaakt aan positieve discriminatie en veel heb weggerelativeerd.Ik vind het leven in Nederland veel gezelliger geworden dan in de jaren 70.Door mijn werk heb ik veel contacten met alle bevolkingsgroepen waardoor ik veel denk te begrijpen.Als ik als wijkverpleegkundige door mijn wijk fietste zwaaide de turkse en marokkaanse moeders en vroegen altijd of ik thee kwam drinken.De kinderen van deze moeders hebben ondertussen kinderen gekregen en zijn behalve turks of marokkaans ook nederlands.Er zijn zoveel gelijkenissen en ik denk dat dit van belang is voor de discussie.Vroeger maakte ik huisbezoeken bij gezinnen waar de ouders weinig of geen nl spraken.Nu maak ik huisbezoeken en veel mensen spreken perfect nl en denk ik wel eens,goh wij nl zouden een voorbeeld kunnen nemen aan de manier waarop men met de opvoeding omgaat.Door al die negatieve aandacht drijf je mensen in een hoek en neem je hen niet serieus.Waar haalt D66 het vandaan dat er in een inburgeringscurcus verteld moet worden dat je hier geen bejaarden of gehandicapten mag lastig vallen.Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er een ouder is die dat goedkeurd.Ondanks de negatieve aandacht vind ik dat een ieder de hand in eigen boezem moet steken en in de spiegel moet kijken of hij zijn of haar gedrag zelf zou willen ondervinden.Ongeacht geslacht of afkomst vind ik discriminatie,misbruik of uitsluiting fout en geen bijdrage tot het verbetering van de maatschappij.Ik denk ook dat je mensen op hun gedrag moet aanspreken en niet op hun afkomst.Als ik zie dat mensen die praten over misbruik,sexuele ontsporing en discriminatie,anderen gebruiken omdat ze goedkoper zijn om te werken en kansloos zijn doordat ze geen papieren hebben plus ook nog vrouw die haar diensten moet bewijzen ,dan vind ik dat zo vreselijk.Als je weet hoe erg iets is of als je iets zo afkeurd waarom doe je dat dan bij een ander.Het is een maatschappelijk,europees probleem waar we goed naar moeten kijken .Ongeacht afkomst geldt de regel vaak,de onderdrukten worden onderdrukker,het slachtoffer wordt dader.Alleen een bewustzijngevoel kan dit veranderen of bespreekbaar maken.Het wijzen naar elkaar heeft geen zin en is niet productief of opbouwend.Het lijkt me vreselijk om in de positie te zijn dat men maar wijst en bekritiseerd.Als jongeren of bevolkingsgroep zou je juist dan je niet meer hoeven te bewijzen dat je een normaal denkend of handelend persoon bent want men verwacht toch wel dat je het fout doet.Vroeger waren het de nl jongeren die de wijken bestuurden en voor onrust zorgden.Je zou het moeten bekijken als sociaal probleem van vele jongeren in een bepaalde leeftijd en bepaalde situatie.Wat iemand uit Eden vertelde vond ik erg goed.De gemeente beslist wat er moet gebeuren zonder dat er met de gemeenschap gesproken is.Dit werkt natuurlijk niet,Samen werken en niet vanuit je hoge ivorentoren oplossingen bedenken zou een kans maken.Ik zou uren kunnen schrijven maar dat is geloof ik niet de bedoeling.Als enige raad wil ik nog geven ,gedraag je niet als slachtoffer van welk beleid dan ook maar gedraag je als iemand die kan denken en kan kijken naar zijn/haar eigen gedrag.Probeer kritisch te zijn,alle kanten op en bepaal je eigen richting maar neem daar dan ook je eigen verantwoordelijkheid in

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door EDENAAR_ 
> *kom in opstand dan!!*



een Michiel S. - volgeling ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


is deze column dan niet een vorm van opstand ??

----------


## makeba

Nee ik ben absoluut geen aanhanger van Michiel Smit of hoe hij ook mogen heten.Het geen hij voorstaat is zeer verwerpelijk en ik veroordeel zijn partij en gedachtengang.
Ik ben een voorstander(ster) van gelijke rechten,gelijke plichten,gelijke kansen .Van mensen op een menswaardige manier behandelen en benaderen.Van het geven van rechten en plichten die ik voor mijzelf ook eis.Jammer dat mijn reactie zou is opgevat.Misschien had je dat kunnen vragen en toelichten waarom je dat denkt.Nog even iets ,de schrijver van de colum had het over het cidi,zij zouden hun zaakjes goed op orde hebben.Dit betwijfel ik daar je op de joodse site geen enkel kritische kanttekening over de Israelische regering inzake de behandeling van de Palestijnen kunt plaatsen.Deze wordt gelijk verwijdert.Kritiek is niet erg,discriminatie wel.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door makeba_ 
> *Nee ik ben absoluut geen aanhanger van Michiel Smit of hoe hij ook mogen heten.Het geen hij voorstaat is zeer verwerpelijk en ik veroordeel zijn partij en gedachtengang.
> Ik ben een voorstander(ster) van gelijke rechten,gelijke plichten,gelijke kansen .Van mensen op een menswaardige manier behandelen en benaderen.Van het geven van rechten en plichten die ik voor mijzelf ook eis.Jammer dat mijn reactie zou is opgevat.Misschien had je dat kunnen vragen en toelichten waarom je dat denkt.Nog even iets ,de schrijver van de colum had het over het cidi,zij zouden hun zaakjes goed op orde hebben.Dit betwijfel ik daar je op de joodse site geen enkel kritische kanttekening over de Israelische regering inzake de behandeling van de Palestijnen kunt plaatsen.Deze wordt gelijk verwijdert.Kritiek is niet erg,discriminatie wel.*



mijn reactie was een reactie op de actie van Edenaar ... zoals je kunt zien uit de quote die ik er boven heb geplaatst. Zoals het er staat komt het heel provocerend over (ik weet nooit wat wel of niet een provocatie is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) en daagt het uit tot onbezonnenheid.

Neemt niet weg dat je nu wel een heel zinnige opmerking maakt. *Kritiek is niet erg, discriminatie wel.* Betekent dat, dat wanneer kritiek geleverd wordt en deze kritiek als discriminatie wordt opgevat, de discussie meteen ten einde is door het onbegrip/onkunde van de bekritiseerde of moet je je afvragen of de bekritiseerde deze kritiek niet kan verdragen en dan meteen grijpt naar een slachtoffersrol, waarbij discriminatie een "tool" wordt om jezelf mee te kunnen verbergen ?

Mensen zijn namelijk best creatief in het interpreteren van kritiek. Hoe luid en duidelijk de boodschapper ook probeert te zijn, je blijft altijd afhankelijk van het interpretatievermogen van de ontvanger (uitzonderingen daargelaten, mensen die blind zijn voor de waarheid zoals de joodse site die jij als voorbeeld aangeeft).


Ma3a Salama

_h4T3d_sE7eN !

----------


## EDENAAR

NEE ABSOLUUT NIET PROVOCEREND BEDOELD, IK DEEL DE MENING VAN ALI EL DAOUDI WAT BETREFT DE JIHAD EN DE INTERPRETATIE VAN DE JIHAD DIE HIJ ERAAN GEEFT.

----------


## boeloeloe

De moderator ofzo had met me bericht geknoeid mag ik me mening niet geven amugoet

ik zei wullah ik ga binnenkort iets doen ik ben een jihad strijder allahoe akbar

wullah ik meen het ik leef en sterf in de naam van allah

allhoema bismieka amoetoe wa ahjaa

stina binnenkort ga je zien een masterdammer heeft wat gedaan stina  :auw:  wullah ik zweer in de naam van allah en allah is me getuige

----------


## EDENAAR

wat een domme terrorist ben je dan.........

----------


## boeloeloe

wie zeg dat ik een terrorist ben ik ben een jihad strijder nerd weet ej wle wat dat betekend ik vecht in de naam van allah ik vermoord geen onschuldig mensen oen

omschuldigen moslims worden vemoord en de moslims lopen met ogen dicht as dat vroeger was gebeurd in de tijd van de profeet(saws)was er gelijk oorlog mensen zijn bang voor een beetj ebloed en een wond en ik niet

ik leef en sterf in de naam van allah

allahoema bismieka amoetoe wa ahjaa

en tot hem keren we allemaal terug

----------


## EDENAAR

leuk ... met zulke opmerkingen schiet je veel mee op....wat wil je ermee bereiken?? ik bedoel wat wil je bereiken met je vooraankondiging
ik noem je een terrorist omdat je een nerd bent die achter zijn pctje dreigementjes aan het uiten bent die nergens naartoe leiden...stoer hoor hiermee, verpest je de interpretatie van "jihad" die ALI bedoeld





> _Geplaatst door boeloeloe_ 
> *wie zeg dat ik een terrorist ben ik ben een jihad strijder nerd weet ej wle wat dat betekend ik vecht in de naam van allah ik vermoord geen onschuldig mensen oen
> 
> omschuldigen moslims worden vemoord en de moslims lopen met ogen dicht as dat vroeger was gebeurd in de tijd van de profeet(saws)was er gelijk oorlog mensen zijn bang voor een beetj ebloed en een wond en ik niet
> 
> ik leef en sterf in de naam van allah
> 
> allahoema bismieka amoetoe wa ahjaa
> 
> en tot hem keren we allemaal terug*

----------


## boeloeloe

je dnekt dus dat ik 1 van die jongens of meisjes ben die 8ter de pc zit te lullen en niet in de praktijk gaat doen let daar maar effe op wullah meh ik ben bang voor me leven 

ik ga echt dood voor in de naam van allah

niet denken ik typ 8ter de beeldscherm en om stoer te doen zo kom je er wel over  :jammer:

----------


## albert c.

Marokkanen willen nooit over n kam geschoren worden. Generaliseren is bij hen al gauw discrimineren. Maar Ali Eddaoudi doet precies hetzelfde met Nederlanders. Hij zegt dat lle Nederlanders lle Marokkanen discrimineren. Eddaoudi discrimineert erger dan Nederlanders.

Types als Ali Eddaoudi denken ook altijd dat lle Nederlanders op Pim Fortuyn hebben gestemd. Dat komt hem beter uit. Dan kan hij zich lekker wentelen in de slachtofferrol. Marokkanen moeten kiezen voor emancipatie, voor jezelf opkomen, in plaats van voor masochisme. Lang niet elke Nederlander is een sadist die de allochtoon ziet als een ******lak.

Eddaoudi vertegenwoordigt maar n procent van de Nederlandse bevolking. Hij zoekt de discriminerende Nederlanders, maar hij kan beter de goeie Nederlanders uitzoeken. Positieve mensen kunnen samen iets bereiken. Eddaoudi jengelt als een verwend kind dat in de vorige eeuw nog gekuffeld is. Wees toch eens flink!

----------


## darkfiber

Whaaaa!!! ik moet echt wel lachen als ik zo'n stukje lees...
als je niet eens fatsoenlijk nederlands kan schrijven geloof ik nooit dat je een beetje succes kan hebben als jihad strijder...
volgens mij ben je daar te dom voor!
ik kan alleen maar hopen dat alle jihad stijders zoals jij zijn...
dan slaap ik lekker rustig verder.
Ik zou eerder als jihad strijder erg ongerust worden want als dit soort types aanslagen moeten beramen loop je nog de kans om met zo'n domoor te vroeg de lucht in te gaan  :knipoog:

----------


## albert c.

Ken je het verschil tussen een typfout en een spelfout. 'Gekuffeld' moet
inderdaad 'geknuffeld' zijn. Verder begrijp ik je hele reactie niet. Ik ben
geen jihadstrijder. Ik ben voor wederzijds respect en integratie. Aan
schoolpleinruzies tussen brugklassers doe ik niet mee. Zou je misschien argumenten kunnen noemen waarom je het niet met me eens bent? 
Albert C.

----------


## karimmm1

FUCK DE INTEGRATIE,  :vingers:  

LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!!  :terrorist:  



Luister mensen weet je wat het is met die stomme Kaaskoppen: 
Na Pim Fortuyn zijn ze allemaal hun bek gaan opentrekken. Ze hebben ergens de klok horen luiden maar weten niet waar de klepel hangt wat de marokkanen en de islam in Nederland betreft. Het is niet meer taboe om vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken.
wIE denken zij wel niet dat ze zijn? Oke er zijn dat wat problemen met een kleine minderheid van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland...
MAAR GELOOF ME! Het is echt niet zo erg als de Kaaskoppen schetsen! 
Vooral de media doet aan beeldvorming! 
Ik heb me vaak moeten verdedigen voor hetgeen er over Marokkanen wordt gezegt. Maar het helpt echter niet!!! En doe het ook niet meer! Luister, ik heb nu cht schijt aan die KAASKOPPEN!!IK BEN ZE ZAT!
Ik bedoel de Kaaskoppen willen geloven wat er in de media wordt gezegd. Ze weten heus wel dat de media vooral over het onderwerp ''Marokkanen in Nederland'' de boel opblazen. Maar juist omdat het geen taboe meer is om je bek open te trekken en vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken maken de Kaaskoppen hier massaal en met alle plezier gebruik van! (vieze honden)...

En nog wat...........Waarom mag Pimmetje wel zeggen dat de islam een achterlijke cultuur is en je hoort niemand klagen...En als imam elmoumni n keer de waarheid spreekt dan krijgt hij half Nederland achter zich aan!!! En zo zijn er nog meer belachelijke voorbeelden waarvan ik nu geen zin heb om ze op te noemen anders moet ik weer kotsen. TFOE!!!!
En in de afgelopen jaren zijn er al vele mensen gestorven door zinloosgeweld. Echter waren de daders meestal allen van nederlandse afkomst. Denk hierbij maar aans aan de dood van Meindert Tjoelker. Hiervan waren de daders kaaskoppen. En zo heb je nog vele andere kaaskop daders.. Over deze kaaskop daders hoorde je niet veel in de media. Het enige wat je hoorde was dat er een stille tocht georganiseerd werd voor de slachtoffers(ahum)...een aantal maanden geleden hadden een aantal medewerkers van D. van der Broek in Amsterdam een junkie dood getrapt en de media was gelijk weer aan het smullen want de daders waren van ''Marokkaanse afkomst!'' Ze weten echter niet dat hoe wij onschuldige Marokkanen ons voelen. Ze walsen gewoon zonder enige respect over ons heen!..Vuile teringlijers!! Dan komt bijvoorbeeld SBS 6 met de volgende stelling, nadat ze dus eerst alle negatieve handelingen van de marokkaanse criminelen hebben opgenoemd: Stelling luidt dan bijv.: ''Moeten criminele Marokkanen die meerdere malen met Justitie in aanraking zijn geweest het land uit? 3 kwart Nederland reageert daar weer op en de uitkomst is dan dat 80 % van de Nederlanders ''ja'' hebben gestemd.


Kortom ik ga echt niet meer in de verdediging want ik ben moe! Weet je wat ik wel ga doen? Ik ga me meer verdiepen in mijn geloof en meer terugtrekken naar mijn eigen cultuur! 
WANT IK MERK GEWOON DAT DIE HOLLANDERS ONS GEWOON NIET MOGEN! iK HEB DAAR SCHIJT AAN EN IK BEN ER TROTS OP DAT IK EEN MAROKKAAN BEN EN ZEG DAAROM uit VOLLE BORST:

''FUCK  :vingers:  DE INTEGRATIE, LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!  :terrorist:   :vingers:   :ole:  

GELOOF ME ZE HEBBEN HET ER ZELF NAAR GEMAAKT EN IK HAAT ZE NU!!!

DE GROETEN VAN DE MASTER.

----------


## albert c.

Beste Karim,
weet je dat jij met je radicale mening tot 1% van de Nederlandse bevolking behoort?
Weet jij dat Marokkanen sterker discrimineren dan Nederlanders doen?
Het probleem met Ali Eddaoudi is dat hij ook tot die 1% behoort en dat hij dat niet beseft.
Ali E. (geef mij maar Ali B.) is natuurlijk een EO-moslim oftewel een NMO-moslim. Maar ik zou willen dat hij echt gelovig was en dus rechtvaardig en dat hij Nederlanders niet over een kam schoor, net als jij en zoveel jonge Marokkanen doen.
Je kiest voor het isolement als je alle Nederlanders kaaskoppen noemt.
Een gelovig iemand zou moeten weten dat het paradijs niet op aarde te vinden is en dus ook niet in Nederland. 
Dat is de fout die Ali E. maakt: denken dat de gebraden duifjes hem in de mond horen te vliegen. Denken dat je gediscrimineerd wordt als dat niet gebeurt, hier in Nederland.
Zulke Marokkanen snappen niet dat Nederlanders ook hard moet werken om een plaats in de maatschappij te verwerven. Ook hoogopgleide Nederlanders zijn hun baan kwijtgeraakt in de afgelopen tijd.
Marokkanen zijn geknuffeld in de vorige eeuw. Nu krijgen ze kritiek te verduren en beginnen ze te blren als verwende kinderen. 
 :knipoog:  Kijk dat is een kaaskop.
Groet,
Albert C.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

jullie ijlen best wel slap, zowel de jihadstrijder op huiskamer-pantoffels als de wanna-be redneck Albert C. .... ik schaar me achter het verhaal van Ali.





Albert,

weet je het verschil tussen een discriminerende Marokkaan en een discriminerende Nederlander ??







de discriminerende Nederlander weet niet eens waarom hij discrimineert ...

 :zwaai:

----------


## albert c.

Er zijn 300.000 Marokkanen in Nederland. Dat is nog geen 2% van de Nederlandse bevolking. Ongeveer 1%, waarschijnlijk minder, staat achter de uitspraken van Ali Eddaoudi. 'Het roer moet om', schrijft Ali E. Ik ben benieuwd hoe die 1% dat voor elkaar krijgt.
Er zijn 900.000 moslims in Nederland, maar die zijn onderling hopeloos verdeeld. Waarom hebben Turken eigenlijk zo weinig te klagen over Nederland vergeleken bij de Marokkanen? 
Discussiren houdt voor mij in dat je een mening geeft en met argumenten komt. Maar misschien is 'argument' wel een te moeilijk woord voor de deelnemers aan deze site.
Hier is nog een kaaskop:  :tik:

----------


## albert c.

DE MOSLIMMAN VAN 1%
Ali Eddaoudi, schrijver en gevangenishulpverlener, vindt dat moslims zich niet moeten laten kisten. In NRC/Handelsblad van 25 november schrijft hij: Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuwe thuisland. Helaas staat de rest van zijn betoog vol met jammerklachten. 

Over het multiculturele debat zegt Eddaoudi: Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis dat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon zich in Nederland nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig word je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen uitspookt.

Die keurige Marokkaan hoeft zich helemaal niet te verontschuldigen of stelling te nemen. De Nederlander die het onderwerp aansnijdt, kan oprecht genteresseerd zijn in de Marokkaanse jeugdproblematiek. Het is vreemd dat er over Turkse jongens nauwelijks iets negatiefs valt te melden. Dat kan toch niet alleen maar liggen aan de selectieve berichtgeving van de media. 

Om zijn betoog kracht bij te zetten spreekt Eddaoudi afwisselend namens Marokkanen, moslims en allochtonen. De 900.000 moslims zijn onderling echter minstens zo verdeeld als de christenen in Nederland. Een Nederlandse Turk hoeft niet zo nodig te schuilen onder de moslimparaplu. De allochtonen, westers en niet-westers, vormen samen een lappendeken in Nederland. Surinamers voelen zich eerder Nederlander dan allochtoon.

Eddaoudi vertegenwoordigt zelfs niet alle 300.000 Marokkanen in Nederland, misschien wel de tweede generatie, maar ook niet alle leden van die groep. Laten we zeggen dat hij n procent van de Nederlandse bevolking vertegenwoordigt. Zijn uitspraken zijn daarom nogal hoogmoedig. Overdreven is de minachting waarmee Eddaoudi spreekt van witte denkers en de witte man op houten klompen.

Het roer moet om, volgens de muzelman van n procent: Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Welke gedachte ervoor in de plaats moet komen, geeft de jonge moslim niet aan. Eddaoudi heeft alleen maar kritiek op Nederland en noemt geen land waar de integratie beter verloopt. De joods-christelijke traditie zorgt er juist voor dat de islamitische zuil ingepast kan worden in de samenleving.

Eddaoudi beweert dat allochtonen en vooral moslims zich laten intimideren door de autoritaire houding van de meerderheid (). Hij en zijn geestverwanten zeggen altijd dat lle Nederlanders vinden dat lle Marokkanen niet deugen, maar Eddaoudi doet hetzelfde met Nederlanders. Niet alle Nederlanders zijn autoritair en de volgende klacht is evenmin realistisch: De allochtoon is slechts een last en men heeft hem tot een ******lak gereduceerd.

Natuurlijk leven we in een verrechtst land (), klaagt Eddaoudi ook nog. Ik dacht dat moslims zich beter thuis voelen in een conservatief klimaat. Het is nooit goed. De Marokkaanse hulpverlener zou mooi kunnen uitleggen waarom Marokkaanse jongens verhoudingsgewijs zo vaak in de gevangenis terechtkomen. Maar die belangrijke analyse tref ik bij Eddaoudi nooit aan, noch bij enig andere Nederlandse Marokkaan.

Juist vanwege het wangedrag van de pubers krijgt de Marokkaanse gemeenschap de laatste tijd steeds vaker kritiek te verduren. Vandalisme en criminaliteit binnen de eigen gelederen ontkennen Marokkanen liever. Ze geven de media de schuld. Eddaoudi zou moeten weten, als gelovig man, dat het een heidense gedachte is Nederland te beschouwen als een paradijs. Wie dat doet, maakt van zijn aardse bestaan een hel. 
 :plet:  
Albert C.

----------


## karimmm1

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Beste Karim,
> weet je dat jij met je radicale mening tot 1% van de Nederlandse bevolking behoort?
> Weet jij dat Marokkanen sterker discrimineren dan Nederlanders doen?
> Het probleem met Ali Eddaoudi is dat hij ook tot die 1% behoort en dat hij dat niet beseft.
> Ali E. (geef mij maar Ali B.) is natuurlijk een EO-moslim oftewel een NMO-moslim. Maar ik zou willen dat hij echt gelovig was en dus rechtvaardig en dat hij Nederlanders niet over een kam schoor, net als jij en zoveel jonge Marokkanen doen.
> Je kiest voor het isolement als je alle Nederlanders kaaskoppen noemt.
> Een gelovig iemand zou moeten weten dat het paradijs niet op aarde te vinden is en dus ook niet in Nederland. 
> Dat is de fout die Ali E. maakt: denken dat de gebraden duifjes hem in de mond horen te vliegen. Denken dat je gediscrimineerd wordt als dat niet gebeurt, hier in Nederland.
> ...


Luister vriend! Weet je wat het probleem nu is? De media doet aan beeldvorming en hiermee misleidt de media de Nederlandse bevolking. Misleiding? Hiermee bedoel ik dat de Nederlanders dus sterke vooroordelen krijgen t.o.v Marokkanen. 
Probeer je eens in mij te verplaatsen. Ik probeer mijn uiterste best te doen om wat te bereiken in deze samenleving. Maar op n of andere manier voel ik toch dat ik onderuit wordt gehaalt. Geef nou eens ff eerlijk toe, anders gezegt wees ff een man...
Vind jij niet dat de media bewust aan beeldvorming doet? En hierdoor de NEderlandse bevolking misleid? Mensen kunnen tegenwoordig niet eens meer een terrorist van een moslim onderscheiden..Wij ''de goede Marokkanen'' worden hierop aangekeken en ermee geconfronteerd!

H Albert, het is cht heel vreemd maar ik begin steeds meer voorstander te worden van de AEL in tegenstelling tot het verleden.


Groetjes Karim  :denk:

----------


## abdelhafid

geloof me,Gedraag je. [mod.]

----------


## albert c.

Beste Karim,
de media doen niet aan slechte beeldvorming van Marokkanen. Zij doen aan berichtgeving. En als er uit die berichten een negatief beeld oprijst van Marokkanen dan hebben die Marokkanen dat zelf gedaan.

Je ziet spoken, het lijkt op paranoia. Roken jullie soms allemaal weed? Er zijn ook Marokkanen van de tweede generatie die wel geslaagd zijn. Ahmed Larouz bijvoorbeeld en Zamira Abbos. Er zijn er genoeg: Fatima Elatik, Ali Eddaoudi en Ali B.

Jij geeft bij voorbaat al de schuld aan Nederlanders, voordat je ook maar enigszins je best hebt gedaan. Je kruipt van tevoren al in de slachtofferrol. En maar blren als een verwend kind.

Ali E. is ook geslaagd. Ik snap zijn opstelling niet, hij heeft een goed betaalde baan. Wil hij de Nederlandse Abou Jahjah worden? Wil hij jullie achter zijn karretje spannen? Wil hij over jullie rug een politieke carrire maken?

Volgens hem hebben jullie allemaal problemen met de berichtgeving in de media. Jullie vinden die negatieve berichten zo vreselijk dat jullie je nauwelijks staande kunnen houden. Daarom zijn jullie natuurlijk hangjongere geworden. Jullie kunnen niet meer staan.

Weet je dat ik ook gediscrimineerd word? Ik had mijn uitgebreide reactie naar NRC/H gestuurd en deze is niet gepubliceerd. Ali E. wordt wel geplaatst en mijn reactie niet. Moet ik nou ook hysterisch gaan krijsen?

Weet je dat er momenteel veel Marokkaanse voetballers meedoen in de eredivisie. Het is opvallend. Worden zij gediscrimineerd? Nee, ze worden opgesteld omdat ze goed kunnen voetballen. Karim, gebruik je verstand. Wees sterk, niet met je vuisten, maar met je mentaliteit. Ga Ali E. achterna en maak carrire.  :cheefbek:  (leuk h, die kaaskoppen)

----------


## Sahbi

"de media doen niet aan slechte beeldvorming van Marokkanen. Zij doen aan berichtgeving. "
Het is maar hoe je het noemen wil. Feit is dat nadruk in berichtgeving ligt op "slechte" Marokkanen. Vlgs. jouw manier van redeneren is dat 1% van 1%. Je geeft gelukkig zelf toe dat er genoeg Marokkanen zijn die wel geslaagd zijn. Daar hoor je niets over in de media maar veel Nederlanders denken wel dat alle Marokkanen die 1% van 1% zijn.

Op een gegeven val je toch door de mand, eerst intellectueel bleren, maar dan ordinair schelden:"Daarom zijn jullie natuurlijk hangjongere geworden. Jullie kunnen niet meer staan."
Om jouw leus te gebruiken:wie je niet ziet, ken je niet.

Ergens had je het over argumentatie. Dit moet je toch wel uitleggen: "hangjongere worden omdat je problemen hebt met de media".

En zo kan ik heel lang interessant gaan doen om die zgn. facts van jou te ontkrachten maar dat ben je niet waard.  :knipoog:

----------


## albert c.

Ik wens je veel succes met het vinden van discriminatie. Daar schijn jij je kiplekker bij te voelen. Zoekt en gij zult vinden. Ik heb medelijden met je dat je in dit land moet wonen.
Je snapt zeker niet dat goed nieuws geen nieuws is voor de media. En al die Marokkanen die Bekende Nederlanders zijn geworden. Dat is niet gek voor een minderheid van nog geen twee procent van de Nederlandse bevolking.
De helft van die twee procent schijnt zich liever te willen isoleren.
Hoe kun jij weten wat ik waard ben, discriminator? Persoonlijk worden is een hele kinderachtige bezigheid in forums. Maar ja, jouw gevoel zal wel beter ontwikkeld zijn dan je verstand. Dat zie je vaker op dit forum.  :duivels:  
Albert C.

----------


## Sahbi

Ik wil hier niet aan teveel woorden aan vuil maken maar ben je op je teentjes getrapt? En dat na een paar regels in een forum, laat staan als je continu in het openbaar aan de schandpaal genageld wordt.

En nogmaals: wie je niet ziet, ken je niet. Dus niet oordelen!  :slapen:

----------


## Don_P

> _Geplaatst door karimmm1_
> Waarom mag Pimmetje wel zeggen dat de islam een achterlijke cultuur is en je hoort niemand klagen...En als imam elmoumni n keer de waarheid spreekt dan krijgt hij half Nederland achter zich aan!!!


De Islam is geen achterlijke cultuur, op sommige punten wel een achterhaalde cultuur. In Nederland slaan we onze vrouw niet. Simpel. Volgens de Islam staat dat het wel mag. Dat kan je in een gemacipeerd land gewoon niet kunnen. Wat bedoel jij met 'de waarheid spreken' ? Ben je zelf dan ook niet aan het discrimineren ?




> Kortom ik ga echt niet meer in de verdediging want ik ben moe! Weet je wat ik wel ga doen? Ik ga me meer verdiepen in mijn geloof en meer terugtrekken naar mijn eigen cultuur!


Doe dat, en dan het liefst in een land met nog 15 miljoen anderen die dat niet willen... Waar ben je nou mee bezig, pas jij je nou maar aan.




> WANT IK MERK GEWOON DAT DIE HOLLANDERS ONS GEWOON NIET MOGEN!


Hoi ! Ben jij dezelfde figuur die dingen zoals: 'stomme Kaaskoppen', 'Vuile honden' en 'ik haat ze nu' zegt ?

Vind je het nou echt gek dat mensen je dan niet meer vriendelijk aankijken op straat ? Niet dat ik vriendelijk aangekeken word als ik als blanke Nederlander door een 'achterstandswijk' loop. Ik denk dat jij dan normaler aangekeken word als ik.

Beeldvorming, daar heb jij het over. Dat is op het moment, net als stigmatisering een modewoord aan het worden. Niet iedereen kijkt het SBS-6 journaal, of leest de telegraaf....




> ''FUCK  DE INTEGRATIE, LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!    
> 
> GELOOF ME ZE HEBBEN HET ER ZELF NAAR GEMAAKT EN IK HAAT ZE NU!!!


Ben je trots op jezelf.... De mensen die ervoor gezorgd hebben dat jij of je ouders in dit land kunnen wonen, die betaald hebben voor jou intergratie, die waarschijnlijk het huis hebben gebouwd waar in jij nu woont, die het land op hebben gemaakt tot wat het is, die mensen, die haat jij ? En jij vind het echt raar dat er dan negatief nieuws over 'Marokkanen' komt ?




> IK BEN ER TROTS OP DAT IK EEN MAROKKAAN BEN


Best. Maar als ik een Bomberjack aandoe, met een Nederlandse vlag op mijn mouw, redt ik de hoek van de straat niet eens. Hoe vaak zie je niet mensen met een niet-Nederlandse vlag op hun tas en jas, die zijn toch ook net als degene die een bomberjack draagt trots op hun land ? Of vind jij iedereen met een bomberjack meteen een racist ? Want dan discrimineer je zelf ook.....




> zinloosgeweld.


 weer zo'n modewoord... Bestaat er nou echt zinvol geweld ? 




> Ze walsen gewoon zonder enige respect over ons heen!..


Ruim 15 Miljoen mensen die 'zonder enig respect over' een schamele 1 miljoen heen 'walsen'

Wat wil je nou, dat wij Nederlanders ons aan jou moeten aanpassen ?




> ''Moeten criminele Marokkanen die meerdere malen met Justitie in aanraking zijn geweest het land uit?"


Maak je je daar nou maar niet druk om, Nederland heeft, (in tegenstelling tot Marokko) een verdrag getekend waar instaat dat er geen mensen uitgezet kunnen worden. Ook verplaats je dan alleen maar het probleem, en los je het niet op. Alhoewel, ik denk dat de Marokkaanse gevangenissen toch een stukje erger zijn dan de Nederlandse.




> de AEL


Haha, de ARABISCHE Europese Liga ? Dat vind ik echt ONZIN ! Je gaat toch ook geen partij oprichten in een Arabisch land voor de rechten van Europezen in die landen ?




> En zo zijn er nog meer belachelijke voorbeelden waarvan ik nu geen zin heb om ze op te noemen anders moet ik weer kotsen


Of kan je ze eigenlijk niet verdedigen ? Ohnee, je wil ze niet verdedigen, dat is het....




> Ik ga me meer verdiepen in mijn geloof en meer terugtrekken naar mijn eigen cultuur


Waarom ga je niet eens kijken of het in Marakko beter is ? Daar komt jou eigen cultuur beter tot zijn recht, aangezien jij jezelf nog steeds Marokkaan noemt. Je bent toch een Nederlander ? Wat staat er in je paspoort ? 




> de daders waren van ''Marokkaanse afkomst!'


wil je dan dat ze geen afkomst noemen ? Dan denkt iedereen dat ze autochtoon zijn, en dat waren ze niet....


Ik hoop echt dat je de tijd neemt om mijn weerwoord te lezen. Ik las al dat je geen zin had om je standpunten verder te verdedigen. Maar ik hoop wel dat je wel even de tijd neemt om het te lezen.

----------


## albert c.

Sahbi, jij bent nog nooit aan de schandpaal genageld. Je stelt je aan, net als Ali E. Jij kunt niet aantonen dat jij ergens in welk medium dan ook aan de schandpaal bent genageld. Ik heb nog nooit een sahbi in een schandpaal gezien.

O, je bedoelt de berichtgeving over Marokkaans vandalisme en criminaliteit, groot en klein? Daar was jij toch niet bij? Of heb jij het Sloterparkbad van binnen vernield?

Je moet een keertje leren analyseren in plaats van te schelden. Start een mediaforum waarin de berichtgeving over Marokkanen aan de kaak wordt gesteld. Als die berichtgeving tenminste discriminerend is. 

Vergeet dat domme initiatief koerswijziging.nl. Dat wilde de boodschapper van het slechte nieuws onthoofden. Daar was Ali E. ook bij betrokken. Waarom heeft die Ali E. het trouwens zo druk als gevangenishulpverlener?

Barend en Van Dorp waren gisteravond verkeerd bezig over islamitische scholen. Dat moet je aan de kaak stellen. Begin met een Meldpunt Media Misbruik. Dan ben je constructief bezig. Je moet het zelf doen. Een ander doet het niet voor je. Misschien kan MMM onderdak krijgen bij Maroc.NL

Veel positivisme toegewenst.
Albert C.  :tik:

----------


## karimmm1

> _Geplaatst door Don_P_ 
> *De Islam is geen achterlijke cultuur, op sommige punten wel een achterhaalde cultuur. In Nederland slaan we onze vrouw niet. Simpel. Volgens de Islam staat dat het wel mag. Dat kan je in een gemacipeerd land gewoon niet kunnen. Wat bedoel jij met 'de waarheid spreken' ? Ben je zelf dan ook niet aan het discrimineren ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doe dat, en dan het liefst in een land met nog 15 miljoen anderen die dat niet willen... Waar ben je nou mee bezig, pas jij je nou maar aan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gedraag je [Mod]! Met die domme opmerking van je dat de islam zegt dat je je vrouw mag slaan...Jij kijkt teveel naar NETWERK e DOMBO!
Weer zo'n mongool die zich laat misleiden door de media...''De Islam zegt dat je je vrouw mag slaan''.

TFOE!

eCHT IK HEB MEDELIJDEN MET JE... vOLGENS MIJ HEB JE EEN IQ VAN -0

 :handbang:

----------


## tanzawia84

alseerst zou ik je willen waarschuwen beste Don_p om eerst eens naar je spelling te gaan kijken  :maf2:  En wat je zegt over dat je een vrouw "EIGELIJK" wel mag slaan (??????) daar heb ik maar een ding op te zeggen en dat is pluur op en ga je eerst ergens in verdiepen (maybe de koran) voordat je met die idiote vingers een discussie aangaat... 
triest gewoon zulke "mensen"..  :kalasnikov:

----------


## albert c.

Beminde gelovigen,
****** op, mongool, idioot - het lijkt me niet de bedoeling van een godsdienst om medemensen zo respectloos te bejegenen.  :vreemd:  Maar misschien hebben jullie de koran wel nooit gelezen. Dan wordt het echt om je in dat boek te verdiepen.

Dan kom je ook sura 4:34 tegen en daar staat:
"Maar van wie gij opstandigheid vreest
vermaant haar
en vermijdt haar op de rustplaatsen
en slaat haar.
Maar indien zij u gehoorzaam worden
zoekt dan geen weg om haar te tuchtigen."

Beterschap toegewenst,
Albert C.

----------


## tanzawia84

beste meneer C.
Ik zal alseerst beginnen met de uitleg dat we nu in andere tijden leveren... verder wil ik je zeggen dat de meeste (maar zeker niet allemaal) meisjes nu in deze maatschappij bezig zijn met wat bereiken.. ik zelf ben ook druk bezig met mijn studie en probeer ten minste voor een klein deel de begrip "*********nen" een beetje weg te halen. En verder ging ik zo tekeer tegen Don_p omdat hij zelf al erg respectloos bezig was.  :kwaad:  verder heb ik nog een vraag aan jou gericht en dat is: Welke geloof heb jij nou eigenlijk??? (en JA ik heb de koran gelezen maar er staan wel meer dingen in dan alleen dat je je vrouw dus WEL mag slaan want dat is wat de meeste mannen tegenwoordig alleen maar zien... op zoek naar de negatieve dingen..

Hou t netjes [MS] 


zo, dat lucht op

----------


## albert c.

Wat ben jij zielig, tanzawia84. Probeer niet alleen je gevoel te ontwikkelen, maar ook je verstand. Welk geloof ik heb, daar heb je niets mee te maken. We hebben vrijheid van godsdienst hier in Nederland. Daar profiteer jij ook van. Ik zie dan ook geen reden waarom jij je moet verlagen tot ordinair schelden. Misschien is het slaan van vrouwen toch een goed idee.
Albert C.  :kotsen2:

----------


## tanzawia84

weeeet je wie hier pas ECHT ZIELIG IS?? niemand minder dan jou hoofd!! durf jeniet voor je godsdienst uit te komen arme jongen??? niet dat het me boeit ofzo?? tssss en nog iets idioot met je 'WIJ HEBBEN VRIJHEID VAN MENINGSUITING'' dat had niks met mijn antwoord te maken (jij bent echt dommer dan ik dacht..) en ik begin er ook zo langzamerhand aan te denken om zulke mannen als jij een soort van een opvoedingsles te geven over hoe ze met NORMALE mensen om moeten gaan..

sommige mensen.... triest gewoon..

----------


## albert c.

Dus jij vindt schelden normaal. Jij bent normaal. Volgens mij ben jij, en al die anderen die het nodig vinden om te gaan schelden, fascistisch. Als jullie geconfronteerd worden met een andere mening, begin je asociaal te schelden. Je mag je mening uiten, maar waarom moet er dan ordinair bij gescholden worden? Zulke vrouwen noemen wij viswijven. In het Marokkaans ook?

Ga maar lekker door met elkaar naar de mond te praten, dan hoeven de wilden niet te schelden. Het wordt wel vreselijk oninteressant. Dat klagen over Nederlanders. Zelf geen kwaliteiten ontwikkeld hebben en dan maar klagen dat je geen baan krijgt. Lekker trappen tegen Nederlanders.

Weet je wat het is: jullie hebben door je autoritaire opvoeding nooit de kans gekregen om volwassen te worden. Daarom is deze website ook een puberale, ongeacht de leeftijd van de deelnemers.

En: nog lekker gediscrimineerd geworden de laatste tijd? In disco's, waarin de jongens nooit vervelend zijn. En de media? Nemen die jullie nog te grazen? Een beetje vaak, hoop ik, want anders heb je geen reden van bestaan. Stuur maar lekker fanmail naar opperklager Ali E. Hij begrijpt jullie volkomen, als gevangenishulpverlener.

----------


## Don_P

> _Geplaatst door karimmm1_ 
> *K.ANKER op ! Met die domme opmerking van je dat de islam zegt dat je je vrouw mag slaan...Jij kijkt teveel naar NETWERK e DOMBO!
> Weer zo'n mongool die zich laat misleiden door de media...''De Islam zegt dat je je vrouw mag slaan''.
> 
> TFOE!
> 
> eCHT IK HEB MEDELIJDEN MET JE... vOLGENS MIJ HEB JE EEN IQ VAN -0
> 
> *


Mmmm, lastig, lastig, lastig.... Iemand die netwerk kijkt, en dan met een iq van 0 ? Hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar ? Heb JIJ ooit weleens netwerk gekeken ? Of snapte jij het misschien niet. In Netwerk laten ze vak wel mensen die er wel verstand van hebben aan het woord, en dus OOK mensen zoals Elmoumni.

Vediepen jullie je eens in de Nederlandse cultuur, en de Nederlandse geschiedenis....




> En verder ging ik zo tekeer tegen Don_p omdat hij zelf al erg respectloos bezig was.


Zeg wie word hier nou uitgescholden en gediscrimineert ? Lees die dikke letters in het berecht van Karimmmm1 dan eens ? Dan voel Ik me verdomme aangesproken, en als ik daar wat van zeg reageer ik respectloos ?

Tanzawania, ik moet je eerlijk bekennen dat ik inderdaad een paar spelfoutjes heb gemaakt, dat kan gebeuren, een foutje is menselijk.
Persoonlijk gezien vind ik 'miereneuken' (of was het nou mierenneuken) echt zielig. Maar je had waarschijnlijk ook al geen zin, net als Karimmm om jezelf te verdedigen. Je vond het makkelijker om meteen maar te gaan schelden. Een erg simpele oplossing. Het was zeker het eerste wat in je opkwam ? Wat is het eerste wat nu in je opkomt als jij mij nu zou zien lopen op straat ? Ga je dan, net als al die anderen naar me lopen schreeuwen ? Juist, dat is een oplossing ! Daar schieten we allemaal wat mee op !




> durf jeniet voor je godsdienst uit te komen arme jongen??? niet dat het me boeit ofzo??


En dan wl zeggen dat wij dan ons eens in de Koran moeten verdiepen ?

En jij bent ook erg disriminerend bezig met je "jij bent dommer dan ik dacht". Ken je ons ? Nee, 'tuurlijk niet, jij kent alleen maar mensen met een Marokkaanse afkomst, ohneej, je hebt vast ook 1 of 2 Nederlandse vrienden. 




> een soort van een opvoedingsles te geven over hoe ze met NORMALE mensen om moeten gaan..


Jaaa ! Een soort van integratiecursus ! Goed initatief, dan kunnen we het met het terugbetaalde geld van alle niet-gentregeerde mede-Nederlanders betalen !


Anders nog iets ?

----------


## Adonis

En dan wl zeggen dat wij dan ons eens in de Koran moeten verdiepen ?

En jij bent ook erg disriminerend bezig met je "jij bent dommer dan ik dacht". Ken je ons ? Nee, 'tuurlijk niet, jij kent alleen maar mensen met een Marokkaanse afkomst, ohneej, je hebt vast ook 1 of 2 Nederlandse vrienden.  

wat nou je hebt vast 1 of 2 nederlandse vrienden jullie hebben het er naar gemaakt dat wij er wienig hebben als jullie ons na zoveel jaren nog steeds niet accepteren is dat zielig gewoonweg zielig


Jaaa ! Een soort van integratiecursus ! Goed initatief, dan kunnen we het met het terugbetaalde geld van alle niet-gentregeerde mede-Nederlanders betalen ! 

nu ben je net iets te ver gegaan ''MEDENEDERLANDERS'' en vertel mij nu eens wie de rascisten zijn...? dit bedoel ik nou met jullie hebben het er zelf naar gemaakt dat wij weinig nederlandse vrienden hebben als ik dat hoor van een nederlander dan zal die nooooit mijn vriend zijn...

----------


## Don_P

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *nu ben je net iets te ver gegaan ''MEDENEDERLANDERS'' en vertel mij nu eens wie de rascisten zijn...? dit bedoel ik nou met jullie hebben het er zelf naar gemaakt dat wij weinig nederlandse vrienden hebben als ik dat hoor van een nederlander dan zal die nooooit mijn vriend zijn...*


Met Mede-Nederlanders bedoel ik iedereen. Ik ga geen verschil maken tussen Mensen van verchillende afkomsten, als je in Nederland woont, ben je gewoon een Nederlander, ik erken je Nederlandse status, zodra er in je paspoort staat dat je Nederlands bent, dan ben je Nederlander.

Ik ben geen racist.

Ik heb in het verleden alleen persoonlijk problemen gehad met een grote groep Marokkanen omdat ik anders was dan hun. Daarom heb ik nu geen vrienden meer die uit het buitenland komen.

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Beminde gelovigen,
> ****** op, mongool, idioot - het lijkt me niet de bedoeling van een godsdienst om medemensen zo respectloos te bejegenen.  Maar misschien hebben jullie de koran wel nooit gelezen. Dan wordt het echt om je in dat boek te verdiepen.
> 
> Dan kom je ook sura 4:34 tegen en daar staat:
> "Maar van wie gij opstandigheid vreest
> vermaant haar
> en vermijdt haar op de rustplaatsen
> en slaat haar.
> ...




Daar is al een discussie over aan de gang: http://ww.maroc.nl/forums/showthread...threadid=78144

Ik wens jou ook veel kennis om jouw onwetendheid weg te doen nemen (?)

-Y-

----------


## albert c.

Als ik zo onwetend ben, Rin Coonie, zou je daar dan rekening mee willen houden? Ik weet namelijk niet welke onwetendheid jij bedoelt. Wat weet ik niet? Bedoel jij dat je alles weet? Dat is ook hoogmoedig. ik geef ruiterlijk toe dat ik niet alles weet. Bovendien ken je me niet en weet je dus niet wat ik wel en niet weet.  :watte?:  
Albert C.

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Als ik zo onwetend ben, Rin Coonie, zou je daar dan rekening mee willen houden? Ik weet namelijk niet welke onwetendheid jij bedoelt. Wat weet ik niet? Bedoel jij dat je alles weet? Dat is ook hoogmoedig. ik geef ruiterlijk toe dat ik niet alles weet. Bovendien ken je me niet en weet je dus niet wat ik wel en niet weet.  
> Albert C.*



waarom moet je direct beginnen aan te vallen het was een goed argument van Rin Coonie, als je daar niet meer tegen kan dan weet ik ook niet meer wat jij gebruikt om natedenken

----------


## albert c.

Ik val niet aan, Casablanca, ik stel vragen. Welk argument gebruikte Rin Coonie trouwens?  :Confused:  
Albert C.

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ik val niet aan, Casablanca, ik stel vragen. Welk argument gebruikte Rin Coonie trouwens?  
> Albert C.*


hij heeft gezegd dat er over dit onderwerp wat jij zelf te boven haalt over ''het slaan van vrouwen'' al ergens staat waarom ga je niet gewoon daar lopen verder praten want kijk eens naar de titel en kijk waar jij nu bent geindigd over ''het slaan van de vrouwen sorry hoor...  :cheefbek:

----------


## albert c.

Casablanca (daar zit ik over twee weken),
je moet even de moeite nemen om terug te lezen.
Ik ben niet begonnen over het slaan van vrouwen. Dat was Don P of zoiets. Die zei dat het niet in onze cultuur past om vrouwen te slaan. 
Daar kreeg hij twee heel agressieve reacties op, maar dat schijnt op dit forum normaal te zijn. Die twee zeiden dat zoiets niet in de koran staat, dat slaan van vrouwen.
Vervolgens heb ik mijn koran opgeslagen en kwam die passage tegen. Dat was een hele keurige bijdrage van mij, met dat citaat uit de koran.
Vervolgens krijg ik een overspannen reactie van een vrouw  :staart:  , Zimbabwe of Tanzania o.i.d. Zij vond mijn mening debiel. 
Maar in feite zei ze dat over dat citaat uit de koran, want ik gaf helemaal geen mening in die bijdrage.
Laat ik nou eens aardig eindigen:
een deelnemer hier zegt dat hij nooit een Nederlandse vriend wil hebben. Dus blijft hij in dat cirkeltje van nog geen twee procent van Marokkanen ronddraaien. Met zo'n vijandige houding krijgt hij ook niet makkelijk een Nederlandse werkgever.
Sommige minderheden integreren binnen n generatie in een land, anderen doen er 75 jaar over om te integreren.
Ik vind het jammer dat Marokkanen zo moeilijk doen, moeilijker dan Turken en Surinamers.
Albert C.  :bril:  (kaaskop met leesbril).

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Laat ik nou eens aardig eindigen:
> een deelnemer hier zegt dat hij nooit een Nederlandse vriend wil hebben. Dus blijft hij in dat cirkeltje van nog geen twee procent van Marokkanen ronddraaien. Met zo'n vijandige houding krijgt hij ook niet makkelijk een Nederlandse werkgever.
> Sommige minderheden integreren binnen n generatie in een land, anderen doen er 75 jaar over om te integreren.
> Ik vind het jammer dat Marokkanen zo moeilijk doen, moeilijker dan Turken en Surinamers.
> Albert C.  (kaaskop met leesbril).*



Waarom zeg je deelnemer ?? Je mag best namen noemen, wees niet bang.

2% die ontspoord is valt in het niet bij de 75% die integratie/aanpassing/hoe je het noemen wilt, tegenhoudt. Met die 75% doel ik op autochtonen.


Klote he, die beeldvorming ?

----------


## Sahbi

Kwalbert,
Je loopt zo met je leus te koop maar denkt zelf wel iedereen te kennen en bovendien ook nog veel te weten. Je durft het zelfs aan om een vers ut de koran te nemen die natuurlijk al ergens anders tig keer besproken is en daarmee indruk te maken. Well, I'm not impressed. De koran moet je als geheel zien en die kunnen jij en ik niet zo even interpreteren. Daar moet je toch wel even meer in huis hebben. 
En om nog maar in herhaling te vallen en jouw lijfspreuk te gebruiken: als je me niet ziet, ken je me niet. Op grond van 2 reacties denk je mij al te kennen. Je bevestigt eens te meer net zoals veel Nederlanders (dus niet ALLE) hartstikke bevooroordeeld te zijn. Je kunt er niet tegen om kritiek te krijgen en dan ga je in het wilde weg roepen. 
Recentelijk is er onderzoek gedaan en daaruit kwam naar voren dat het geen allochtonen zijn die niet geintegreerd zijn maar dat Nederlanders er moeite hebben dat ook allochtonen vooruit komen. Kwalbert, wen maar aan deze gedachte!!!
Zoals ik al eerder zei ben je door de mand gevallen en moet je niet de betweter uithangen. Hou je bij de feiten en niet zomaar iets verzinnen.

Beste broeders en zusters (zowel allochtone als autochtone),
Laat je niet gek maken door dit soort onzin. Doel van dit soort uitspraken is om te provoceren en je uit de tent te lokken zodat er achteraf gezegd kan worden dat op dit soort sites opruiende, racistische en antisemitische taal wordt gebezigd. Probeer dit soort mensen op hun woorden te pakken en dan vallen ze vanzelf door de mand. 

Groet, 
Sahbi


PS: deze Marokkaan is hartstikke positief, voelt zich geen slachtoffer, heeft zijn zaakjes goed op orde, vindt niet dat ALLE Nederlanders racistisch zijn, maar zegt gewoon de waarheid  :plet:  !!!

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Sahbi_ 
> *vindt niet dat ALLE Nederlanders racistisch zijn, maar zegt gewoon de waarheid  !!!*



Ik vind van wel. Ben ik nu een racist ?

----------


## albert c.

Beste Sahbi of wie dan ook,
ik ga al die namen van de deelnemers niet onthouden.
Die 2% waar ik het over heb, dat is het aantal Marokkanen op het totaal van de Nederlandse bevolking. 300.000 Marokkanen op 16.250.000 Nederlanders.

Ik heb helemaal niet gedacht aan het percentage ontspoorde Marokkanen. Daar begin jij over. Typerend. Jij legt Nederlanders discriminatie in de mond, schuift Nederlanders discriminatie in de schoenen. Zo gaat het altijd.

Het percentage Marokkaanse crimineeltjes zou ik moeten opzoeken op de site van het CBS, maar daar heb ik helemaal geen behoefte aan. Wat ik wel weet is dat Maroc.NL een enclave is voor Marokkanen, die geen Nederlanders tolereren. Zielig is wel dat jullie moeten schelden bij gebrek aan argumenten.

Misschien kunnen jullie een stad stichten in Oost-Groningen. Dan breekt eindelijk de zon door.  :zegniets:

----------


## Qwertyno

> Geplaatst door Sahbi
> Je loopt zo met je leus te koop maar denkt zelf wel iedereen te kennen en bovendien ook nog veel te weten





> Geplaatst door albert c.
> Wat ik wel weet is dat Maroc.NL een enclave is voor Marokkanen, die geen Nederlanders tolereren.

----------


## procyon

Alle Marokkanen hier denken echt dat de "Nederlanders" (want zij zien zichzelf overduidelijk niet als Nederlander) tegen hun geloof, identiteit en godsdienst zijn.

En het is ondertussen zo erg dat we alle Marokkanen maar over 1 kam scheren.. maar wordt nou een wakker!

Als jij als Marokkaan evenveel Nederlandse als Marokkaanse vrienden hebt en volledig integreert in onze samenleving wat betreft taal en opleiding, zul je nooit door een Nederlander achtergesteld worden en dan heb jij een goede toekomst.
Wat je geloofsovertuiging is zal iedereen dan verder een worst wezen, maar een topic openen met daarin het woord "jihad" is natuurlijk niet slim.

Wij Nederlanders (dus ook de gentegreerde "buitenlanders") associren het woord jihad met oorlog, dat betekent het woord toch ook? Als oorlog het enige reddingsmiddel is in een (west)europees land dan moet je toch bij jezelf gaan nadenken of het misschien niet aan jezelf ligt.

Je krijgt hier alle kansen, of je ze benut is een tweede.. gaan zeiken over "alle" Nederlanders zal het er voor jezelf iig niet makkelijker op maken.

En vind je het gek dat wij Nederlanders niet net zo positief denken over Marokkanen als over bijvoorbeeld Chinezen, ook zij hebben een andere geloofsovertuiging en cultuur dan de kaaskop Nederlander...
Maar zij komen nooit negatief in het nieuws, en vertel me nou even, ligt dat aan de chinezen zelf of aan die Nederlanders die alles zouden haten wat niet Nederlands is?

Zal ik even gaan tellen hoe vaak er iets negatiefs over Marokkanen in het nieuws is geweest de laatste paar maanden (of jaren wat mij betreft), dit nieuws is gebaseerd op feiten en is niet zomaar verzonnen en waarom hoor je op het nieuws nooit iets negatiefs over Chinezen?
Terwijl als de gemiddelde Marokkaan even vaak in het nieuws zou zijn als de gemiddelde Nederlander dan zou de verhouding toch 2 Marokkanen op 100 Nederlanders zijn? (2% van de bevolking).





> FUCK DE INTEGRATIE, 
> 
> LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!! 
> ''FUCK DE INTEGRATIE, LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!! 
> 
> GELOOF ME ZE HEBBEN HET ER ZELF NAAR GEMAAKT EN IK HAAT ZE NU!!!
> 
> DE GROETEN VAN DE MASTER.


Ik vraag me toch af wat je wilt bereiken met zon opening, wil je eigenlijk wel serieus genomen worden door de lezers? Ik kan bijna niet geloven dat jij 25 jaar bent, zeker niet omdat je je verhaal afsluit met Groeten van de Master. Vertel eens Master, wat is je hoogst genoten opleiding (je bent 25 jaar) je zegt dat nederland niet goed voor je is, nou lijkt het me logisch dat je er iig zelf wel voor hebt gezorgd dat je een goede toekomst krijgt door een opleiding te volgen, dus vertel eens.




> Luister mensen weet je wat het is met die stomme Kaaskoppen: 
> Na Pim Fortuyn zijn ze allemaal hun bek gaan opentrekken. Ze hebben ergens de klok horen luiden maar weten niet waar de klepel hangt wat de marokkanen en de islam in Nederland betreft. Het is niet meer taboe om vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken.
> wIE denken zij wel niet dat ze zijn? Oke er zijn dat wat problemen met een kleine minderheid van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland...


Als ik een stomme kaaskop ben dan ben jij vanaf nu een stomme Marokkaan.. of discrimineer ik nu weer? :P

----------


## Sahbi

> En het is ondertussen zo erg dat we alle Marokkanen maar over 1 kam scheren.. maar wordt nou een wakker!


Wie moet er hier wakker worden? Jij hoeft jezelf niet te verdedigen. Wij daarentegen moeten ons verantwoorden voor hetgeen een zeer kleine minderheid doet. 




> Als jij als Marokkaan evenveel Nederlandse als Marokkaanse vrienden hebt en volledig integreert in onze samenleving wat betreft taal en opleiding, zul je nooit door een Nederlander achtergesteld worden en dan heb jij een goede toekomst.


Daar wringt de schoen. Weleens nagedacht over de rol van Nederlanders. Wat hebben zij aan integratie gedaan behalve een broodje kebab halen bij de Turk? Al 40 jr zijn er moslims in Nederland en nog steeds weten vele niet wat Ramadan inhoudt etc.
Integratie is een proces wat zich afspeelt tussen 2 groepen maar tegenwoordig betekent het dat een partij verantwoordelijk is voor het proces.




> Maar zij komen nooit negatief in het nieuws, en vertel me nou even, ligt dat aan de chinezen zelf of aan die Nederlanders die alles zouden haten wat niet Nederlands is?


Chinezen vormen geen bedreiging voor Nederlanders en vormen een geisoleerde gemeenschap. Marokkanen echter (helaas) willen graag hun best doen om erbij te horen met alle gevolgen vandien.




> Zal ik even gaan tellen hoe vaak er iets negatiefs over Marokkanen in het nieuws is geweest de laatste paar maanden (of jaren wat mij betreft), dit nieuws is gebaseerd op feiten en is niet zomaar verzonnen en waarom hoor je op het nieuws nooit iets negatiefs over Chinezen?


Helaas niet altijd gebaseerd op feiten. Zal effen een paar voorbeelden geven:
- Dirk vd Broek: vlgs media is Anja doodgeschopt door Marokkanen. Een week later klein bericht in de krant dat hoofddaders niet van Marok. afkomst zijn.
- Venlo: twee jongens hebben iemand doodgeschopt. Een is een Marokkaan en de ander een Nederlander. Als gevolg hiervan is een hele discussie ontstaan over integratie van Marokk. en dat oudere Marokk. verplicht naar school moeten gaan etc.. Geen woord over de Nederlander. Afgezien van het feit dat vorige daders van zinloos geweld Nederlanders zijn...
- Een week geleden zou groepje station hebben geterrorisserd hebben (anitsem. leuzen etc.). Uitgebreid in het nieuws gekomen maar als de trein tussen Hoorn en Enkhuizen geterroriseerd wordt door Nederlandse jongeren (geweld) hoor je niets over de afkomst vd jongeren.

En zo kan ik nog heel veel voorbeelden aandragen. Probleem zit hem in het feit dat media maar al te graag dit op deze manier willen berichtgeven omdat dit verkoopt. Enkele incidenten zorgen voor een negatief beeld en helaas is het zo dat een grote groep mensen (lees type aanhangers LPF) de nauncering niet ziet. Zelfs politici grijpen dit aan voor eigen gewin.

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door Sahbi_ 
> *Wie moet er hier wakker worden? Jij hoeft jezelf niet te verdedigen. Wij daarentegen moeten ons verantwoorden voor hetgeen een zeer kleine minderheid doet.*


*
Een zeer kleine minderheid die voor erg veel overlast zorgt.. 





Daar wringt de schoen. Weleens nagedacht over de rol van Nederlanders. Wat hebben zij aan integratie gedaan behalve een broodje kebab halen bij de Turk? Al 40 jr zijn er moslims in Nederland en nog steeds weten vele niet wat Ramadan inhoudt etc.
Integratie is een proces wat zich afspeelt tussen 2 groepen maar tegenwoordig betekent het dat een partij verantwoordelijk is voor het proces.


Wij doen niets aan integratie? verwacht je van 16.000.000 mensen dat zij zich aanpassen aan een minderheid van 1 of 2 %.
Wij doen genoeg om ervoor te zorgen dat jullie jezelf kunnen zijn hier, hoeveel moskeeen staan er in nederland denk je?




Chinezen vormen geen bedreiging voor Nederlanders en vormen een geisoleerde gemeenschap. Marokkanen echter (helaas) willen graag hun best doen om erbij te horen met alle gevolgen vandien.


Chinezen vormen geen bedreiging dat klopt, maar het feit dat marrokanen wel hun best doen erbij te horen zorgt voor de problemen?
Ik volg je niet..





Helaas niet altijd gebaseerd op feiten. Zal effen een paar voorbeelden geven:
- Dirk vd Broek: vlgs media is Anja doodgeschopt door Marokkanen. Een week later klein bericht in de krant dat hoofddaders niet van Marok. afkomst zijn.
- Venlo: twee jongens hebben iemand doodgeschopt. Een is een Marokkaan en de ander een Nederlander. Als gevolg hiervan is een hele discussie ontstaan over integratie van Marokk. en dat oudere Marokk. verplicht naar school moeten gaan etc.. Geen woord over de Nederlander. Afgezien van het feit dat vorige daders van zinloos geweld Nederlanders zijn...
- Een week geleden zou groepje station hebben geterrorisserd hebben (anitsem. leuzen etc.). Uitgebreid in het nieuws gekomen maar als de trein tussen Hoorn en Enkhuizen geterroriseerd wordt door Nederlandse jongeren (geweld) hoor je niets over de afkomst vd jongeren.

En zo kan ik nog heel veel voorbeelden aandragen. Probleem zit hem in het feit dat media maar al te graag dit op deze manier willen berichtgeven omdat dit verkoopt. Enkele incidenten zorgen voor een negatief beeld en helaas is het zo dat een grote groep mensen (lees type aanhangers LPF) de nauncering niet ziet. Zelfs politici grijpen dit aan voor eigen gewin.


*Ik zal het marokaanse gerelateerde nieuws van *1 week* eens posten:

massale vechtpartij tussen politie en voornamelijk Marokkaanse jongeren
http://frontpage.fok.nl/news.fok?id=35371

Marokkaanse buurtvaders 'bewaken' eigen jeugd in bios, beveiliging nodig anders kunnen ze zich niet gedragen..
http://frontpage.fok.nl/news.fok?id=35352

Brand in Bioskoop.. politie hield in totaal dertig hoofdzakelijk Marokkaanse jongeren aan
http://frontpage.fok.nl/news.fok?id=35335

Boosheid over vrijlating 'treinterreur viertal'
Maandenlang terroriseerden ze de treinpassagiers met leuzen als 'Hamas, hamas, alle joden aan het gas' en opmerkingen richting vrouwen die ze zouden verkrachten
http://frontpage.fok.nl/news.fok?id=35379

Voorschotense jeugdcrimineel ontsnapt, 15 jaar!!!
http://frontpage.fok.nl/news.fok?id=35386

Dit zijn allemaal feiten, er gebeurt elke dag wel wat.. logisch dat we niet positief denken over de Marokkanen in het algemeen.

De Marokkanen die echt inzicht hebben en voldoende gentegreerd zijn leggen de schuld bij die groep en niet bij de Nederlanders.
Onze reactie is doodnormaal en als jij niet bij die groep hoort hoef je je ook niet aangesproken te voelen.

Als jij gewoon normaal gekleed bent, rustig en goed nederlands praat zal NIEMAND jou associren met die paar "rotte appels" en zul je er dus nooit minder van worden.. Je hebt het zelf in de hand en niemand anders!

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Beste Sahbi of wie dan ook,
> ik ga al die namen van de deelnemers niet onthouden.
> Die 2% waar ik het over heb, dat is het aantal Marokkanen op het totaal van de Nederlandse bevolking. 300.000 Marokkanen op 16.250.000 Nederlanders.
> 
> Ik heb helemaal niet gedacht aan het percentage ontspoorde Marokkanen. Daar begin jij over. Typerend. Jij legt Nederlanders discriminatie in de mond, schuift Nederlanders discriminatie in de schoenen. Zo gaat het altijd.
> 
> Het percentage Marokkaanse crimineeltjes zou ik moeten opzoeken op de site van het CBS, maar daar heb ik helemaal geen behoefte aan. Wat ik wel weet is dat Maroc.NL een enclave is voor Marokkanen, die geen Nederlanders tolereren. Zielig is wel dat jullie moeten schelden bij gebrek aan argumenten.
> 
> Misschien kunnen jullie een stad stichten in Oost-Groningen. Dan breekt eindelijk de zon door. *



Even de feiten op je neus drukken (of was het andersom ?? hoe zeggen *jullie* dat nou in Nederland ??)

16.192.572 mensen in Nederland, waarvan 13.153.814 autochtoon zijn, 3.038.758 allochtoon waarvan 295.332 weer Marokkanen zijn, waarvan er in de grote steden *gemiddeld* 500 crimineel zijn (4 grote steden = gemiddeld 2000, op een aantal van 295.332)

Da's nog niet eens 2%. Als je het vergelijkt met het aantal autochtone criminelen, snap ik de wijsende vinger naar Marokkanen wel. Nederlanders proberen hun eigen sores te verdoezelen.

Bron: www.cbs.nl

Aannames doen op basis van een Telegraaf-artikel of een RTL4-programma is best leuk. Maar niet slim, je maakt je er onsterfelijk belachelijk mee. Als je op straat loopt en je ziet een Marokkaan je na staren, wees niet bang om beroofd te worden maar ga ervan uit dat hij je uitlacht.

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door karimmm1_ 
> *FUCK DE INTEGRATIE,  
> LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!!  
> Luister mensen weet je wat het is met die stomme Kaaskoppen: 
> Na Pim Fortuyn zijn ze allemaal hun bek gaan opentrekken. Ze hebben ergens de klok horen luiden maar weten niet waar de klepel hangt wat de marokkanen en de islam in Nederland betreft. Het is niet meer taboe om vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken.
> wIE denken zij wel niet dat ze zijn? 
> Luister, ik heb nu cht schijt aan die KAASKOPPEN!!IK BEN ZE ZAT!
> Kortom ik ga echt niet meer in de verdediging want ik ben moe! Weet je wat ik wel ga doen? Ik ga me meer verdiepen in mijn geloof en meer terugtrekken naar mijn eigen cultuur! 
> WANT IK MERK GEWOON DAT DIE HOLLANDERS ONS GEWOON NIET MOGEN! iK HEB DAAR SCHIJT AAN EN IK BEN ER TROTS OP DAT IK EEN MAROKKAAN BEN EN ZEG DAAROM uit VOLLE BORST:
> ...


wat een zielig ventje... 
ik denk dat nederlanders niet zo'n probleem met marokkanen hebben maar meer een probleem met types zoals jij
ik zou nu dingen kunnen roepen als ga dan maar terug naar marokko enz.
maar ik verlaag me liever niet tot je bedenkelijke niveau.
ik heb eerder medelijde met je...
want ik durf te wedden dat als je hier weg zou gaan en elders gaat wonen dat je nog steeds niet tevreden bent.
als ik je tekst lees dan zie ik eerder iemand die het heerlijk vind om in een slachtoffer rol te zitten en daar absoluut niet uit wil komen.  :Smilie: 
ik zou eigenlijk willen zeggen put your money were your mouth is en laat ons eens zien hoeveel je kaaskoppen haat door er een paar om te leggen.
durf te wedden dat je daar te scheiterig voor bent.
grapjas.

----------


## albert c.

Weledelzeergeleerde h4T3D_sE7eN,

ik geef even wat cijfers van het CBS, die ik heb afgerond.
Er zijn 16.125.000 Nederlanders (of 16.250.000, maar dat maakt eventjes niet zoveel uit).

Er zijn 3 miljoen allochtonen, maar dat zegt helemaal niks, want die lui zijn zo verdeeld als een lappendeken. Wat heeft een Chinees  :chinees:  met een Marokkaan te maken en wat heeft een Turk gemeen met een Ghanees?

Ali Eddaoudi  :baard:  past een goedkope truc toe in zijn open brief, want hij doet net alsof hij kan spreken namens alle allochtonen, maar dat is absoluut niet het geval.

Hij kan ook niet spreken namens alle moslims (dat zijn er 900.000), want ook die zijn zeer verdeeld: je hebt sji-ieten, soennieten, alevieten, Turken  :handbang:  , Marokkanen, Surinamers  :kusgrijs:  .

Ali E. kan zelfs niet spreken namens alle Marokkanen (dat zijn er 300.000). Want hij spreekt alleen namens de verongelijkte, paranode, opstandige Marokkanen. Gelukkig ken ik genoeg Marokkanen die het bespottelijk vinden om een jihad tegen Nederlanders te beginnen.

De Marokkanen die op deze website van zich doen spreken vormen hooguit een half procent van de Nederlandse bevolking. Gelukkig maar. Stel je voor dat iedere Marokkaan zich zou gedragen als een geflipt ADHD-kind. Dat zou een mooie boel worden.

Schelden, beledigen, kwetsen, paranode denkbeelden  :blowen:  , schozifreen kan ook, niet kunnen discussiren, niet kunnen redeneren, geen respect betonen. Gelukkig blijft dit gedrag beperkt tot Maroc.NL Ali E. zou zijn verantwoordelikheid moeten kennen en de Marokkaantjes niet moeten ophitsen.
Albert C., kaasboer  :boer:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Weledelzeergeleerde h4T3D_sE7eN,
> 
> ik geef even wat cijfers van het CBS, die ik heb afgerond.
> Er zijn 16.125.000 Nederlanders (of 16.250.000, maar dat maakt eventjes niet zoveel uit).
> 
> Er zijn 3 miljoen allochtonen, maar dat zegt helemaal niks, want die lui zijn zo verdeeld als een lappendeken. Wat heeft een Chinees  met een Marokkaan te maken en wat heeft een Turk gemeen met een Ghanees?
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi  past een goedkope truc toe in zijn open brief, want hij doet net alsof hij kan spreken namens alle allochtonen, maar dat is absoluut niet het geval.
> ...




wat wil je nou eigenlijk bereiken ons nu laten zien dat er marokaanse criminelen zijn die zijn er in alle nationalteiten... ik ken zoveeeeel nederlanders die al tig keer met justitie in aanmerking zijn gekomen en Weet je wat het probleem van de nederlanders is als er wat gebeurt is proberen ze het direct op een ander ras afvegen als jullie ons naar land van herkomst sturen zal er een ander ras de klos zijn dat door de nederlanders zal worden gediscrimineert en dan zijn jullie weer van begin af aan kunnen jullie weer opnieuw beginnen met jullie ''intergratie'' sorry hoor als jullie ons op het begin op een normale manier hadden behandelt dan was het zo niet.... 

duzzzzzzzz... probeer niet op alles wat er gebeurt de marokanen de schuld te geven  :aanwal:

----------


## albert c.

Ik heb het helemaal niet over criminelen van welke oorsprong dan ook gehad. Bril opzetten  :Cool: . Nog een keer lezen. Stop met blowen  :blowen:  . Tenminste als je tot je door wilt laten dringen wat ik geschreven heb. Of kun je cijfers niet begrijpen?
Albert C. van de Kaas  :loens: 
PS. Dat schozifreen in mijn vorige bijdrage is schizofreen plus in de war. Voor het geval dat er weer iemand zegt dat ik niet kan spellen.  :student:

----------


## karimmm1

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *wat wil je nou eigenlijk bereiken ons nu laten zien dat er marokaanse criminelen zijn die zijn er in alle nationalteiten... ik ken zoveeeeel nederlanders die al tig keer met justitie in aanmerking zijn gekomen en Weet je wat het probleem van de nederlanders is als er wat gebeurt is proberen ze het direct op een ander ras afvegen als jullie ons naar land van herkomst sturen zal er een ander ras de klos zijn dat door de nederlanders zal worden gediscrimineert en dan zijn jullie weer van begin af aan kunnen jullie weer opnieuw beginnen met jullie ''intergratie'' sorry hoor als jullie ons op het begin op een normale manier hadden behandelt dan was het zo niet.... 
> 
> duzzzzzzzz... probeer niet op alles wat er gebeurt de marokanen de schuld te geven *


MET JOU KAN IK PRATEN CASABLANCA1. iK BEDOEL ALS ZE ONS GEWOON ACCEPTEREN DAN ZAL DE INTEGRATIE VEEL SOEPELER VERLOPEN..MAAR WIJ MAROKANEN WETEN GEWOON DAT DIE NEDERLANDERS ONS TEGENWERKEN. 

EN ACH WAT NOU INTEGREREN? ALS IK DE KANS NIET KRIJG JAMMER DAN VOOR HUN..UITEINDELIJK HEBBEN WIJ EEN VEEL BETERE CULTUUR!

DE GROETEN VAN DA MASTER!  :biraat:

----------


## albert c.

Kun jij me uitleggen wat het verband is tussen mijn bijdrage en de reactie van mijnheer Casablanca? Of kun jij alleen maar met Casablanca praten omdat hij net als jij Marokkaan is en dus een vertegenwoordiger van een betere cultuur? Kun je dan niet beter in een land wonen met heel veel andere vertegenwoordigers van jullie cultuur? Zal je in zo'n land, Marokko bijvoorbeeld, niet oneindig veel gelukkiger zijn? Dan lopen al die kaaskoppen jou niet in de weg namelijk en dat is zo zielig voor jou.  :maf3:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Kun jij me uitleggen wat het verband is tussen mijn bijdrage en de reactie van mijnheer Casablanca? Of kun jij alleen maar met Casablanca praten omdat hij net als jij Marokkaan is en dus een vertegenwoordiger van een betere cultuur? Kun je dan niet beter in een land wonen met heel veel andere vertegenwoordigers van jullie cultuur? Zal je in zo'n land, Marokko bijvoorbeeld, niet oneindig veel gelukkiger zijn? Dan lopen al die kaaskoppen jou niet in de weg namelijk en dat is zo zielig voor jou. *



het gaat hier niet over de stomme ''KAASKOPPEN'' het gaat hier over de rascisten die denken dat ze wel alles kunnen maken en durf niet af tekomen met ''IK BEN GEEN RASCIST'' want als je dit al zegt: ''Kun je dan niet beter in een land wonen met heel veel andere vertegenwoordigers van jullie cultuur? Zal je in zo'n land, Marokko bijvoorbeeld, niet oneindig veel gelukkiger zijn? ''
en dan durf je nog te vragen waarom wij zo doen tegen jullie ''KAASKOPPEN'' je moest je zelf eens horen..., geloof mij probeer eens te herlezen wat je zegt misschien dat je tot rede kan komen ik heb niet meer te zeggen dan [GLOW=darkred]MESKINE...[/GLOW]

----------


## albert c.

Beste Casablanca,
jullie doen niets anders dan redenen verzamelen waarom Nederland zo'n vreselijk land is. Ik probeer daar bij te helpen. Jullie moeten het heeel vervelend vinden dat er zoveel kaaskoppen op straat lopen.  :auw:  
Nou is dat lastig op te lossen want jullie maken maar een kwart procent (recente telling mijnerzijds) van de Nederlandse bevolking uit.
Ik heb echt medelijden met jullie want jullie moeten een vreselijk bestaan leiden en lijden in Nederland.  :huil:  
Ik heb een Marokkaan van jullie slag nog nooit een compliment horen uitdelen aan Nederland. Alles is hier slecht voor jullie en de mogelijkheden om verbetering aan te brengen zijn er natuurlijk niet.
Vreselijk, Ali E. zei het al: jullie kunnen je nauwelijks staande houden. Vandaar die hangjongeren natuurlijk.  :verward:  
Je moet de webmaster vragen of dat NL na Maroc niet vervangen kan worden door MA. Want dat vloekt toch? Dat superieure Maroc met dat ellendige NL.  :denk:  
Ik ben trots op onze kaas. Jij hoeft dat niet te zijn. De variatie is namelijk groot bij kaas: jong, belegen, jongbelegen, oud, zeer oud, Franse kaas, zoals camembert en ga zo maar door.  :duim:  
Nog een prettige avond toegewenst, met blokjes kaas en Marokkaanse thee.  :party:  
Groet,
Albert Kaas.

----------


## Chrif R

Grow up, man!! Jij ben net zo triest door te generaliseren. Je loopt zo af te geven op Maroc.nl en over de bezoekers maar zelf maak je er gretig gebruik van. Een echte Hollander om maar weer even een cliche tevoorschijn te toveren.  :hardlach:  Ik kan me al helemaal een voorstelling van je maken. Werkte als ambtenaar, is vervolgens ontslagen, woont in een buurt met veel allochtonen, klaagt er veel over (natuurlijk alleen anoniem op bv. Maroc.nl en in de kroeg om de hoek), maar doet wel zijn boodschappen graag bij de Turk etc..

Klaag maar lekker verder over Marokkanen. Je kan niet meer om ze heen. Ze pikken alles van je in..Haha  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

He Albert C. 

Als jij de waarheid en wijsheid in pacht hebt, wat doe je hier dan nog ?

----------


## Chrif R

Zoals ik al zei: hier kan ie lekker zijn frustaties kwijt en zijn persoonlijke vete met Ali uitvechten. Alleen Ali is wijs genoeg om er niet op in te gaan....  :hihi:

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Weledelzeergeleerde h4T3D_sE7eN,
> 
> ik geef even wat cijfers van het CBS, die ik heb afgerond.
> Er zijn 16.125.000 Nederlanders (of 16.250.000, maar dat maakt eventjes niet zoveel uit).
> 
> Er zijn 3 miljoen allochtonen, maar dat zegt helemaal niks, want die lui zijn zo verdeeld als een lappendeken. Wat heeft een Chinees  met een Marokkaan te maken en wat heeft een Turk gemeen met een Ghanees?
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi  past een goedkope truc toe in zijn open brief, want hij doet net alsof hij kan spreken namens alle allochtonen, maar dat is absoluut niet het geval.
> ...



Nog steeds last van onwetendheid Appie. Je weet blijkbaar niet eens wat Jihad inhoudt anders zou je deze onzin hierboven niet schrijven. Maar dat deert niet voor iemand met een IQ van een schoenmaat. Heb je het stukje van Ali wel gelezen? 

Dahaag 

-Y-

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Zoals ik al zei: hier kan ie lekker zijn frustaties kwijt en zijn persoonlijke vete met Ali uitvechten. Alleen Ali is wijs genoeg om er niet op in te gaan.... *



Ow laat me raden:

Ali schreef een best-seller en Albert C. kwam niet verder dan een strip.

Ik begrijp Albert's pijn.




 :moe:

----------


## ZINBLEDI

salaam oe alekoem wa rahmatoe allah. Wij moslims zijn juist trots op ons geloof. Wat er ook gezegd word of gedaan, tenzij proberen ze ons te vermoorden. Het laatste woord wat we zeggen is la ilaha ila allah.
Er is geen god dan allah. Waarom zijn we zo sterk in ons geloof.
Omdat we weten dat de kafirs ons mee willen trekken zodat er zo weinig mogelijk moslims overblijven. Maar integendeel wij weten allemaal dat wat er ook gebeurd de islaam zo diep in ons hart zit.
Dat het er met geen stok uit is te slaan. Dat is wat heel veel mensen hier in nederland niet weten. Aangezien in de islaam ook geen botte opmerkingen geplaatst mogen worden over kaffirs ga ik verder met mijn verhaal. Bijv de hoofdoek, sinds ik hem draag kan ik hem niet af doen. Hij zit als het ware op mijn hoofd geplakt. Ik doe alles voor allah.
niet voor andere mensen of dat ik denk ach hier in nederland doen ze moeilijk dus doe ik hem maar af. Nee zo werkt het hellaas niet. Hoe meer negatieve dingen erover worden gezegd hoe meer mensen hem gaan dragen. Denk maar aan een puber die niet van zijn ouders iets stiekem mag doen. Wat gebeurd er dan? die doet het toch. En als je gaat roepen doe allemaal je hoefdoek af? wat doen de mensen dan het tegenovergestelde. Ze moeten niet denken dat wij geen hart hebben. 
Wij willen net zo rustig leven zonder oorlog.

----------


## Chrif R

Kwalbert kon er niet tegen dat stuk van Ali is geplaatst in NRC en die van hem niet. Was kennelijk niet goed genoeg, msschien kan ie een plek krijgen bij zijn naamgenoot van RTL Boulevard.  :haha:   :haha:

----------


## ZINBLEDI

salaam oe alekoem wa rahmatoe allah. Wij moslims zijn juist trots op ons geloof. Wat er ook gezegd word of gedaan, tenzij proberen ze ons te vermoorden. Het laatste woord wat we zeggen is la ilaha ila allah.
Er is geen god dan allah. Waarom zijn we zo sterk in ons geloof.
Omdat we weten dat de kafirs ons mee willen trekken zodat er zo weinig mogelijk moslims overblijven. Maar integendeel wij weten allemaal dat wat er ook gebeurd de islaam zo diep in ons hart zit.
Dat het er met geen stok uit is te slaan. Dat is wat heel veel mensen hier in nederland niet weten. Aangezien in de islaam ook geen botte opmerkingen geplaatst mogen worden over kaffirs ga ik verder met mijn verhaal. Bijv de hoofdoek, sinds ik hem draag kan ik hem niet af doen. Hij zit als het ware op mijn hoofd geplakt. Ik doe alles voor allah.
niet voor andere mensen of dat ik denk ach hier in nederland doen ze moeilijk dus doe ik hem maar af. Nee zo werkt het hellaas niet.

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Beste Casablanca,
> jullie doen niets anders dan redenen verzamelen waarom Nederland zo'n vreselijk land is. Ik probeer daar bij te helpen. Jullie moeten het heeel vervelend vinden dat er zoveel kaaskoppen op straat lopen.  
> Nou is dat lastig op te lossen want jullie maken maar een kwart procent (recente telling mijnerzijds) van de Nederlandse bevolking uit.
> Ik heb echt medelijden met jullie want jullie moeten een vreselijk bestaan leiden en lijden in Nederland.  
> Ik heb een Marokkaan van jullie slag nog nooit een compliment horen uitdelen aan Nederland. Alles is hier slecht voor jullie en de mogelijkheden om verbetering aan te brengen zijn er natuurlijk niet.
> Vreselijk, Ali E. zei het al: jullie kunnen je nauwelijks staande houden. Vandaar die hangjongeren natuurlijk.  
> Je moet de webmaster vragen of dat NL na Maroc niet vervangen kan worden door MA. Want dat vloekt toch? Dat superieure Maroc met dat ellendige NL.  
> Ik ben trots op onze kaas. Jij hoeft dat niet te zijn. De variatie is namelijk groot bij kaas: jong, belegen, jongbelegen, oud, zeer oud, Franse kaas, zoals camembert en ga zo maar door.  
> ...


Jij hebt er duidelijk geen kaas van gegeten. Je reacties slaan als een l*l op een drumstel met een k*tgeluid. Geschift mens.

Dahaag!

-Y-

----------


## albert c.

Hartelijk dank voor alle positieve, constructieve reacties.
Een feit is echter wel dat ik niet generaliseer.
Dat doen jullie als jullie alle moslims en allochtonen over n kam scheren met Marokkanen.
De afhaalchinees bij mij om de hoek heeft mij nog nooit voor 'kaaskop' uitgemaakt. ( Wel 'sambal bij?') 
Het is inderdaad lastig om geconfronteerd te worden met een andere mening op jullie 'eigen' website, waarop iedereen elkaar naar de mond praat.
Alle Nederlanders zijn slecht en ze discrimineren. Vreselijk, h. Nee, nou niet meteen gaan huilen.
Ik heb helemaal geen hekel aan Marokkanen. Ik vind het alleen lastig dat er misschien 30.000 jonge Marokkanen zijn die zich uitermate vijandig opstellen in Nederland. Ze hebben blijkbaar niets beters te doen dan angstbeten uit te delen.
Ik heb die brief van Ali E. in NRC/H natuurlijk wel gelezen. Anders had ik geen reactie op jullie website kunnen presenteren. Mijn brief is inderdaad niet geplaatst in NRC. Waarom hoor ik jullie nooit over de positieve disrciminatie van Marokkaantjes?
Wie niet huilt krijgt geen speen. Maar wat heb je aan een fopspeen?
 :rotpc:  
Albert Kaas

----------


## tanzawia84

Arme kwalbert, 
Bij deze wil ik je mijn medeleven geven over de TRIEST argumenten waarmee je kwam.. ik heb deze hele forum nog eens gelezen en je kwam echt bij mij over als een rand debiel (nou scheld ik weer, ik denk dat ik dat mezelf heb aangeleerd om alleen tegen zulke onwetende idioten te gaan schelden  :frons:  verder zou ik je willen zeggen, geef je over want je komt echt met trieste conclusies... ik zou zeggen hou ermee op en geeft je over want je hebt echt geen schijn van kans...  :droef:   :schreeuw:  
En dan nog als laatste zou ik je willen zeggen lees de koran voor de verandering eens helemaaaaaaaaaal en kom dan pas terug 

de groeten van een geintegreerde marokkaan..

(oh, ja mijn naam is tanzawia en geen zimbabwe.. een bril bestaat om op die 'neus' van jou te zetten en niet om hem in zijn kokertje te laten.. )

triest...

----------


## Getter_13

Hallo Forumlezers/schrijvers,

Ik heb zojuist deze thread helemaal gelezen wat mij z'on 1,5 uur gekost heeft. Moet zeggen dat er sommige reply's bij zijn die gewoon weg tijd verspilling zijn. Uitingen over " ik ben blij marokaan te zijn" "Vieze honden" dit noem ik echt tijd verspilling.
Echter zitten er ook realistische opmerkingen in. Maar ik moet toegeven het draait weer om waar oorlog en gevechten altijd omdraaien, geloof en disrespect jegens je medemens.
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er in die heilige boeken, Koran , Bijbel of hoe je volgens je geloof het heilige boek noemt staat dat je mensen kapot moet maken omdat ze anders zijn als jij. Ik ben van huis uit Rooms Katholiek. Ben dit nu niet meer. Ik ben Atheist (of zo iets dus niet zeiken over spelling).
Waar zijn onze normen en waarden naar toe gegaan? Ik heb respect voor iedereen tot het moment dat iemand mij of mijn familie iets wil aan doen en dus geen respect toont voor mij!
Ieder geloof kan normen om armen zoals, steel niet, moord niet, verkracht niet. (Quote uit de film Boondock Saints ik zal jullie al vast voor zijn) Dus waarom is het zo moeilijk om mensen te respecteren zoals ze zijn. Dus niet de mensen die idiote ideen na streven zoals de jihad tegen nederlanders, maar ook niet de gene die denken het bij het rechte eind te hebben door te zeggen eigen volk eerst. In iedere bevolkings groep zitten rotte appels en dat hoort erbij want die zullen er altijd wel blijven. Maar als iedereen nu eerst naar zich zelf kijkt en beoordeelt of hij/zij vind dat hij/zij het goed doet en respect toont naar iedereen en mensen in hun waarde laat dan zal het een stuk makkelijker worden om met elkaar door 1 deur te kunnen. Maar ja voor sommige mensen is het moeilijker mensen in hun waarde te laten dan te schelden en tegen alles aan te schoppen.

Geloof moet niet een reden zijn om mensen tegen elkaar uit te spelen. Het zou een reden moeten zijn om mensen dichter bij elkaar te brengen door de normen waarden die verschillen met elkaar te delen, en elkaar leren te begrijpen in plaatst elkaar zwart proberen te maken.

Ik heb nog nooit iemand gediscrimineerd en zal dit ook nooit doen. Leer elkaar accepteren zoals je bent, probeer niet de verschillen te benadrukken maar de overeenkomsten. Wij als jong nederland zullen straks de fakkel over moeten nemen en een leefbaar klimaat moeten creeren voor iedereen. En met WIJ bedoel IEDEREEN die in NL woont leeft en werkt en bijdraagt aan verdraagzaamheid. We zullen het samen moeten doen anders komt er nooit een eind aan dit gekibbel.

Iedereen zal toe moeten geven om een goede intergratie mogelijk te maken. En nu niet aankomen maar wij doen dit en jullie doen niets. Ben verstandig en wijs eens niet met die vinger naar een ander maar naar je zelf.

Nou ben benieuwd wat ik hier voor reacties op krijg. Ik heb dit proberen te schrijven zonder mensen voor het hoofd te stoten. Mocht dit het geval zijn mij oprechte excusses.......

Een nederlander die het disrespect in de samenleving zat is.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Getter_13_ 
> *Hallo Forumlezers/schrijvers,
> 
> Ik heb zojuist deze thread helemaal gelezen wat mij z'on 1,5 uur gekost heeft. Moet zeggen dat er sommige reply's bij zijn die gewoon weg tijd verspilling zijn. Uitingen over " ik ben blij marokaan te zijn" "Vieze honden" dit noem ik echt tijd verspilling.
> Echter zitten er ook realistische opmerkingen in. Maar ik moet toegeven het draait weer om waar oorlog en gevechten altijd omdraaien, geloof en disrespect jegens je medemens.
> Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er in die heilige boeken, Koran , Bijbel of hoe je volgens je geloof het heilige boek noemt staat dat je mensen kapot moet maken omdat ze anders zijn als jij. Ik ben van huis uit Rooms Katholiek. Ben dit nu niet meer. Ik ben Atheist (of zo iets dus niet zeiken over spelling).
> Waar zijn onze normen en waarden naar toe gegaan? Ik heb respect voor iedereen tot het moment dat iemand mij of mijn familie iets wil aan doen en dus geen respect toont voor mij!
> Ieder geloof kan normen om armen zoals, steel niet, moord niet, verkracht niet. (Quote uit de film Boondock Saints ik zal jullie al vast voor zijn) Dus waarom is het zo moeilijk om mensen te respecteren zoals ze zijn. Dus niet de mensen die idiote ideen na streven zoals de jihad tegen nederlanders, maar ook niet de gene die denken het bij het rechte eind te hebben door te zeggen eigen volk eerst. In iedere bevolkings groep zitten rotte appels en dat hoort erbij want die zullen er altijd wel blijven. Maar als iedereen nu eerst naar zich zelf kijkt en beoordeelt of hij/zij vind dat hij/zij het goed doet en respect toont naar iedereen en mensen in hun waarde laat dan zal het een stuk makkelijker worden om met elkaar door 1 deur te kunnen. Maar ja voor sommige mensen is het moeilijker mensen in hun waarde te laten dan te schelden en tegen alles aan te schoppen.
> 
> ...



hmm ... ik voel me net Neo toen 'ie net uit die bak met slijm ontwaakte. Ben ik nu The One ?


p.s. je stukje is, naar mijn mening, goed in elkaar gezet en ben het helemaal met je eens. (Atheist schrijf je niet zo, eikel. Maar zo ---> Athest !!  :kwaad:  )

----------


## Getter_13

Bedankt voor je positieve reactie, toch jammer dat je over de spelling zeurt. Geloof dat ik het er zelf al achter gezet had.  :blij:  

GEWELD EINDIGD WAAR RESPECT BEGINT!!! Dus ook hier..........

----------


## darkfiber

zoals ik al eerder schreef...
put your money were your mouth is...
allemaal slappe zakken hier!
wel mekken maar geeen actie.
laat die "kaaskoppen" dan voelen wat jullie bedoelen?
of kan hier alleen maar gezeken worden.
blaffende honden bijten niet.
dat bewijzen jullie maar weer eens.
stelletje schijterds.

----------


## albert c.

Jullie bevestigen alleen maar mijn indruk: schelden is makkelijk en discussiren is te moeilijk voor jullie. 
Neem die Tanzawia. Ze noemt me kwal, debiel en idioot. Die kuttekop wordt niet eens gecorrigeerd door de redactie.  :verward:  
Iemand schrijft atheist en een ander corrigeert dat tot athest, maar moet de verkeerde speller (Nederlander) wel even een eikel noemen. Zielig allemaal.
Albert Kaas.

----------


## tanzawia84

euuuuh wie had het hier de hele tijd over respect IDIOOT???? tegen zulke mensen als jij is dit nog zacht uitgedrukt..

ga eerst na hoe respectloos jij zelf bent en kom dan triest doen tegen andere... en uuuuh hihi je laatste mailtje schreeuwde wel erg veel om hulp..  :huil:  

laterzzzzz  :auw:

----------


## Getter_13

tanzawia84,

Was je reactie aan mij gericht? Dat laatste zinnetje bedoel ik.

Maar er kan blijkbaar van geen enkele kant gereageerd worden zonder dat er scheldwoorden aan te pas komen. Toch erg jammer vind ik.

Je zal toch ten alle tijden en open discussie moeten kunnen voeren wil je tot wederzijdse erkenning komen.

Maar waarom is de Jihad de enige oplossing voor de moslims in NL? Daar gaat deze discussie toch over.

Ik was in de veronderstelling dat je als moslim wonend in NL het toch goed hebt. Of zit ik er dan helemaal naast?
Als moslim gelovige kan je hier in nederland alle kanten op. Er zijn moskeeen om je geloof te betuigen. Er zijn Islamitsche winkels waar je vlees kan kopen en andere producten die in nederland anders niet verkrijgbaar zijn. Er zijn bedrijven die speciale gebeds ruimten hebben evenals ziekenhuizen. Dus wat is nou het probleem? Als moslim gelovige heb je toch alle vrijheid om je geloof te uiten? Niemand legt je een sto breed in de weg.
Kan iemand mij dan uitleggen wat het probleem is?

Marco

----------


## ENTENG

Sjongejongejonge wat een niveau hier, weet iemand nog waar deze post in eerste instantie over ging of hebben jullie het te druk met elkaar lekker op te stoken? Volgens mij is Ali E. nu keihard aan het janken want, of je het met hem eens bent of niet, deze discussie heeft tot nu toe nog NERGENS toe geleid. Ik weet niet of julie het door hebben (en daar bedoel ik de semi-serieuze schrijvers mee) maar er zitten nu minstens 10 pubers achter hun pc snoeihard te lachen omdat ze onder de anonimiteit van het internet alles en iedereen op stang kunnen jagen. De tijd die je verspilt aan dat soort lui kan je beter besteden aan studeren of shoppen (ik hoorde dat de marokaanse jeugd het best gekleed gaat, ga zo door zou ik zeggen).

Hou het kaf van het koren gescheiden

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog


albert c. haak je af???  :boogie:

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog


albert c. haak je af???  :boogie:

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog


albert c. haak je af???  :boogie:

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog


albert c. haak je af???  :boogie:

----------


## tanzawia84

nee marco mijn laatse bericht was niet aan jou persoonlijk gerecht... ik moet er nu vandoor maar ik spreek jullie nog


albert c. haak je af???  :boogie:

----------


## Fresh

Ik heb je column niet helemaal afgelezen. Ik vind je stelling werkelijk verschrikkelijk. Nederland heeft ooit 1 fout gemaakt door zoveel Marokkanen toe te laten. Je praat in termen dat het jouw land is, maar dat is het eigenlijk niet. Toch?

Nederland/Engeland/Canada/Amerika hebben ons bevrijd van de Duitsers, maar nu geven we heel langzaam ons land weg aan Turken/Marokkanen. Zoek maar eens op internet, in 2015 zijn er 2 miljoen NIET westerse allochtonen, en dat voor zo'n klein land als de onze.

We hadden een voorbeeld moeten nemen aan beschaafde landen als: Oostenrijk/Denemarken/Finland/Zweden/Noorwegen. Zij hebben ingezien dat het toelaten van allochten bijna alleen maar problemen met zich meebrengt. Zij hebben dat ook grootschalig weten tegen te houden. Waar ik dat op baseer? Kijk naar de discussies die er in Nederland zijn ontstaan omtrend allochtonen. Er is duidelijk iets aan de hand met jullie opstelling en handelen in ons land. 

Daarnaast erger ik mij dood aan jullie Moskeen. Het klinkt misschien cliche, maar wij zouden eens moeten proberen grootschalig het Christendom bij jullie neer te zetten. Wat ik heb gezien is dat de Koran opzich niet zo slecht is, veel moslims houden er daarnaast andere regels op na, en voegen er zelf ook nog eens regels aan toe. Ze geven er als het ware een andere wending aan. Waarschijnlijk toch omdat de de Islam een streng geloof is. Dat heeft invloed op je denken en doen. Ik ben ben er tot op heden nog steeds niet achter gekomen waarom dat zo is. 

Ik hoor van ontzettend veel Moslims (in mijn klas) hoeveel goede dingen er wel niet in de Koran staan. Alleen houden veel Marokkaantjes zich er niet aan. Je kan zeggen wat je wilt, maar het feit is dat Marokkanen en Turken meer overlast bezorgen in deze maatschappij. Terwijl ze in Nederland zijn om geluk te zoeken. Al met al heeft de Islam toch een slechte uitwerking op Moslims. Misschien kan je het een beetje vergelijken met het communisme, dat was een regeringsvorm die eigenlijk goed bedoeld was, er kwam alleen keer op keer niks van terecht. Het leidde tot armoede, ontevredenheid en misdaad en corruptie. Zo is het precies bij de Islam. 

Wat mij betreft worden jullie 1 voor 1 ons land uitgezet. De Moskeen worden afgebroken enz. Als ik zie hoe irritante Marokkaantjes de boel lopen te verzieken, te vernielen, te bedreigen enz. En daarna in een opvang komen om ze op het rechte pad te krijge/ in de gevangenis komen, dan kan ik stellen dat jullie ons veel geld kosten. Onze belastingcenten, die grotendeels door de autochtone worden opgebracht. Want de WW wordt gedomineerd door allochtonen, net zoals de WAO, en andere voorzieningen voor subsidies. (sommige misschien relatief gezien) 

Ik ben trots op mijn land, ik wil mijn eigen cultuur behouden. Ik weet dat het misschien een illusie is. Dat komt ook vooral door die mensen in Brussel, die denken even te kunnen beslissen in Nederland. Want weet wel: 70% van wat hier wel of niet mag, wordt mede bepaald door de EU (Brussel) Zo ook dat zij bepalen dat wij allochtonen MOETEN toelaten. Het is schandalig.

Ik ben trots op Rotterdam, zij maken een begin om een taboe te doorbreken.

----------


## ENTENG

Fijn voor je, ik hoor je wel maar ik negeer je gewoon.

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jullie bevestigen alleen maar mijn indruk: schelden is makkelijk en discussiren is te moeilijk voor jullie. 
> Neem die Tanzawia. Ze noemt me kwal, debiel en idioot. Die kuttekop wordt niet eens gecorrigeerd door de redactie.  
> Iemand schrijft atheist en een ander corrigeert dat tot athest, maar moet de verkeerde speller (Nederlander) wel even een eikel noemen. Zielig allemaal.
> Albert Kaas.*



In het land der blinden is de En-oog koning ... maar jij bent zowel blind als zelf-geblinddoekt. (zitten hier scheldwoorden in ?)

Ik heb meerdere malen een subtiele provocatie geplaatst (maar ik provoceer niet ... ) in de hoop je de discussie een gezonde wending zou geven. Ik kom echter helaas tot de conclusie dat je niet wilt discussiren en dat je alleen maar je eigen frustraties kwijt wilt. Dat is je goed recht.

Maar je verdraait ook de woorden van andere mensen die ook inhoudelijk reageren op deze topic. Dat betekent dus dat jij de waarheden zoals geinterpreteerd door anderen niet onder ogen wilt zien en dat doet je wanhopige sprongen maken met woorden vanuit je maag ipv uit je hoofd. Daarbij maak je je druk om het feit dat mensen zonder respect te tonen voor je mening ingaan op je reacties, terwijl je deze hoon zelf over je heen hebt geroepen door in de eerste plaats jezelf zonder respect voor anderen te presenteren. Als je al zo wilt hameren op zelf-kritiek, dan zou ik zeggen "volg je eigen advies op" maar dat zou een clich zijn en aangezien je te dom overkomt om discussie te kunnen voeren kan ik alleen maar concluderen dat het bij jou niet een kwestie van *willen* maar *kunnen* is. Je doet ongetwijfeld je best maar je best schijnt niet goed genoeg te zijn. Ga dan lekker knikkeren ofzo.

Wees gegroet, o trotse Arir.  :zwaai:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Fresh_ 
> *Ik heb je column niet helemaal afgelezen. Ik vind je stelling werkelijk verschrikkelijk. Nederland heeft ooit 1 fout gemaakt door zoveel Marokkanen toe te laten. Je praat in termen dat het jouw land is, maar dat is het eigenlijk niet. Toch?
> 
> Nederland/Engeland/Canada/Amerika hebben ons bevrijd van de Duitsers, maar nu geven we heel langzaam ons land weg aan Turken/Marokkanen. Zoek maar eens op internet, in 2015 zijn er 2 miljoen NIET westerse allochtonen, en dat voor zo'n klein land als de onze.
> 
> We hadden een voorbeeld moeten nemen aan beschaafde landen als: Oostenrijk/Denemarken/Finland/Zweden/Noorwegen. Zij hebben ingezien dat het toelaten van allochten bijna alleen maar problemen met zich meebrengt. Zij hebben dat ook grootschalig weten tegen te houden. Waar ik dat op baseer? Kijk naar de discussies die er in Nederland zijn ontstaan omtrend allochtonen. Er is duidelijk iets aan de hand met jullie opstelling en handelen in ons land. 
> 
> Daarnaast erger ik mij dood aan jullie Moskeen. Het klinkt misschien cliche, maar wij zouden eens moeten proberen grootschalig het Christendom bij jullie neer te zetten. Wat ik heb gezien is dat de Koran opzich niet zo slecht is, veel moslims houden er daarnaast andere regels op na, en voegen er zelf ook nog eens regels aan toe. Ze geven er als het ware een andere wending aan. Waarschijnlijk toch omdat de de Islam een streng geloof is. Dat heeft invloed op je denken en doen. Ik ben ben er tot op heden nog steeds niet achter gekomen waarom dat zo is. 
> 
> ...



Dat wat jij hierboven hebt geplaatst is de grootste onzin die ik ooit heb gelezen, daar je je verhaal baseert op suikerspin-ideen in je hoofd en je niet realiseert dat de feiten in werkelijkheid anders zijn.

Misschien moeten de allochtonen in Nederland wel mensen zoals jou op de koop toe nemen, dat houdt ze scherp.

Je denkt blijkbaar net zoals Michiel S. Die denkt ook dat Nederland alleen maar uit Rotterdam bestaat.

----------


## Getter_13

_h4T3D_sE7eN , ENTENG 

Jammer dat er toch nog mensen zijn die denken een mening te hebben over het imigratiebeleid. En dan de plak helemaal mis slaan. Deze spuiten 11 kan je dan idd beter maar negeren. Ze voegen niets toe, maar breken alleen maar af.

Dus zo "Fresh" ben je niet, eerder "Rotten" denk ik

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door Fresh_ 
> *Ik heb je column niet helemaal afgelezen. Ik vind je stelling werkelijk verschrikkelijk. Nederland heeft ooit 1 fout gemaakt door zoveel Marokkanen toe te laten. Je praat in termen dat het jouw land is, maar dat is het eigenlijk niet. Toch?
> 
> Nederland/Engeland/Canada/Amerika hebben ons bevrijd van de Duitsers, maar nu geven we heel langzaam ons land weg aan Turken/Marokkanen. Zoek maar eens op internet, in 2015 zijn er 2 miljoen NIET westerse allochtonen, en dat voor zo'n klein land als de onze.
> 
> We hadden een voorbeeld moeten nemen aan beschaafde landen als: Oostenrijk/Denemarken/Finland/Zweden/Noorwegen. Zij hebben ingezien dat het toelaten van allochten bijna alleen maar problemen met zich meebrengt. Zij hebben dat ook grootschalig weten tegen te houden. Waar ik dat op baseer? Kijk naar de discussies die er in Nederland zijn ontstaan omtrend allochtonen. Er is duidelijk iets aan de hand met jullie opstelling en handelen in ons land. 
> 
> Daarnaast erger ik mij dood aan jullie Moskeen. Het klinkt misschien cliche, maar wij zouden eens moeten proberen grootschalig het Christendom bij jullie neer te zetten. Wat ik heb gezien is dat de Koran opzich niet zo slecht is, veel moslims houden er daarnaast andere regels op na, en voegen er zelf ook nog eens regels aan toe. Ze geven er als het ware een andere wending aan. Waarschijnlijk toch omdat de de Islam een streng geloof is. Dat heeft invloed op je denken en doen. Ik ben ben er tot op heden nog steeds niet achter gekomen waarom dat zo is. 
> 
> ...




Vind je het ook niet flink van jezelf om dat lekker achter je computer te zeggen  :giechel:  want als je normaal gewoon op straat bent dan is het een ander verhaal dan zijn de marokanen zogenaamd: ''JE VRIENDEN'' zielig hoor... en o, ja het zijn altijd dezelfde soort KAASKOPPEN die achter hun computer veeel kunnen zeggen maar in de realiteit ben je gewoon een watje sorry hoor 

[GLOW=darkblue]THE TRUTH HURTS ... [/GLOW]

----------


## AardigeTurk

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *Vind je het ook niet flink van jezelf om dat lekker achter je computer te zeggen  want als je normaal gewoon op straat bent dan is het een ander verhaal dan zijn de marokanen zogenaamd: ''JE VRIENDEN'' zielig hoor... en o, ja het zijn altijd dezelfde soort KAASKOPPEN die achter hun computer veeel kunnen zeggen maar in de realiteit ben je gewoon een watje sorry hoor 
> 
> [GLOW=darkblue]THE TRUTH HURTS ... [/GLOW] *


Heb jij draadje los ofzo? Alle Marokkanen durven ook alleen maar als 10000 van hun vrienden erbij zijn, toen Spanje ruzie zocht met Marokko scheet jou land de broek overvol. De dag dat ik zo'n gangster wannabe mijn vriend noem is de dag dat Allah de wereld opblaast omdat zijn gedult op is. Misschien die soort Nederlanders maar de enigste goeie Marokkanen die ik ken zijn of homo's, of vrouwen, of dood. Jij weet niet eens wat Jihad is aap, ga maar lekker jezelf opblazen.

(P.S. mocht een lezer een andere mening hebben jegens het gebruik van geweld in de naam van Islam of over de generalizering van welke nationaliteit dan ook, mijn excuzes)

----------


## QREus

boeloeloe, doe je oogkleppen af, leer de taal van het land waar je woont, respecteer de normen en waarden van dat land en pas je gedrag aan.
Als je dat niet doet zul je je leven lang 'allochtoon' blijven.
Aan jou de keus!

Een 'multi-culturele' samenleving is in feite VRIJWILLIGE apartheid.
Zijn we gek geworden? Wie wil er nou apartheid?

----------


## albert c.

Tanwazia en h4T3D_sE7eN ,
jullie hebben veel kritiek op mij. Maar niet inhoudelijk. Jullie hebben nog niet n keer aangegeven op welk punt jullie het niet met mij eens zijn. Het vervelende is dat jullie telkens met detailkritiek komen aanzetten en nooit over de grote lijn van eene betoog beginnen.

Er wordt hier op dit Forum ook vaak aan mierenneukerij gedaan. Muggenzifterij, als iemand een spelfout heeft gemaakt. Dan hoef je niet in te gaan op de inhoud van een bijdrage. Heel flauw en kinderachtig. Dat je Nederlander bent, is ook al een scheldkannonade waard. 

Fresh geeft hier een mening. We leven in een vrij land. Vervolgens denkt een Marokkaan dat alle Nederlanders hetzelfde denken als Fresh. Dat is dus niet zo. Ik ben het niet met Fresh eens.

Marokkanen zijn het wel allemaal met elkaar eens. Dat zijn kuddedieren. Fresh scheert Turken en Marokkanen over n kam. Dat is niet terecht.

De deelnemers aan dit Forum behoren tot tien procent van de Marokkaanse gemeenschap ongeveer. Uit angst om gediscrimineerd te worden, discrimineren zij Nederlanders bij voorbaat.

Dat zij de best geklede tieners van Nederland zijn, betekent dat zij bang zijn om uitgelachen te worden. Het is allemaal angst en onzekerheid.

Mensen die schreeuwen en schelden zijn machteloos. Zij spartelen. Ik ben hier tien keer beledigd en ik heb 1 keer teruggescholden. Ik ben wel goed maar niet gek. Op een volwassen Forum wordt gediscussieerd, maar dat schijnt hier niet mogelijk te zijn.

Marokkanen discrimineren veel meer dan Nederlanders. Het is ook vervelend als je tot een minderheid behoort en je denkt dat de hele meerderheid jou vijandig gezind is.
Albert Kaas  :nl:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door AardigeTurk_ 
> *Heb jij draadje los ofzo? Alle Marokkanen durven ook alleen maar als 10000 van hun vrienden erbij zijn, toen Spanje ruzie zocht met Marokko scheet jou land de broek overvol. De dag dat ik zo'n gangster wannabe mijn vriend noem is de dag dat Allah de wereld opblaast omdat zijn gedult op is. Misschien die soort Nederlanders maar de enigste goeie Marokkanen die ik ken zijn of homo's, of vrouwen, of dood. Jij weet niet eens wat Jihad is aap, ga maar lekker jezelf opblazen.
> 
> (P.S. mocht een lezer een andere mening hebben jegens het gebruik van geweld in de naam van Islam of over de generalizering van welke nationaliteit dan ook, mijn excuzes)*



als er 10000 van hun vrienden erbij zijn dan moeten ze wel heeel erg populair zijn he om zoveel vrienden te hebben  :wow:  en als er een nederlander is die z'n bek gaat open trekken dan sla ik hem ook wel alleen dicht heb daar geen vrieden voor nodig weet je behalve als hij 22 jaar ofzo is dan roep ik mijn broer die 21 jaar oud is maar nooit vrienden. geloof mij ik spreek uit ervaringen
want veel nederlanders doen hun bek wel open als ze 5 of 6 jaar ouder zijn maar als er een jaar verschil is dan is het een zogenaamd: ''EEN MISVERSTAND'' en dan is er niks meer aan de hand dan hebben ze hun tong verloren is het niet waar.

en marokko deed het niet in zijn broek maar ik zou het niet gek vinden spanje heeft alle steun van de europese unie en de wapens van amerika marokko daar in tegen heeft gewoon minder maar als je zo laag wilt gaan....

zullen we het eens hebben over jouw land ''TURKIJE'' ik heb veel turkse vrienden weet je... maar toen AMERIKA turkije opdroeg om soldaten en wapens te sturen en meedoen aan een oorlog waar ze niks mee te maken hebben en dan de kont van BUSH likken sorry hoor dat is pas zielig... wij hebben ons zelfrespect nog...!!!!!

en laten we overgaan op het stukje Jihad wat je net hebt geschreven waar heb ik wat geschreven over Jihad je moet wel alles lezen voordat je begint te praten ok  :potver:  
ok en nog een vraag ben je een Moslim dat wil ik wel graag weten...?
en kom niet af met: dat zijn je zaken niet ok gewoon antwoorden als een man of kan je dat niet...?

----------


## Adonis

Dan zullen we eens beginnen met Kwalbertje




> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *De deelnemers aan dit Forum behoren tot tien procent van de Marokkaanse gemeenschap ongeveer. Uit angst om gediscrimineerd te worden, discrimineren zij Nederlanders bij voorbaat.
> *


Waar heb je die cijfers vandaan ook al zijn ze zogenaamd ''ongeveer''

Niet gissen of proberen te raden gewoon liever met feiten komen ok probeer maar eens het zal je misschien goed doen  :giechel:  

[GLOW=darkblue]THE TRUTH HURTS[/GLOW]

----------


## albert c.

Beste Casablanca,
zowaar een vraag gesteld. Je gaat vooruit.

Je was wel weer aan het schelden tegen die Turk. Ik kreeg ineens een beeld voor me van een terrein, waarop de Marokkaanse gemeenschap bivakkeert, met een hoog hek eromheen, dat ze zelf hebben opgetrokken.  :Mad:  

Op dat hek staat een bordje met Maroc.NL en achter dat hek zie je allemaal vervaarlijk blaffende honden. Pas op! Betreed dit terrein niet, want anders word je verscheurd door de Rotweilers. En dat zijn de Marokkaanse deelnemers aan Maroc.NL  :boos:  

Er zijn bijna 300.000 Marokkanen in Nederland in de leeftijd van 0 tot ongeveer 70 jaar. Tien procent van de 300.000 is 30.000. Per leeftijd zijn er bij de jongeren ongeveer 5000 exemplaren van de Marokkaanse medemens.

De deelnemers aan Maroc.NL zijn gemiddeld 15 tot 30 jaar. Dat zou 75.000 van die jongeren opleveren. Maar er doet maar een fractie aan dit forum mee. Er zijn misschien wel meer jongeren die hetzelfde denken als de Marokkaanse deelnemers aan dit forum.

Maar ik denk en ik hoop dat er veel meer relaxte Marokkaanse jongeren zijn, die geen behoefte hebben om te schelden, te beledigen, te kwetsen en te blaffen.  :ego:  

Dat zijn jongeren die het te druk hebben met hun studie om agressief uit te halen naar Nederlanders. Dat zijn jongeren die begrijpen dat als ze hier in Nederland carrire willen maken, dat ze moeten samenwerken met de overige Nederlanders, autochtoon en allochtoon.

Ik ken een Marokkaanse poelier en een idem fietsenmaker. Het gaat goed met hun zaak. Zij halen het niet in hun hoofd om bevooroordeeld vijandig te zijn naar Nederlanders. Als iemand vervelend is, autochtoon of allochtoon, dan merk je dat gauw genoeg.

Tegen Nederlanders zijn heeft alles te maken met het kernbegrip verstoting. De Marokkaan die een Nederlander aardig vindt, is bang voor verstoting door de eigen gemeenschap.  :nerveus:  
Albert Kaas.  :Cool:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door AardigeTurk_ 
> *Heb jij draadje los ofzo? Alle Marokkanen durven ook alleen maar als 10000 van hun vrienden erbij zijn, toen Spanje ruzie zocht met Marokko scheet jou land de broek overvol. De dag dat ik zo'n gangster wannabe mijn vriend noem is de dag dat Allah de wereld opblaast omdat zijn gedult op is. Misschien die soort Nederlanders maar de enigste goeie Marokkanen die ik ken zijn of homo's, of vrouwen, of dood. Jij weet niet eens wat Jihad is aap, ga maar lekker jezelf opblazen.
> 
> (P.S. mocht een lezer een andere mening hebben jegens het gebruik van geweld in de naam van Islam of over de generalizering van welke nationaliteit dan ook, mijn excuzes)*



Dat komt nog wel van een Turk. Petje af, lan !!  :student:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Tanwazia en h4T3D_sE7eN ,
> jullie hebben veel kritiek op mij. Maar niet inhoudelijk. Jullie hebben nog niet n keer aangegeven op welk punt jullie het niet met mij eens zijn. Het vervelende is dat jullie telkens met detailkritiek komen aanzetten en nooit over de grote lijn van eene betoog beginnen.
> 
> Er wordt hier op dit Forum ook vaak aan mierenneukerij gedaan. Muggenzifterij, als iemand een spelfout heeft gemaakt. Dan hoef je niet in te gaan op de inhoud van een bijdrage. Heel flauw en kinderachtig. Dat je Nederlander bent, is ook al een scheldkannonade waard. 
> 
> Fresh geeft hier een mening. We leven in een vrij land. Vervolgens denkt een Marokkaan dat alle Nederlanders hetzelfde denken als Fresh. Dat is dus niet zo. Ik ben het niet met Fresh eens.
> 
> Marokkanen zijn het wel allemaal met elkaar eens. Dat zijn kuddedieren. Fresh scheert Turken en Marokkanen over n kam. Dat is niet terecht.
> ...



Zoals ik al eerder zei, als je denkt de waarheid en wijsheid in pacht te hebben, wat doe je hier dan nog ??

Probeer het NRC Handelsblad te overtuigen om jouw visie op buitenlanders in Nederland te plaatsen. Wie weet lukt het je ...


P.S. ik heb je eerder de kritiek gegeven waar je om vraagt maar je negeert het en leest selectief. Het heeft geen nut om bij jou inhoudelijk op de materie in te gaan. Iedereen verdient een kans om aangehoord te worden maar een discussie is meer luisteren (lezen in dit geval) dan praten. Aangezien jij een dialoog liever in een monoloog ziet veranderen schud ik je bleekmiddel-hand en wens ik je verder veel succes in je miezerig, nietsbetekenend leventje dat bol staat van trots, onwetendheid, achterbaksheid en bovenal een ego-tripperij die zijn weerga niet kent en waar zelfs Bush voor op z'n knien zou gaan.

Conclusie in z'n geheel: je bent een tijdverspilling.

 :zwaai:

----------


## AardigeTurk

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *als er 10000 van hun vrienden erbij zijn dan moeten ze wel heeel erg populair zijn he om zoveel vrienden te hebben  en als er een nederlander is die z'n bek gaat open trekken dan sla ik hem ook wel alleen dicht heb daar geen vrieden voor nodig weet je behalve als hij 22 jaar ofzo is dan roep ik mijn broer die 21 jaar oud is maar nooit vrienden. geloof mij ik spreek uit ervaringen
> want veel nederlanders doen hun bek wel open als ze 5 of 6 jaar ouder zijn maar als er een jaar verschil is dan is het een zogenaamd: ''EEN MISVERSTAND'' en dan is er niks meer aan de hand dan hebben ze hun tong verloren is het niet waar.
> 
> en marokko deed het niet in zijn broek maar ik zou het niet gek vinden spanje heeft alle steun van de europese unie en de wapens van amerika marokko daar in tegen heeft gewoon minder maar als je zo laag wilt gaan....
> 
> zullen we het eens hebben over jouw land ''TURKIJE'' ik heb veel turkse vrienden weet je... maar toen AMERIKA turkije opdroeg om soldaten en wapens te sturen en meedoen aan een oorlog waar ze niks mee te maken hebben en dan de kont van BUSH likken sorry hoor dat is pas zielig... wij hebben ons zelfrespect nog...!!!!!
> 
> en laten we overgaan op het stukje Jihad wat je net hebt geschreven waar heb ik wat geschreven over Jihad je moet wel alles lezen voordat je begint te praten ok  
> ...


Jij bent zeker kufar, natuurlijk ben ik Moslim... jij niet anders had je geweten dat het gebruiken van geweld alleen mag als dat tegen jou wordt gebruikt en als je later je broer haalt om iemand op ze smoel te slaan voor wat hij een tijd terug heeft gezegt... jij bent zowieso zwak. Ik heet trouwens alleen maar AardigeTurk als je naar mijn vlag kijkt zie je ik ben Afghaan blonde doos. Ik hoef jouw hele verhaal niet te lezen als ik dit lees weet ik al jij gelooft in andere hadith naast de Qu'ran, waarom ga je niet de bijbel lezen die is ook door 100 andere mensen geschreven.

Wat je net zei over mijn quote dat de gemiddelde Marokkaan altijd met nog 10000 zwervers rond trekt en niet zonder hun een ruzie kan eindigen laat staan vreedzaam want ervaring zegt, geweld escaleert vooral als je zo'n kale Hollander op zijn hoofd slaat. Jij moet leren te leven met het feit dat jij hier te gast bent, gedraag je niet als een klein kind en bekeer jezelf liever tot Buddhist in plaats van agressie wekkende kufar. Mijn punt was eigenlijk dat je nu precies doet wat die Nederlander net zei, je neukt mieren. Ik was aan het overdrijven om mijn statement te verduidelijken. Als je je afvraagt waarom Spanje wel machtig is en Marokko niet, dan moet jij eens kijken naar hun normen en waarden en naar die in Marokko... laatst nog dat meisje dat door haar eigen familie misbruikt werd, dat duidt op een achterstallige beschaving ongeveer te vergelijken met die van de Pashto in Kandahar. Nou ik laat het hier even bij ik zie wel wat je antwoord is en geen mieren neuken A.U.B.

Allah hafiz, Hamza

----------


## albert c.

"Aangezien jij een dialoog liever in een monoloog ziet veranderen schud ik je bleekmiddel-hand en wens ik je verder veel succes in je miezerig, nietsbetekenend leventje dat bol staat van trots, onwetendheid, achterbaksheid en bovenal een ego-tripperij die zijn weerga niet kent en waar zelfs Bush voor op z'n knien zou gaan."  :pimp:  

Dat is precies wat ik bedoel: niet ingaan op wat ik te zeggen heb. Schelden. Geestelijke armoede in ongetwijfeld dure kleertjes. Zeggen dat ik op moet rotten. Wat doet Maroc eigenlijk op NL? Wat zul jij het ver schoppen in NL. Succes toegewenst. Maar begin niet over discriminatie als je een keer lik op stuk krijgt.

----------


## maroechia

hallo allemaal, ik heb een beetje gelezen waar jullie het over hebben. maar het is allemaal nutteloos om erover te praten. en vooral met zo'n iemand als albert c.

----------


## albert c.

Kun je ook zeggen waarom Maroechia, of is dat te moeilijk voor je?

----------


## AardigeTurk

Awww je meent het, maar het is wel leuk om het gemiddelde niveau van een Marokkaan te meten en daarmee gelijk zijn kennis van de Islam... want die geweldadige van net die bakt er koek nog snoep van haha. Maar goed je hebt gelijk dat die andere jongen was kinderachtig ingaat op bepaalde argumenten alhoewel ik moet bekennen dat de menigte hier er soms wel om vraagt

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *"Aangezien jij een dialoog liever in een monoloog ziet veranderen schud ik je bleekmiddel-hand en wens ik je verder veel succes in je miezerig, nietsbetekenend leventje dat bol staat van trots, onwetendheid, achterbaksheid en bovenal een ego-tripperij die zijn weerga niet kent en waar zelfs Bush voor op z'n knien zou gaan."  
> 
> Dat is precies wat ik bedoel: niet ingaan op wat ik te zeggen heb. Schelden. Geestelijke armoede in ongetwijfeld dure kleertjes. Zeggen dat ik op moet rotten. Wat doet Maroc eigenlijk op NL? Wat zul jij het ver schoppen in NL. Succes toegewenst. Maar begin niet over discriminatie als je een keer lik op stuk krijgt.*




hoever ik het schop in NL is niet iets wat van belang is voor jou. Maar je mag vooral je aannames doen.

maar waarom citeer je maar een deel van het bericht ?

----------


## AardigeTurk

Misschien omdat dat het enigste gedeelte was waar hij iets over op te merken had.

----------


## Raffi

maffe discussie hoor, en turkye likt niet de .. van Bush, Turkye doet gewoon wat voor Turkye goed is.

Verder vertel ik Israelische vrienden hier hoe in nederland burgers opgedeelt worden in autochtonen en allochtonen en hoe de media alles opblaast als een allochtone nl'er wat doet en niet als een autochtone wat doet.

Let maar op in kranten, als "Marocaan" wat gedaan heeft, of als een groepje jongeren wat doet waarvan een toevallig (geen eens allemaal) marocaan is dan is de kop:

MAROCAANSE JONGEREN bla bla...

Is het een "Turk" dan is de kop verkort tot zijn naam met liefts turkse letters zoals u of y of o met puntjes er op of zo.

Y. G bla bla bla

Is het een "Nederlander" dan is het een wonder als er al een vette kop wordt afgedrukt.

Als ik in nl zou wonen en "Marocaan" zou zijn zou ik denk ik ook niet zomaar deze discriminatie pikken.

Verder kun je teksten niet zomaar uit de Koraan plukken en in een Nederlandse vertaling zetten.

"Vertalen is Vermoorden" zegt geloof ik italiaans spreekwoord.

Trouwens de Islam is helemaal niet achterlijk. het kan best zijn dat een kleine groep mensen (met veel macht welliswaar) de islam misbruiken en extreem maken voor hun politieke doeleinden, en het is waar dat deze groep probeert islam jongeren in europa voor hun extremistische politike ideeen te werven. Iets wat niet al te moelijk is omdat bv "Marocaanse" jongeren in nederland door hun "Nederlandse" landgenoten in een hoek worden gedreven en gedemoniseerd. 


Er zijn echter voorbeelden genoeg van landen met een islamitische cultuur die absoluut niet extremistisch is,
Kijk naar Islamitische landen als Marocco en Turkye , landen die islamitisch zijn en absoluut niet achterlijk.

----------


## DutchDude

Ho Wacht eff

Ik heb even wat gelezen op dit forum en zoals ik het nu zie voelen jullie moslims je onderdrukt en misleidt etc. etc.

Waar hebben jullie last van,

Onze kerken worden gesloopt om jullie moskees neer te zetten

Jullie hebben voorang in de banen markt

Jullie hebben voorrang in de zorg

Jullie hebben voorrang in de huisenmarkt

Nederlanders moeten hun banen opgeven zoda allochtonen aan het werk kunnen

Nederlanders werken zich te pleuris om jullie te kunnen onderhouden en wij krijgen er alleen maar haat voor terug

Je kan een alloctoon niet aanraken want dat is racisme, een paar marrocanen verkrachten en vermoorden een nederlands meisje maar ze worden niet gestraft waarom, het zou anders racistisch overkomen (dit is een voorbeeld niet letterlijk opnemen)

Nedelanders moeten straks verplicht turks leren omdat het onderhand de nieuwe taal van nederland gaat worden

EN JULLIE HEBBEN LAST VAN NEDERLANDERS!!!!!!

Nee wij hebben last van jullie (niet allemaal)
90 % van ALLE misdrijven worden gepleegt door allochtoonse jeugd

Heb je ruzie met een Alloctoon is hij te bang om alleen te vechten jullie halen gelijk de hele familie erbij met knuppels en messen om 1 persoon terug te pakken dat noem ik echt LAF!

Het onderdrukken en vermoorden gebeurt in Irak en Afghanistan niet hier, Nederlanders worden in ons eigen land onderdrukt en vermoord.

En wat hebben jullie er aan om in de politiek te komen want jullie hebben de politiek al in jullie handen anders was het nooit zover gekomen dan waren we elkaars gelijken.

DUS KOM MAAR OP MET JE ACHTERLIJKE JIHAD NERDERLAND WORD AL RUSTIG WAKKER EN HOE SNELLER JULLIE KOMEN MET JE ZIELIGE HEILIGE OORLOG HOE SNELLER NEDERLAND WAKKER WORD EN TERUG VECHT!!!

Hou je in; Jihad betekent NIET Heilige Oorlog! Lees het stuk van Ali nog een keer of probeer het tenminste. [mod]

----------


## DutchDude

En Nog iets als jullie zo door blijven gaan over dat Nederlandse moslims onderdrukt worden zal het alleen maar erger worden

----------


## Chrif R

Soms zie ik wel eens reacties en dan denk ik: Dit is beneden mijn niveau om te reageren. Maar toch jeuken mijn vingers als ik zulke domme en onnozele reacties zie:




> Onze kerken worden gesloopt om jullie moskees neer te zetten


 Dit is geen oorzaak/gevolg, maar de realiteit. Nederlanders gaan niet graag naar een Kerk maar moslims wel naar een moskee.




> Jullie hebben voorang in de banen markt
> Jullie hebben voorrang in de zorg
> Jullie hebben voorrang in de huisenmarkt
> Nederlanders moeten hun banen opgeven zoda allochtonen aan het werk kunnen
> Nederlanders werken zich te pleuris om jullie te kunnen onderhouden en wij krijgen er alleen maar haat voor terug


Wie positioneert zich hier nou in een slachtofferrol? Zeg nou eerlijk: geloof je dit zelf!! Daarom hebben allochtonen zeker topfuncties en wonen ze in luxueze villa's




> Je kan een alloctoon niet aanraken want dat is racisme, een paar marrocanen verkrachten en vermoorden een nederlands meisje maar ze worden niet gestraft waarom, het zou anders racistisch overkomen (dit is een voorbeeld niet letterlijk opnemen)


Waarom geef je dit voorbeeld dan? Sinds wanneer is het zo dat Marokkanen niet gestraft worden. Als ze niet gestraft worden dan heeft dat te maken met het rechtssysteem en dat geldt voor iedereen!




> Nedelanders moeten straks verplicht turks leren omdat het onderhand de nieuwe taal van nederland gaat worden


Zo'n vaart zal het niet lopen. And so what? Dan leer je maar meer talen. Of is dat te moeilijk? Vergeet niet dat Engels, Frans en Spaans over de hele wereld wordt gesproken. Rara hoe komt dat?




> EN JULLIE HEBBEN LAST VAN NEDERLANDERS!!!!!!


Niet generaliseren




> Nee wij hebben last van jullie (niet allemaal)
> 90 % van ALLE misdrijven worden gepleegt door allochtoonse jeugd


Weet niet welke statistieken jij gebruikt maar het cijfer klopt absoluut niet.




> Heb je ruzie met een Alloctoon is hij te bang om alleen te vechten jullie halen gelijk de hele familie erbij met knuppels en messen om 1 persoon terug te pakken dat noem ik echt LAF!


Laf is om anoniem dit soort taal te spuien. In werkelijkheid ben je een grijze muis.




> Het onderdrukken en vermoorden gebeurt in Irak en Afghanistan niet hier, Nederlanders worden in ons eigen land onderdrukt en vermoord.


Is dit een reactie waard???




> En wat hebben jullie er aan om in de politiek te komen want jullie hebben de politiek al in jullie handen anders was het nooit zover gekomen dan waren we elkaars gelijken.


VVD, LPF en CDA zijn inderdaad ons favorieten. Word wakker!!

 :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:   :plet:

----------


## rypie

Ik denk dat er ooit een krach gaat komen tussen de allochtonen en de autochtonen, en dan zullen onze medelanders het onderspit delven...............

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door AardigeTurk_ 
> *Misschien omdat dat het enigste gedeelte was waar hij iets over op te merken had.*



zou je denken, lan ?

Ik denk dat het is omdat ie er niks op weet te zeggen. Daarbij, het deel dat hij weglaat is de kern van mijn reactie op hem, de rest is bijzaak. Wat hij doet stinkt naar verdoezelen.

Keep kissing ass, qardash ...





> _Geplaatst door rypie_ 
> *Ik denk dat er ooit een krach gaat komen tussen de allochtonen en de autochtonen, en dan zullen onze medelanders het onderspit delven...............*


Zeg gewoon wat je bedoelt ... of durf je niet ?

----------


## KaFkA

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims 
> 
> Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 
> 
> Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 
> 
> We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> 
> ...




Quote van Ali Eddaoudi:

"De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd"

Wie is hier "men" ?

- De maatschappij?
- De meerderheid?



mvg,

KaFkA

----------


## KaFkA

:love:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door AardigeTurk_ 
> *Jij bent zeker kufar, natuurlijk ben ik Moslim... jij niet anders had je geweten dat het gebruiken van geweld alleen mag als dat tegen jou wordt gebruikt en als je later je broer haalt om iemand op ze smoel te slaan voor wat hij een tijd terug heeft gezegt... jij bent zowieso zwak. Ik heet trouwens alleen maar AardigeTurk als je naar mijn vlag kijkt zie je ik ben Afghaan blonde doos. Ik hoef jouw hele verhaal niet te lezen als ik dit lees weet ik al jij gelooft in andere hadith naast de Qu'ran, waarom ga je niet de bijbel lezen die is ook door 100 andere mensen geschreven.
> 
> Wat je net zei over mijn quote dat de gemiddelde Marokkaan altijd met nog 10000 zwervers rond trekt en niet zonder hun een ruzie kan eindigen laat staan vreedzaam want ervaring zegt, geweld escaleert vooral als je zo'n kale Hollander op zijn hoofd slaat. Jij moet leren te leven met het feit dat jij hier te gast bent, gedraag je niet als een klein kind en bekeer jezelf liever tot Buddhist in plaats van agressie wekkende kufar. Mijn punt was eigenlijk dat je nu precies doet wat die Nederlander net zei, je neukt mieren. Ik was aan het overdrijven om mijn statement te verduidelijken. Als je je afvraagt waarom Spanje wel machtig is en Marokko niet, dan moet jij eens kijken naar hun normen en waarden en naar die in Marokko... laatst nog dat meisje dat door haar eigen familie misbruikt werd, dat duidt op een achterstallige beschaving ongeveer te vergelijken met die van de Pashto in Kandahar. Nou ik laat het hier even bij ik zie wel wat je antwoord is en geen mieren neuken A.U.B.
> 
> Allah hafiz, Hamza*



Jij moet niet beginnen over normen en waarde wij mogen tenminste in ons land voetballen  :fuckit2:  

Jij bent een moslim laat mij niet lachen een moslim zou nooit zeggen:''De dag dat ik zo'n gangster wannabe mijn vriend noem is de dag dat Allah de wereld opblaast omdat zijn gedult op is. zo jij weet zo te zien wanneer de dag des oordeels zal zijn.... proficiat Vieze HUICHELAAR een moslim zou dat nooit zeggen en dat weet jij zelf ook
kijk maar eens naar deze surat [GLOW=darkred]''HUICHELAAR''[/GLOW] 


63. De Huichelaars (Al-Monaafiqoen) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard n de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 11 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Wanneer de huichelaars tot u komen, zeggen zij: "Wij getuigen dat gij inderdaad de boodschapper van Allah zijt." Allah weet dat gij Zijn boodschapper zijt, en Allah getuigt dat de huichelaars inderdaad leugenaars zijn. 

2. Zij hebben hun eden tot een schild gemaakt; zo leiden zij mensen van Allah's weg af. Hetgeen zij doen is zeker slecht. 

3. Dat is omdat zij het geloof omhelsden en daarna verwierpen. Derhalve is een zegel op hun hart gedrukt en zij begrijpen niet (meer). 

4. En wanneer gij hen ziet, behaagt hun uiterlijk u en indien zij spreken luistert gij naar hen. Zij lijken op aangeklede stukken hout. Zij denken dat ieder gerucht tegen hen is. Zij zijn (uw) vijanden, neemt u daarom voor hen in acht. Allah's vloek zij over hen! Hoe ver zijn zij afgewend (van de Waarheid)! 

5. En wanneer er tot hen wordt gezegd: "Komt, de boodschapper van Allah zal voor u om vergiffenis vragen," dan wenden zij hun hoofd af en gij ziet hen zich hoogmoedig terugtrekken. 

6. Het is hetzelfde of gij wel of niet voor hen om vergiffenis vraagt, Allah zal hen stellig niet vergeven. Voorzeker, Allah leidt het opstandige volk niet. 

7. Zij zijn het die zeggen, "Besteedt niets voor degenen die met de boodschapper van Allah zijn zodat deze weglopen"- terwijl aan Allah de schatten der hemelen en der aarde behoren; doch de huichelaars begrijpen dit niet. 

8. Zij zeggen: "Als wij naar Madinah terugkeren zal de aanzienlijkste er zeker de minste uitdrijven;" maar eer behoort aan Allah, Zijn boodschapper en de gelovigen; de huichelaars echter weten het niet. 

9. O, gij die gelooft, laat uw rijkdommen en uw kinderen u niet afleiden van de gedachtenis aan Allah. En wie dat doet behoort tot de verliezers. 

10. En besteedt uit datgene waarvan Wij u voorzien hebben voordat de dood n uwer overvalt en deze zegt: "Mijn Heer! Waarom hebt Gij mij niet voor een wijle uitstel verleend, opdat ik aalmoezen zou kunnen geven en tot de rechtvaardigen behoren?" 

11. En Allah geeft niemand uitstel wanneer zijn tijd is gekomen; en Allah is volkomen op de hoogte van hetgeen gij doet. 


en o, ja je naam je bent een afghaan en ik weet niet of je het weet maar volgens mij is je naam: Aardige Turk... wat wil je, jezelf als een turk voordoen ''HUICHELAAR''  :auw:   :maroc:   :maroc:   :maroc:   :maroc:

----------


## albert c.

Maroc.NL is een psychiatrische inrichting, 
een dag- en nachtopvang voor patinten die lijden aan angstpsychoses  :oog:  ;
aan de bijbehorende hysterie en agressieaanvallen;
aan paranoa en schizofrenie  :moeilijk:  .
Ze lijden aan manien met het bijbehorende ontremde gedrag: kijk maar eens hoe ze schelden en tieren. Veel beschaving kennen ze niet.
Ze hebben waanideen: ze denken dat alle Nederlanders discrimineren en denken dat hun eigen cultuur  :pimp:  een 'betere' cultuur is.
Ze verkeren in een zelf gekozen sociaal isolement;
ze hebben een symbiotische relatie met andere Marokkanen.
Ali E.  :baard:  heeft het buskruit niet uitgevonden, maar hij stimuleert de desperado's. Hij vergroot de kloof door over een jihad te beginnen.
Angst voor discriminatie is natuurlijk neurotisch.
Maroc.NL moet een psychiater inhuren.
Albert C.  :slapen:

----------


## Chrif R

Ik zal je even wakker schudden. Maroc.nl is geen psychiatrische inrichting en daarom zul je je medicijn hier niet vinden..Ciao..  :lachu:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Maroc.NL is een psychiatrische inrichting, 
> een dag- en nachtopvang voor patinten die lijden aan angstpsychoses  ;
> aan de bijbehorende hysterie en agressieaanvallen;
> aan paranoa en schizofrenie  .
> Ze lijden aan manien met het bijbehorende ontremde gedrag: kijk maar eens hoe ze schelden en tieren. Veel beschaving kennen ze niet.
> Ze hebben waanideen: ze denken dat alle Nederlanders discrimineren en denken dat hun eigen cultuur  een 'betere' cultuur is.
> Ze verkeren in een zelf gekozen sociaal isolement;
> ze hebben een symbiotische relatie met andere Marokkanen.
> ...



het is dus het nemen in de mond van het woord "Jihad" dat jou deze rare sprongen doet maken ?

weet je wat de Jihad is ?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door rypie_ 
> *Ik denk dat er ooit een krach gaat komen tussen de allochtonen en de autochtonen, en dan zullen onze medelanders het onderspit delven...............*


Nee hoor, Rypie, de meeste allochtonen zijn heel aardige mensen. Het zijn alleen de Marokkaantjes op deze website die aan de agressieve kant zijn. Zijn zijn een beetje van de agressieve, zou Klukluk zeggen, zelf een hele softe Indiaan.  :grote grijns:  

De Marokkaantjes op deze website vormen een minderheid binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap en dus een hele kleine minderheid binnen de grote groep van allochtonen. Er is dus geen reden om bang of oorlogszuchtig te zijn.
Albert Kaas.

----------


## Chrif R

Ben blij dat je dit erkent. Nog even niet generaliseren over "alle Marokkaantjes" (toch weer denigrerend doen) op deze website en we kunnen door 1 deur...

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Ben blij dat je dit erkent. Nog even niet generaliseren over "alle Marokkaantjes" (toch weer denigrerend doen) op deze website en we kunnen door 1 deur...*



ik wou net sjegge ....

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Chrif R_ 
> *Ben blij dat je dit erkent. Nog even niet generaliseren over "alle Marokkaantjes" (toch weer denigrerend doen) op deze website en we kunnen door 1 deur...*


Marokkaantjes is een verkleinwoord en niet denigrerend bedoeld. Ik verklein de Marokkanen van Maroc.NL tot hun ware groepsgrootte. Op grond van hun grote mond zou je denken dat er 3 miljoen Marokkanen zijn in Nederland in plaats van 300.000. Degenen die moord en brand schreeuwen, dat zijn er maar 30.000 ongeveer, met opperhoofd Ali E. de slachtofferkampioen. Lammetje Ali  :baard:  
Geef mij maar Kaas:  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door KaFkA_ 
> *Quote van Ali Eddaoudi:
> 
> "De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd"
> 
> Wie is hier "men" ?
> 
> - De maatschappij?
> - De meerderheid?
> ...


Niemand... het enige wat meneer Ali Eddaoudi hier mee bereikt is de marrokaanse jeugd opstoken tegen de nederlandse maatschappij.
En zo te zien zijn er heel veel marrokanen gevoelig voor.  :huil: 

Trap er niet in! Je leven is wat je er zelf van maakt!
Laat je niet verblinden door zo'n figuur die denkt dat jullie allemaal slachtoffers zijn en tegen de meerderheid in opstand moeten komen of iets dergelijks.. 

Met gezond verstand en een positieve blik naar de maatschappij toe krijg je je kansen echt wel net als iedereen, daar hebben jullie toch geen Jihad voor nodig? Kom op zeg!!

En kunnen die mods hier niet eens ingrijpen??
Overbodige caps lock toestanden en gescheld hier, hebben jullie hier geen nettiquetten?

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Marokkaantjes is een verkleinwoord en niet denigrerend bedoeld. Ik verklein de Marokkanen van Maroc.NL tot hun ware groepsgrootte. Op grond van hun grote mond zou je denken dat er 3 miljoen Marokkanen zijn in Nederland in plaats van 300.000. Degenen die moord en brand schreeuwen, dat zijn er maar 30.000 ongeveer, met opperhoofd Ali E. de slachtofferkampioen. Lammetje Ali  
> Geef mij maar Kaas: *



Jij bent duidelijk gefrustreerd over het NRC Handelsblad-voorval.  :moe:

----------


## albert c.

Nee hoor, ik begrijp dat profeten in eigen land niet worden geerd.  :ego:  

Mijn kritiek op Ali E. was rationeel, goed doordacht, maar de redactie van NRC/H is wereldvreemd. Die journalisten kennen persoonlijk helemaal geen Marokkanen (ja misschien Ali Lazrak  :moeilijk:  of Samira Abbos  :staart: , maar of zij nou representatief zijn waag ik te betwijfelen). NRC denkt al gauw dat ik een discriminerende Nederlander ben en dat is toch echt niet het geval. 

Mijn reactie was ook te lang. Kranten plaatsen alleen lange brieven van Bekende Nederlanders. Ali  :baard:  is bekend, ik niet. 

Bovendien ziet NRC/H in de aanstormende allochtonen een potentile doelgroep die je niet tegen de schenen moet schoppen. In dat opzicht is een bijdrage van een exotische Ali E. veel interessanter dan de reactie van een... nounounou...
kaaskop  :fucyc:

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Nee hoor, ik begrijp dat profeten in eigen land niet worden geerd.  
> 
> Mijn kritiek op Ali E. was rationeel, goed doordacht, maar de redactie van NRC/H is wereldvreemd. Die journalisten kennen persoonlijk helemaal geen Marokkanen (ja misschien Ali Lazrak  of Samira Abbos , maar of zij nou representatief zijn waag ik te betwijfelen). NRC denkt al gauw dat ik een discriminerende Nederlander ben en dat is toch echt niet het geval. 
> 
> Mijn reactie was ook te lang. Kranten plaatsen alleen lange brieven van Bekende Nederlanders. Ali  is bekend, ik niet. 
> 
> Bovendien ziet NRC/H in de aanstormende allochtonen een potentile doelgroep die je niet tegen de schenen moet schoppen. In dat opzicht is een bijdrage van een exotische Ali E. veel interessanter dan de reactie van een... nounounou...
> kaaskop *



_Nee joh, volgens mij hebben ze het gedaan in het kader van de vergrijzing, `n ouwe 54jarige kan nix nuttigs meer betekenen voor de samenleving, onzinnig gewauwel moet je dan al helemaal niet naar buiten brengen. Belemmert ontwikkeling van anderen en dat allemaal vanwege ouderwetse en bekrompen denkwijze en `n misplaatst gevoel van 'vaderlandsliefde'


_

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door Royce_ 
> *Nee joh, volgens mij hebben ze het gedaan in het kader van de vergrijzing, `n ouwe 54jarige kan nix nuttigs meer betekenen voor de samenleving, onzinnig gewauwel moet je dan al helemaal niet naar buiten brengen. Belemmert ontwikkeling van anderen en dat allemaal vanwege ouderwetse en bekrompen denkwijze en `n misplaatst gevoel van 'vaderlandsliefde'
> 
> 
> *



_btw, als Ali E. `n bekende Nederlander is, dan kenne we al je voorgaande posts overslaan niet waar..._

----------


## albert c.

Nee joh, volgens mij hebben ze het gedaan in het kader van de vergrijzing, `n ouwe 54jarige kan nix nuttigs meer betekenen voor de samenleving, onzinnig gewauwel moet je dan al helemaal niet naar buiten brengen. Belemmert ontwikkeling van anderen en dat allemaal vanwege ouderwetse en bekrompen denkwijze en `n misplaatst gevoel van 'vaderlandsliefde'


NRC weet mijn leeftijd niet. Ik ben trouwens wel verbaasd dat als je zelf hysterisch krijst over discriminatie, dat je er wel toe overgaat om aan leeftijdsdiscriminatie te doen. 

Het stoplicht discrimineert jou al door voor je neus op rood te springen.  :turkije:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

> _Geplaatst door Royce_ 
> *btw, als Ali E. `n bekende Nederlander is, dan kenne we al je voorgaande posts overslaan niet waar...*



 :haha:  :hihi:  !!!

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *NRC weet mijn leeftijd niet. Ik ben trouwens wel verbaasd dat als je zelf hysterisch krijst over discriminatie, dat je er wel toe overgaat om aan leeftijdsdiscriminatie te doen. 
> 
> Het stoplicht discrimineert jou al door voor je neus op rood te springen. *


_Ik discrimineer niet, je moet begrijpend lezen oudje. Ik dacht te weten waarom het NRC zich zo gedroeg, kan het fout hebben. Zelf zou ik je brief wel plaatsen, iedereen mag zich belachelijk maken dus Albert C ook...

Ik stop nooit voor rood, rij er gewoon doorheen. Integratievirus heb ik al onder de leden..._

----------


## albert c.

Je zou meer indruk maken als je zou kunnen discussiren. Dat betekent dat je ingaat op stellingen. Op argumenten, die je probeert te weerleggen. Maar ik vrees dat dan een stoplicht te ver is voor je.  :moe:

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Je zou meer indruk maken als je zou kunnen discussiren. Dat betekent dat je ingaat op stellingen. Op argumenten, die je probeert te weerleggen. Maar ik vrees dat dan een stoplicht te ver is voor je. *



_Jij heb `n debate-workshop nodig. Ingaan op de Vooroordelen van `n stubborn old-fool is onbegonnen werk. Moet je niet weerleggen, maar lekker in z`n eigen sop gaar laten koken, wachtend tot de bom barst. Om `m lekker bijeen te vegen en te verwijderen.

Ali E. `n bekende Nederlander... Hilariteit. Vertel eens, hoeveel slachtoffers hebben jouw voorouders op hun kerfstok?_

----------


## Chrif R

Kwalbert weet niet van opgeven!!! Heb er spijt van dat ik hem een hand uitgereikt heb. Lult een beetje mee maar steekt vervolgens een dolk in je rug. Wij hebben daar een bepaald woord voor.....  :lol:  

PS: het NRC voorval zit je nog steeds heel erg dwars. Ali is eigenlijk al lang uit de picture maar je kan hem niet loslaten. En zoals ik eerder al zei, NRC is te hoog gegrepen voor jou. Begin weer de Telegraaf te lezen net zoals al die andere gefrustreerde LPF'ers....  :haha:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

Royce, Chrif ...


ff dimmen man, straks ontploft zijn pacemaker  :hihi:

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door DutchDude_ 
> *Onze kerken worden gesloopt om jullie moskees neer te zetten
> Jullie hebben voorang in de banen markt
> Jullie hebben voorrang in de zorg
> Jullie hebben voorrang in de huisenmarkt
> Nederlanders moeten hun banen opgeven zoda allochtonen aan het werk kunnen en nog meer bla bla
> [/COLOR]*


Bah , ik reageerde gelijk toen dit geplaatst werd en nog wel heel goed, wilde het versturen was de server vastgelopen.

Elk regeltje wat DutchDude schrijft is niet juist.
- kerken worden gesloopt omdat de kerkgenoorschappen er geen geld voor overhebben ze te onderhouden en liever verkopen. (waarschijnlijk omdat jullie en/of geen geld voor jullie kerk overhebben of geen zin hebben.
-Voorang in de banenmarkt , is al langniet meer van toepassing
-Voorang in huizenmarkt? waarschijnlijk ben jij in de war mer asielzoekrs die in nederland (door nederlanders) onderdak wordt aangeboden (en dus een huis) , wie a zegt moet ook b zeggen.
- Kan je me 1 voorbeeld geven van een "nederlander" die ontslagen is omdat zijn baan aan een "marocaan" moest worden gegeven???

-verder zeg je bij verkrachting van meisje dat dit niet letterlijk moet worden genomen maar slechts een voorbeeld is.
Je zegt dus zelf al dat het in werkelijkheid niet waar is, maar dat in jouw denkwereldje het waar zou kunnen zijn. 
Verder is het zo dat de meeste misdaden binnen een etnishe groep worden gepleegd, ofwle tueens "marocanen" onderling, tussen "turken" onderling tussen "nederlanders" onderling etc.

-90 % van de criminelen etc.... 
Wanneer je de bevolking opdeelt in groeperingen volgens inkomen/welvaart dan zie je dat binnen elke groep geen groot verschil is tussen criminaliteit tussen bv "marocanen" en "nederlanders"

DutchDude, voordat je weer een hoop uitspuit kun je jezelf mischien eerst gaan verdiepen in de werkelijkheid , en eigenlijk moet jij blij zijn dat die niet overeenkomt met jouw gevoelswereld.

----------


## rl2003

Aanpassen is toch niet zo moeilijk?

----------


## Royce

> _Geplaatst door rl2003_ 
> *Aanpassen is toch niet zo moeilijk?*



_Nee,heel simpel eigenlijk. Allang gedaan ook._

----------


## Chrif R

Raffi..de reactie van Dude was van dusdanig laag niveau dat het moeite niet eens waard is om te reageren. 

RL2003..die vraag kunnen we beter aan jou stellen. Immers allochtonen nemen toch alles over dus dan veranderen de rollen he...

Anyway..heb geen zin meer om aan deze discussie deel te nemen. Niveau is diep gezonken en daar betrap ik mezelf net op. Er is hier toch geen zinnig woord meer over te zeggen. Sommigen blijven blind voor argumenten..

Wassalamou alaikoum..

----------


## maqish

Dag allemaal, 

ik kan het eigenlijk niet laten om te reageren,
ik heb net als een ander, ben de naam even kwijt, de tijd genomen om dit forum te lezen.

Om eerlijk te zijn ben ik van mening dat veel mensen (nederlanders) als snel negatief denken over buitenlanders in het algemeen. kijk in dit geval maar naar de commotie over het opzetten van een azc. Niet in mijn dorp/wijk/stad komt dan al snel naar boven. De gedachte die DutchDude heeft tja daar heb ik eigenlijk geen woorden voor. te bekrompen voor woorden.

Ook vind ik dat ouders en dan bedoel ik alle ouders eens meer tijd aan de opvoeding van hun kinderen moeten besteden. je moet het probleem bij de bron aanpakken. 

De politie mag harder optreden tegen wetsovertreders. Als je je goed gedraagt heb je hier namelijk geen last van. Die gekke hooligans mogen ze van mij namelijk ook direct opsluiten en dat zijn naar mijn mening toch veelal blanke jongeren die problemen veroorzaken, maar dat kan ik verkeerd hebben. 

Anyways, gezellig forum, maar veel bull en weinig oplossingen, dat is wel jammer.. niet dat ik de oplossingen heb maarja.. 

Marc

----------


## MaRoCAnIa

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims 
> 
> Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 
> 
> Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 
> 
> We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> 
> ...


ik wist dat u als maatschappijleraar bij ons op school u huiswerk heel goed heeft gedaan maar hier valt toch mijn mond voor open meneer  :wijs:  petje af!! ik blijf me maar verbazen wat u voor ons allemaal in petto heeft..keep doing your thing!
liefs, Chaimaa van marokko.nl en een leerling die respect voor u heeft

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Maroc.NL is een psychiatrische inrichting, 
> een dag- en nachtopvang voor patinten die lijden aan angstpsychoses*


zou best eens wat in kunnen zitten.
zeker als ik dit persbericht lees.

OM praat met Maroc.nl 

Uitgegeven: 5 december 2003 07:59 
Laatst gewijzigd: 5 december 2003 08:02 

AMSTERDAM - Het Openbaar Ministerie in Amsterdam heeft de mensen achter de internetsite maroc.nl uitgenodigd voor een gesprek. Dit bevestigde een woordvoerder van het parket donderdag. Het Meldpunt Discriminatie deed onlangs aangifte tegen maroc.nl wegens anti-semitische uitlatingen op de site. 

Het gesprek tussen het OM en maroc.nl is volgende week. Daarmee is niet gezegd dat strafrechtelijke vervolging van de baan is. De woordvoerder van het OM verwacht een ernstig gesprek. Mede op basis van de houding en reactie van de mensen van maroc.nl beslist de officier van jusitie of strafrechtelijke vervolging wenselijk is. 



blijkbaar zitten hier een stelletje antisemieten met angstpsychoses die er toch maar mooi voor gaan zorgen dat deze site aangepakt gaat worden...
deze discussie blinkt ook niet uit door genuanceerde standpunten...
al met al denk ik dat deze site zijn beste tijd gehad heeft dankzij een paar domme (aan de spelfouten te zien ongeletterde...) bevooroordeelde ongentergreerde schijtbakken...

de minderheid word weer eens bedankt... ze hebben het weer voor de meerderheid verneukt.

----------


## MaRoCAnIa

> _Geplaatst door darkfiber_ 
> *zou best eens wat in kunnen zitten.
> zeker als ik dit persbericht lees.
> 
> OM praat met Maroc.nl 
> 
> Uitgegeven: 5 december 2003 07:59 
> Laatst gewijzigd: 5 december 2003 08:02 
> 
> ...


als ik met een lijst mocht komen van sites die nog erger zijn dan deze ben ik volgende week nog bezig..maar nee hoor alle schijnwerpers zijn weer op een succesvolle site gericht  :moe:  achja sensatie..

----------


## darkfiber

> _Geplaatst door MaRoCAnIa_ 
> *als ik met een lijst mocht komen van sites die nog erger zijn dan deze ben ik volgende week nog bezig..maar nee hoor alle schijnwerpers zijn weer op een succesvolle site gericht  achja sensatie..*


tja... blijkbaar gaan ze hier over de schreef....
dan heeft het weinig zin om met een lijst van andere site's te komen...
want het gaat over deze site...
heeft niets met success of sensatie te maken...
alles met de posts die hier staan...
dus als je nog een beetje intelligent kan posten graag...
want je laat wel zien door wat voor domheid dit soort site's aangepakt worden...

----------


## Chrif R

Ik wil het nog wel eens herhalen..
dit is van te laag niveau om er een intelligente reactie op te geven...

----------


## Royce

:Smilie:

----------


## Satan

Ik denk dat de zelfbewuste moslim meer bereikt met geruisloos integreren in de Nederlandse samenleving en het op een respectvolle manier hun geloof uitdragen dan met de bovenstaande propaganda want een column kan ik dit nauwelijks noemen......

----------


## procyon

Waar zijn alle andere reacties?

----------


## Verzet

"Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. "


Dit is niet heleml waar !?

Het zijn zowel Turken als Marrokanen.

----------


## kutmaroc

tsjongejongejonge....
het verbaast me telkens weer hoe makkelijk er steeds maar wordt gesproken over "ons" land. Laten we heel duidelijk zijn dat Nederland van de nederlanders is!! Ook al hebben enkele marokkanen e.a. nu een nederlandse nationaliteit, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat wij ook daadwerkelijk nederlander zijn. Dit fenomeen is nl. alleen maar de wereld in geholpen door de linkse rakkers in Nederland.

Wij zijn hier te gast,.. en wat doe je zelf met een gast die je huis afbreekt,.. Juist ja!!

Het is dus jammer dat vele het mooie nederland verpesten,.. maar let op mijn woorden,.. na jaren op het linkse beleid geteerd te hebben gaat het binnenkort een keertje fout en is het afgelopen met de pret. De nederlanders zullen terugslaan,.. en HOE.

Dus pas op met vage colums en domme beweringen....

----------


## Satan

> _Geplaatst door kutmaroc_ 
> *tsjongejongejonge....
> het verbaast me telkens weer hoe makkelijk er steeds maar wordt gesproken over "ons" land. Laten we heel duidelijk zijn dat Nederland van de nederlanders is!! Ook al hebben enkele marokkanen e.a. nu een nederlandse nationaliteit, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat wij ook daadwerkelijk nederlander zijn. Dit fenomeen is nl. alleen maar de wereld in geholpen door de linkse rakkers in Nederland.
> 
> Wij zijn hier te gast,.. en wat doe je zelf met een gast die je huis afbreekt,.. Juist ja!!
> 
> Het is dus jammer dat vele het mooie nederland verpesten,.. maar let op mijn woorden,.. na jaren op het linkse beleid geteerd te hebben gaat het binnenkort een keertje fout en is het afgelopen met de pret. De nederlanders zullen terugslaan,.. en HOE.
> 
> Dus pas op met vage colums en domme beweringen....*


Ja laten we het over domme beweringen gaan hebben......???

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door kutmaroc_ 
> *tsjongejongejonge....
> het verbaast me telkens weer hoe makkelijk er steeds maar wordt gesproken over "ons" land. Laten we heel duidelijk zijn dat Nederland van de nederlanders is!! Ook al hebben enkele marokkanen e.a. nu een nederlandse nationaliteit, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat wij ook daadwerkelijk nederlander zijn. Dit fenomeen is nl. alleen maar de wereld in geholpen door de linkse rakkers in Nederland.
> 
> Wij zijn hier te gast,.. en wat doe je zelf met een gast die je huis afbreekt,.. Juist ja!!
> 
> Het is dus jammer dat vele het mooie nederland verpesten,.. maar let op mijn woorden,.. na jaren op het linkse beleid geteerd te hebben gaat het binnenkort een keertje fout en is het afgelopen met de pret. De nederlanders zullen terugslaan,.. en HOE.
> 
> Dus pas op met vage colums en domme beweringen....*



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Lekker he Kontlikken bij de Kaakoppen.

----------


## Chrif R

> na jaren op het linkse beleid geteerd te hebben gaat het binnenkort een keertje fout en is het afgelopen met de pret. De nederlanders zullen terugslaan,.. en HOE.


Deze ontwaakt net uit zijn winterslaap. Realiseert zich niet dat dit al karen aande gang is...

----------


## Verzet

In nederland krijgt de Isalm het steeds zwaarder te verduren.
Als er straks weer verkiezingen zijn, moet je eens opletten hoeveel mensen rechts gaan stemmen. De jeugd van nu is al 79 % rechts.
Deze jeugd gaat straks stemmen.

----------


## Don Vito

het feit dat iedereen momenteel bijn arechts is in Nederland komt niet door het gedrag van de allochtonen zelf, maar door de demonisering van de allochtonen. er wordt alles aan gedaan om ons te demoniseren en het erge is, wij kunnen ons zelf nog en eens verdedigen.
Zoals die keer toen Ayaantje bekend werd bij Rondom tien. Zij had kritiek op de Islam dus zij mocht de hele tijd lekker vrij uit praten terwijl de heren Cheppih en Daoudi alleen mochten reageren op wat zei zei. 

Deels verwijderd. Dreigementen zijn niet toegestaan.[Beheer]

----------


## Verzet

Volgens mij heb jij geen inburgeringscursus gevolgd.
Leer eerst maar eens nederlands schrijven.

----------


## KaasX

Wie loopt er nou teveel te zeuren?

----------


## Don Vito

Wat zijn de eisen van een geslaagde inburgering? Goed kunnen spellen? Er zijn wel genoeg Nederlanders die niet kunnen spellen. Voor een jongen van 19 die hier pas drie jaar is doe ik het wel aardig vind ik persoonlijk.
Maar waarom reageren jullie niet op de inhoud? Julie lijken wel op Pim Fortuijn. Aangezien hij maar enkel op een punt was gefocust, wist hij niks van andere issus, dus als hij daarop werd aangesproken begon hij persoonlijk te worden en op de man te spelen, net als jullie. Waar ik vandaan kom is dat een teken van zwakte.

----------


## KaasX

Wat voor stappen zie jij dan voor je om de demonisering van Marokkanen (en Antillianen) tegen te gaan? Aan het stereotype voldoen en mensen die de Telegraaf lezen van nog meer munitie voorzien, of de wijste zijn en het via de positieve weg te proberen? Ben benieuwd...

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Wat voor stappen zie jij dan voor je om de demonisering van Marokkanen (en Antillianen) tegen te gaan? Aan het stereotype voldoen en mensen die de Telegraaf lezen van nog meer munitie voorzien, of de wijste zijn en het via de positieve weg te proberen? Ben benieuwd...*


Moet ik er nog een studie bij nemen? Moest ik nog sneller Nederlans leren? Moet ik nog hogere cijfers halen? Het maakt niet wat ik doe of de rest van mijn landgenoten doe op het goede pad zitten. Want dat wordt nooit uitgelicht omdat een kop met "MAROKKAANE MEISJES HALEN HOOGSTE CIJFERS OP VWO EINDEXAMEN" geen publiek trekt. Iets negatiefs weer wel. Wij kunnen er niks aan doen behalve door kennis te vergaren en veel macht te werven zodat er angst ontstaat voor onze gemeenschap zoals die bestaat voor de Joodse gemeenschap.

----------


## KaasX

Dus jij wil vanuit het verspreiden van angst en het vergaren van macht een plek veroveren in deze samenleving. Ik bespeur een wijsheid uit de Coppola/Scorsese-films (waar ik ook een groot liefhebber van ben): "It's better to be feared than to be loved." Toch druist die wijsheid een beetje in tegen datgene wat Bob Marley predikte. En Nederlanders zijn niet bang voor de joden, wij zijn bang voor de Isrealiers gesteund door die... van een Bush. Meer dan 60% geeft aan dat Isreal het land is dat de grootste bedreiging vormt voor de wereldvrede. Daarnaast heeft de documentaire (gemaakt door een jood) 'Checkpoint' - waarin te zien is hoe grof de Israelische soldaten dag in, dag uit de Palestijnse burgers behandelen - het IDFA (internationaal documentaire festival A'dam) gewonnen. Niet dat daarmee gelijk alles is rechtgetrokken, maar het geeft aan dat hier een onderscheid wordt gemaakt tussen Israeliers die zich gedragen als Nazi's en hard aangepakt moeten worden, en de rest van de wereldbevolking die hetzelfde geloof aanhangt (20% van de Marokkaanse bevolking). Ik stel voor dat jij datzelfde doet.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Dus jij wil vanuit het verspreiden van angst en het vergaren van macht een plek veroveren in deze samenleving. Ik bespeur een wijsheid uit de Coppola/Scorsese-films (waar ik ook een groot liefhebber van ben): "It's better to be feared than to be loved." Toch druist die wijsheid een beetje in tegen datgene wat Bob Marley predikte. En Nederlanders zijn niet bang voor de joden, wij zijn bang voor de Isrealiers gesteund door die... van een Bush. Meer dan 60% geeft aan dat Isreal het land is dat de grootste bedreiging vormt voor de wereldvrede. Daarnaast heeft de documentaire (gemaakt door een jood) 'Checkpoint' - waarin te zien is hoe grof de Israelische soldaten dag in, dag uit de Palestijnse burgers behandelen - het IDFA (internationaal documentaire festival A'dam) gewonnen. Niet dat daarmee gelijk alles is rechtgetrokken, maar het geeft aan dat hier een onderscheid wordt gemaakt tussen Israeliers die zich gedragen als Nazi's en hard aangepakt moeten worden, en de rest van de wereldbevolking die hetzelfde geloof aanhangt (20% van de Marokkaanse bevolking). Ik stel voor dat jij datzelfde doet.*


Met angst bedoel ik niet dat mensen met knikkende knieen moeten staan als er een Marokkaan langs loopt. Ik heb het meer over angst op diplomatieke niveau. En dat is er hier in Nederland en heel de wereld wel. Voorbeeld toen er een paar machtige Joden een paar jaar geleden eisten dat er een vergoeding betaald moest worden door wat er gebeurt is in de tweede wereld oorlog. De Nederlandse regering weigerde in eerste instantie maar op een of andere maniet heeft Nederland toe gegeven. Je ziet dat er in de media haast geen kritiek is op Joden of op Israel, want anders weten zij dat Naftaniel als een dolle hond achter hen aan komt. En hoe komt dit allemaal? Doordat de Joden zich zelf door educatie op een bepaalde positie hebben gevestigd dat zij veel macht hebben vergaard. En dus ook op Politiek niveau. kijk maar bijvoorbeeld in Amerika, als de Joodse loby wat wilt dan gebeurt het ook.

Ik wil ook duidelijk maken dat ik een duidelijke lijn trek tussen het geloof Jodendom en de politieke stroming genaamd het Zionisme.
Ik heb respect voor het Jodendom omdat dat van mij verwacht wordt van uit de Islam. De islam verplicht ons om de Christenen en Joden met respect te beahdelen.
het Zionisme daaren tegen is een politieke stroming gerelateerd aan het facisme. Ik zie elke Zionist als mijn vijand en ik zie mijn vijand liever dood dan levend.

Ps: 20 procent van Marokko Joods? je hebt wel mis hoor, zo veel zijn het er niet. Het loopt ongeveer in de 150000 mensen.

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door Verzet_ 
> *Volgens mij heb jij geen inburgeringscursus gevolgd.
> Leer eerst maar eens nederlands schrijven.*



je begrijpt hem toch loop niet zo te zeiken over 2 of 3 typefoutjes

zielig hoor... :Mad:

----------


## Adonis

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Niet dat daarmee gelijk alles is rechtgetrokken, maar het geeft aan dat hier een onderscheid wordt gemaakt tussen Israeliers die zich gedragen als Nazi's en hard aangepakt moeten worden, en de rest van de wereldbevolking die hetzelfde geloof aanhangt (20% van de Marokkaanse bevolking).*


Waar heb je die cijfers vandaan dat wil ik wel eens weten...  :vreemd: 

En wil je dit keer niet gewoon gaan gissen maar met echte cijfers komen oke  :regie:

----------


## newlife

:blozen:  Wat zijn de reactie's toch weer van een laag niveau!!!
Wanneer realiseren mensen zich dat wij hier zijn en niet snel zullen vertrekken. Wij zijn burgers en genieten precies de zelfde rechten als iedereen. Ik ben het helemaal eens met Ali wat beterft de zogenaamde mensen die ons vertegenwoordigen. Deze mensen komen echt alleen maar opdagen wanneer er camera's of ''belangrijke'' personen komen opdagen. Ze zijn de poppetjes van partijen zoals de pvda, sp, groenlinks en D66. Zij worden alleen gebruikt voor de stemmen om de zoveel tijd. Hierna krijgen zij een positie als wethouder of dergelijke, vet salaris en wordt geroepen de ''allochtonen'' worden vertegenwoordigt. Ons recht om te demostreren, participeren, verenigen zijn diep verankert in onze Grondwet en niet een gebakken zalm of een broodje Donner zal deze van de burgers afpakken . 
Veel plezier  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Ibrahim B.

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
[B]* De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims* 

Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 

Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 

We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.

Wanneer komt Nederland tot het besef dat er geen weg meer terug is en dat we overgeleverd zijn aan de zogeheten compromissencultuur. Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Een multiculturele samenleving kan naar mijn idee alleen slagen als we ons flexibel opstellen en elkaar in eerste instantie vanuit de menselijke waarden benaderen. Denken in hokjes heeft nooit iets goeds opgeleverd en het zou ons ook fataal kunnen zijn. Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes. 

Het roer moet omgegooid worden en de oude vastgeroeste beroepsallochtonen moeten het wat mij betreft als eerste ontgelden. Zij zijn mede schuldig aan de politiek correcte houding en de schijntolerantie van de afgelopen jaren. Zij hadden er beter aan gedaan om het debat zelf aan te zwengelen. In plaats daarvan heeft men zich almaar afhankelijk opgesteld, zich de mond laten snoeren door de vele subsidies en gewacht tot er met hen afgerekend werd. Veel organisaties die zich opwerpen als zijnde de vertegenwoordigers van Allochtonen hebben vrijwel geen achterban; gekker kan het toch niet klinken, dacht ik. Want zeg nou eens eerlijk, wanneer horen we een organisatie vanuit zichzelf iets roepen? Meestal is het reactief en is hun geluid van weinig betekenis. Nee, organisaties van Turken en zeker die van de Marokkaanse Nederlanders zijn op sterven na dood en hebben hun tijd wel gehad. Allochtonen, in het bijzonder de moslims in dit land, hebben weinig inbreng in het openbare debat en van een sterke lobby is geen sprake. Ze hebben zich laten intimideren door de autoritaire houding van de meerderheid en houden het vaak voor gezien. 

Islamitische organisatie moeten een voorbeeld nemen aan het CIDI, de joodse club die haar zaakje keurig op orde heeft. Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuw thuisland. Natuurlijk leven we in een verrechtst land, maar daar zie ik juist een uitdaging in. Moslims doen zichzelf ernstig tekort wanneer ze weinig gebruik maken van de democratische beginselen van ons land en zullen op lange termijn een hoge prijs betalen voor hun passieve en nonchalante houding. Neem nou de discussie over het islamitische onderwijs, waar waren de moslimscholen toen ze dagen achtereen door een stel anti-islam parlementsleden werden afgemaakt? Waar zijn de tegengeluiden van al die moslims die zich de vertegenwoordigers noemen n de imams die preken dat we trots op ons zelf zouden moeten zijn en niet alles van het Westen moeten slikken? Neen, moslims lopen in de pas als het ze allemaal te moeilijk wordt en zijn nog lang niet opgewassen tegen de geraffineerde westerse manier van doen. Als dit zo doorgaat, vrees ik dat er een nog schevere verhouding zal ontstaan waarbij de moslim voorlopig het stiefkindje van deze samenleving blijft.

De enige manier om hier onderuit te komen is meedoen met het spel en je laten zien op de momenten dat je gezien moet worden. De moslims in Nederland moeten de jihad uit de oude stoffige kast halen en in een nieuw jasje hijsen. De jihad van dit moment is die tegen het eigen ego (nafs). Maar de andere kant is dat Nederland klaargestoomd moet worden voor de zelfbewuste moslim die zich niet langer de les laat voorlezen. De Nederlandse bewindsvoerders moeten hun gesprekspartners bedanken en goed kijken naar de werkelijkheid zoals die is. Weg met vertegenwoordigers die aardig gevonden willen worden en alleen komen opdraven op recepties en verder weinig bodem hebben. Vervang de oude batterij ambtenaren op de verschillende departementen en overleg met mensen op persoonlijke titel. Deze mensen hebben minstens zoveel kennis en genieten vaak meer respect vanuit de diverse hoeken. Allen door een dergelijke radicale ommezwaai kunnen we nog een eind maken aan dit achterlijke debat en hoeven we niet langer achter de feiten aan te hollen.

Om te beginnen wil ik vermelden dat ik het inhoudelijk helemaal met je eens bent  :grote grijns:  . De laatste tijd heb ik het gevoel dat er meerdere mensen zijn die eindelijk ontwaken van de verblinding waarin de benadeelde etnische minderheden zijn verwikkeld door de rechtse extremisten  :Cool:  . Sla de kranten maar open en 9 van de 10 keer is het weer raak. Er worden diverse misplaatse en dwalende termen aangehaald om de publiek te doen geloven in het geen wat de rechtse radicalen uit haat jegens aloctonen cq arabieren cq moslims goedkoop probeert voor te schotelen  :Mad:  .Voor mij was het lastig om een actieve organisatie of instelling te vinden die opkomt voor belangen van Arabieren cq moslims die de laaste tijd in de media worden gedemoniseerd en gecriminaliseerd. Zelf ben ik nu sinds kort lid van de AEL die in mij ogen momenteel de enige partij is die de belangen van de Arabieren en of moslims proberen te behartigen in deze zogenaamd democratische land waarin we leven. Maar de AEL doet meer dan alleen belangen behartigen; 
[GLOW=red]" Visie en Filosofie AEL (Vrijdag 30 Mei 2003 13:11:22)

De Arabisch Europese Liga (AEL) heeft als voornaamste reden van bestaan de bevordering en verdediging van:
De belangen van de Arabische en Islamitische immigranten 
gemeenschappen in Europa.
De belangen van de Arabische en Islamitische wereld. 
Ons hoofddoel is het versterken van de maatschappelijke positie van onze gemeenschap en onze mensen en het onderhouden van positieve relaties met anderen op basis van wederzijdse respect en verdraagzaamheid. 
Voor de Arabische en Islamitische immigranten gemeenschappen staan wij voor: 
Empowerment: alleen sterke gemeenschappen worden als gelijkwaardig behandeld. Daarom moeten wij binnen de grenzen van de wet werken aan het opheffen van sociaal-economische problemen en het realiseren van de noodzakelijke infrastructuur en instrumentarium om als gemeenschap een waardiger en sterkere maatschappelijke positie te bereiken. 
Eigen verantwoordelijkheid: je krijgt geen gelijke rechten, je eist ze op. Je zult niet vooruitkomen als anderen het werk voor je doen. Het is onze eigen verantwoordelijkheid en onze plicht om ons te organiseren teneinde in alle behoeften van onze gemeenschap te voorzien. Niemand begrijpt onze problemen beter en kent de oplossingen daarvan beter dan wijzelf. 
Identiteit: we geloven in een multiculturele samenleving als een sociaal-politiek model waarbinnen verschillende culturen naast elkaar bestaan, met gelijke wettelijke rechten. We willen niet assimileren en we willen ook niet tussen twee culturen bekneld raken. We willen onze identiteit en onze cultuur behouden terwijl we ons opstellen als achtenswaardige burgers van de landen waarin we wonen, met respect voor de wetten daarvan. Om dat te bereiken is het noodzakelijk om onze kinderen te onderrichten in de Arabische taal en geschiedenis en het Islamitische geloof. We zullen ons verzetten tegen elke poging om ons recht op eigen cultuur en identiteit te ontnemen, aangezien we ervan overtuigd zijn dat dit n van de meest fundamentele mensenrechten is. 
Positief zelfbeeld: we willen dat onze kinderen weten wie ze zijn en trots zijn op wie ze zijn. Het verloren zijn tussen identiteiten leidt enkel tot een disfunctioneel zelfbeeld en emotionele onzekerheid. In combinatie met sociaal-economische achterstanden kan dit bijdragen aan disfunctioneel en antisociaal gedrag. Het hebben van een positief zelfbeeld en innerlijke zekerheid zijn wezenlijk voor sociale vooruitgang en vormen stimulansen om adequaat met anderen te communiceren en samen te werken. 
Voor de Arabische wereld staan we voor:
Eenheid: aanmoedigen van economische en politieke integratie in de Arabische wereld. Dit zou moeten leiden tot vestiging van een federale Arabische staat op alle Arabische bodem. Deze staat is het uiteindelijke doel van de nationale strijd van het Arabische volk. Arabische eenheid is ook de politieke oplossing voor het legitieme streven van etnische en taalkundige minderheden, die recht hebben op hun eigen zelfbestuurde regio's binnen de Arabische federatie. De Arabische natie behoort tot de islamitische gemeenschap, de Ummah. De Arabische staat zal ongetwijfeld in de toekomst de spil vormen van de islamitische wereld, en haar vestiging zal en moet bijdragen aan het bereiken van islamitische eenheid op langer termijn. 
Democratie: het bevorderen van de rechtstaat en een pluralistische en open civil society, zowel als respect voor de mensenrechten (met name de rechten van etnische, taalkundige en religieuze minderheden) en de Islamitische beginselen waarover een consensus bestaat. Arabische democratie is gebaseerd op het islamitische principe van Sjoera (overleg). Het put zijn inspiratie uit een moderne, dynamische en op consensus gerichte begrip van de islam. Een sociale en democratische benadering van de economie en een rechtvaardige verdeling van de welvaart zijn onontbeerlijke elementen van het bestel dat wij tot stand willen brengen. 
Identiteit: het verdedigen en bevorderen van onze Arabisch-Islamitische identiteit, taal en cultuur is een plicht die wij aan God, aan onszelf en aan onze kinderen verschuldigd zijn. Onze Arabische natie is tot stand gekomen door de islam. In wisselwerking daarmee door de eeuwen heen bouwde zij de Arabisch-Islamitische beschaving op. Alle Arabieren behoren op enigerlei wijze tot die beschaving of ze moslims zijn of niet. Het omvat de Arabische Christenen en Joden, die de gemeenschappelijke cultuur daarvan delen en die door moslims worden geaccepteerd als volken van het boek. De Imazighen, die andere talen spreken naast het Arabisch, behoren ook tot de Arabisch-Islamitische beschaving en hebben een belangrijke rol gespeeld in de opbouw daarvan. Daarom is het de plicht van alle mensen die deelachtig zijn in deze beschaving, om haar te verdedigen. 
Arabisme en Islam vullen elkaar aan. De gedachte om ze voor te stellen als tegenstrijdig is een truc die onze natie verzwakt en onze vijanden dient. Daarom zullen wij strijden om onze Arabisch-Islamitische identiteit te herstellen als een bindende factor in het leven van de natie, teneinde het moreel van onze volk te stimuleren en haar te helpen om haar rol te spelen in de bevordering van de Arabische en Islamitische zaak. Tegelijkertijd is het noodzakelijk om etnische, taalkundige en religieuze minderheden te doen emanciperen en dient hun recht op hun eigen cultuur, talen en godsdiensten gerespecteerd te worden. Deze beide processen - het nieuw leven geven aan de Arabische identiteit en de emancipatie van minderheden - dienen plaats te vinden binnen de kaders van tolerantie en ruime opvattingen. "[/GLOW] 
 :ole:   :jumping:

----------


## newlife

Salaam oe 3ailaikoem Ibrahim,

Fijn dat wij het met elkaar eens zijn. Blijkbaar zijn wij van dezelfde partij, ik ben namelijk ook actief lid voor de Ael. Hopenlijk zullen meerdere mensen dit inzien en kunnen wij echt over een paar jaar een toegevoegde waarde hebben in Nederland broeder.
 :ole:   :engel:   :vierkant:

----------


## dzjeja

> _Geplaatst door Verzet_ 
> *"Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. "
> 
> 
> Dit is niet heleml waar !?
> 
> Het zijn zowel Turken als Marrokanen.*


Jongetje,jij hebt duidelijk nog veel te leren!Het verbaasd mij dat je nog enig verschil ziet tussen deze twee culturen?!Jullie zien toch geen verschil tussen allochtonen,ze zijn allemaal geen nederlanders,en daar draait het toch om!?


Hoe voelde dat nou?Om mee te maken dat jij als individu wordt betrokken in een generaliserende opmerking?Volgens mij vond je het ook niet erg prettig!


ps.Blijf vooral maroc.nl opzoeken,misschien dat je er nog wat van opsteekt!  :strik:

----------


## newlife

Salaam, 

Blijkbaar dame heb jij nog veel te leren over de manieren van communiceren.  :melig:  (jongetje??) Om inhoudelijk op je achterhaalde opmerkingen in te gaan. Tuurlijk bestaat er een wezelijk verschil tussen beide culturen, dat is een van de reden (overigens zie ik het niet als een probleem) dat er zo veel in termen wordt gesproken als allochtonen. Ik haat het woord allochtonen eigenlijk, want wat is een allochtoon? De aanstaande koning/in???

 :zwaai:   :ole:   :bril:

----------


## Illusions

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims*


Kijk dat jij dat vind kan ik enigzins begrijpen, het is maar net waar je opvoeding naar hangt, iedereen heeft z`n normen en waarden.
Ik ben redelijk lang gelovige geweest maar het zorgt alleen maar voor problemen op de wereld, en niemand heeft hem/het/haar/iets/niets gezien.

Aangezien hier toch nooit een 'hak' achter te zetten is, schrik ik van het niveau waarin dit bericht geschreven is.
Ik neem aan dat waar mensen te gast komen zich ook zo gedragen, en je ziet ook wel wat die beweegredenen in jouw land aangedaan hebben.
Ben je nou zo blind dat je dat niet ziet ?
Als jij denkt dat je zo dingen oplost doe je dat dan ook in je familiekringen (hey jij staat me niet aan), ik neem aan dat je de meeste mensen (die op tv zijn) niet eens kent, ik zeg maar zo de beste stuurlui staan altijd op wal en weten alles mooi te vertellen maar deze mensen zijn door een selectie heengekomen.
Ik ben blij met wat mijn grootouders mij geschonken hebben want DEZE mensen hebben mijn land opgebouwd niet 1 of andere dwaze god want ook al heeft deze een goede leidraad waarmee problemen mee opgelost kunnen worden heeft hij het nog niet altijd bij het juiste eind.

Denk er maar eens over na wat jouw vorige zelf van jouw betreffende land heeft gemaakt.

----------


## rinus

illusions, ik hoop dat je het zelf wel begrijpt...
...ik niet althans.
 :chinees:

----------


## papol

> _Geplaatst door Satan_ 
> Ik denk dat de zelfbewuste moslim meer bereikt met geruisloos integreren in de Nederlandse samenleving en het op een respectvolle manier hun geloof uitdragen dan met de bovenstaande propaganda want een column kan ik dit nauwelijks noemen......


Wat zou ik nog meer moeten zeggen? Helemaal gelijk !!

Ergo, het artikel bevestigt slechts de vooroordelen die er al bestaan.

Gr.P

----------


## Chrif R

> Ik neem aan dat waar mensen te gast komen zich ook zo gedragen, en je ziet ook wel wat die beweegredenen in jouw land aangedaan hebben.


Begrijp je het nou nog niet? Wij zijn hier geen gast maar we are here 4EVER. 

Ik begin toch wel aan jouw niveau te twijfelen want je hebt nog niet begrepen wat met "jihad" bedoeld wordt.




> Ik ben blij met wat mijn grootouders mij geschonken hebben want DEZE mensen hebben mijn land opgebouwd


Correctie: je vergeet ONZE ouders.

----------


## NATAS666

Wat hebben jullie ouders dan bijgedragen aan de opbouw van Nederland?

----------


## MaRjO

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> 
> Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> 
> Ali Eddaoudi [/B]






Ik snap dat 'de allochtoon' het vervelend vindt om (nog) steeds als gast gezien te worden, maar ik als 'autochtoon' vind het gewoon af en toe lastig. En dat komt door het volgende. In mijn omgeving valt het me op dat als ik met 'de derde generatie' spreek over trouwen en begraven worden, ze ALTIJD zeggen dat ze met een marokkaan willen trouwen. En mochten ze morgen dood vallen, ernstig ziek worden en overlijden etc. zit de kist wel in het eerste vliegtuig richting marokko, om daar begraven te worden. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, iedereen mag van mij trouwen met wie hij of zij wil en begraven worden waar hij of zij wil, maar ik maak hier wel uit op dat de band met het land waar opa en oma geboren zijn, blijkbaar nog steeds heel sterk is en dat ze die band niet op willen geven. Nogmaals, ieder mag voor zich weten hoe hij/zij zijn leven invult, maar dit alles maakt het er voor mij als 'autochtoon' niet makkelijker op om marokkanen als autochtonen te zien...

----------


## Chrif R

> Wat hebben jullie ouders dan bijgedragen aan de opbouw van Nederland?


Als onze ouders het vuile of laaggeschoold werk niet hadden gedaan had ten eerste de Nederlandse economie niet kunnen groeien en ten tweede hadden jouw ouders (of niet specifiek jou) niet de mogelijkheid gekregen om zich te ontwikkelen. Immers, Achmed moest 15uur per dag werken, hoefde niets te leren terwijl Jan cursussen, studies kon volgen om hogerop te komen.




> Nogmaals, ieder mag voor zich weten hoe hij/zij zijn leven invult, maar dit alles maakt het er voor mij als 'autochtoon' niet makkelijker op om marokkanen als autochtonen te zien...


Ik denk ook niet dat dat de issue is, nl als autochtoon te worden gezien. Dat hoef ik per se niet maar ik wil graag de respect en het begrip dat we een andere cultuur of religie hebben. Dat missen we. Er wordt alsmaar in cliches en vooroordelen gedacht. Als dat respect er zou zijn, en ik vind dat allochtonen jegens autochtonen dat ook jegens autochtonen moeten hebben dan zou dat de boel stukken eenvoudiger maken.

----------


## faust

Beste Ali,
Ik ben het volkomen met je eens. Zelf vind ik het schandalig dat alles en iedereen op een grote hoop gegooid wordt. De individualiteit van de Nederlanders vind ik zelf een zeer overschat begrip. Egoisme en egosentriciteit zijn begrippen die beter op het overgrote deel van de autochtone Nederlanders van toepssing zijn.
Verder vind ik dat de media debet zijn aan de problematiek tussen autochtone en allochtone nederlanders. Autochtoon en allochtoon zijn ook begrippen waar ik nogal wat moeite mee heb. 
Ik als Amsterdammer zou ook niet graag afgerekend willen worden op het gedrag van de ajax f-side supporters of de hells angels.
Maar het is voor de meeste mensen makkelijk om een zonde bok te hebben. Geef de Marrokaan, Surinamer, Turk of Jood de schuld maar van een falende economie, dat is makkelijker dan de rijken de schuld te geven, daar deze mensen toch onaantastbaar zijn. 
Ik hoop dat de verschillen ooit weg zullen vallen en dat de mensen elkaar zullen respecteren. We zien altijd de zwakheden bij anderen, maar nooit bij onszelf. 
Ik groet je.

----------


## softie

ik vond het een goede brief. maar ja ..
het zijn woorden en nu nog omzetten in daden. zolang wij moslims geen eendracht vormen en gezamenlijk beslissingen nemen is er weinig hoop. ik bedoel hoe kunnen we samenwerken als je eigen broeder je tegenwerkt. Als moslims beter hun islamgeloof gaan belijden dan zul je merken dat het veel en veel beter gaat met de verstandhouding tussen marokanen en nederlanders. soms is een beetje zelfkritiek wel belangrijk. een beter milieu begint bij jezelf. 
iedereen moet z'n eigen jihad voeren en zelf laten zien wat voor positieve bijdrage hij heeft voor het moslimgeloof of voor de marokaanse imago. Dat is de eerste stap....(geen praatjes maar daden)

----------


## theo1610

De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims ???

In NL zijn mensen die moslim zijn vrij om te doen en te laten wat ze willen. Dat mensen die geen moslim zijn in NL vanzelfsprekend ook die vrijheid hebben lijkt me evenzo een goede zaak. 
Waarom lieden als 'imam' Ali daardoor opgewonden raken en zelfs agressief worden tegen andersdenkenden is me dan ook een groot raadsel. Mijn conclusie: Die lieden sporen niet helemaal of voeren een dubbele agenda.

----------


## dabboer

Mensen ,

Indien wij als Marokkanen eerst sommige van onze broeders
onder controle zouden houden,oa dor te stoppen in de criminaliteit op te vallen en overal herrie te scheppen dan zouden we door de bevolking
zonder racisme opgenomen worden maar nee wij verknoeien het grondig.

mohammed dabboer

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door dabboer_ 
> *Mensen ,
> 
> Indien wij als Marokkanen eerst sommige van onze broeders
> onder controle zouden houden,oa dor te stoppen in de criminaliteit op te vallen en overal herrie te scheppen dan zouden we door de bevolking
> zonder racisme opgenomen worden maar nee wij verknoeien het grondig.
> 
> mohammed dabboer*


Jij bent dus precies hoe zij willen dat wij denken...... Waarom zouden wij ons aansprakelijk moeten voelen voor wat een paar criminelen doen?
Waarom worden zij wel gerelateerd aan de Marokkaanse bevolking en niet de velen studenten, waarvan de Marokkanen een van de beste zijn? Omdat zij ons zwart willen maken en jij trapt er in.
Dan kunnen wij net zo goed de hele tijd bij de Nederlanders kunnen blijven zeuren over de Nederlandse veertiger die kinderporno download, of die mafkezen die kleine kinderen ontvoeren en verkrachtten. En dat zijn bijn allemaal hollanders. Horen we daar iets over? Waarom? Het zijn geen Marokkanen, anders kwam het wek in het nieuws...
En een vraag aan jullie: Hebben jullie liever dat jullie zus,dochter,vriendien etc etc beroofdt wordt of verkracht?

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Jij bent dus precies hoe zij willen dat wij denken...... Waarom zouden wij ons aansprakelijk moeten voelen voor wat een paar criminelen doen?
> Waarom worden zij wel gerelateerd aan de Marokkaanse bevolking en niet de velen studenten, waarvan de Marokkanen een van de beste zijn? Omdat zij ons zwart willen maken en jij trapt er in.
> Dan kunnen wij net zo goed de hele tijd bij de Nederlanders kunnen blijven zeuren over de Nederlandse veertiger die kinderporno download, of die mafkezen die kleine kinderen ontvoeren en verkrachtten. En dat zijn bijn allemaal hollanders. Horen we daar iets over? Waarom? Het zijn geen Marokkanen, anders kwam het wek in het nieuws...
> En een vraag aan jullie: Hebben jullie liever dat jullie zus,dochter,vriendien etc etc beroofdt wordt of verkracht?*


Jij doet denkt is het volgende:

Waarom moeten wij elkele medemarrokanen aanspreken op hun gedrag?
Kijk wat die hollanders doen, dat is in mijn ogen veel erger dus daarom vind ik dat wij niemand hoeven aan te spreken op hun gedrag.


Vind je dit niet een beetje simpel van jezelf?
Altijd maar zeggen: "Jamaar, kijk wat er ergens andere gebeurd?" 
Schieten we daar iets mee op? Van mij mogen nederlanders die aan kinderen zitten een kogel krijgen maar wat heeft dat met de criminaliteit binnen marrokaanse kringen te maken?

Btw, je doet met of pedo's niet worden aangepakt hier, dat is natuurlijk onzin, als er in belgie een kindermisbruiker wordt opgepakt weten we dat zelfs hier in nederland dus we nemen het wel degelijk erg serieus en tillen er zwaar aan.
Nou is het waarschijnlijk wel waar dat pedofilie bijna nooit vookomt in marrokaanse kringen maar wat wil je daar nou mee zeggen?
Maak er niet een troef van, een vrijspraak van alle andere criminaliteiten want het is en blijft allemaal tegen de wet.
Of het nou een beroving is of intimidatie, geweld, afpersing, overlast, drugshandel of (helaas dus ook) pedofilie.

----------


## Don Vito

Spraken ze hier in Nederland alleen de betreffende personen aan was het perfect.....
Mara wij worden met zijn alleen aangesproken op het gedrag van een paar rotte appels. Ik ga ook geen verhaal halen bij mijn buurman, omdat zijn landgenoten kinderen verkrachten...das wat ik bedoel,.....

----------


## Legionnaire

@ Don Vito

Net alsof kinderporno, incest, bestialiteit en ander zulks ongein niet in elk deel van de wereld en onder elke laag van de bevolking voorkomt.
Het feit dat het in sommige kringen meer taboe is en stil gehouden wordt wil niet zeggen dat het niet gebeurd. Toevallig laatst nog een artikel gelezen met verhalen van "allochtone" vrouwen die dit overkomen is. Het komt voor, punt.

Je hebt wel vaker van dit soort opmerkingen geplaatst en ik hoop dat je in deze je oogkleppen eens afdoet.

----------


## MaBuRaHu

Kun jij mij dan even uitleggen wat jij precies verstaat onder de Jihad? 
Voor zover ik weet is het niets anders dan een andere manier van zeggen wij willen een oorlog tegen de blanke mensen die slecht zijn. Aangezien in de optiek van de mensen die de Jihad starten iedere blanke slecht is, verschillen de mensen die de Jihad verheerlijken niet zo heel veel van ****** het enige verschil is dat hij iedereen die niet blank was haatte (corrigeer me als ik het verkeerd heb hoor dat zou kunnen ik verdiep me meestal niet zo in dit soort onderwerpen)
Wilde ik het nog even over die inburgeringscursus hebben. Ik heb toevallig via een vriend een voorbeeld van het lesbpakket van de inburgeringscursus gezien, en ik moet zeggen dat het nergens op slaat. Volgens mij is de gedachte achter dat ding eerder mensen buitehouden dan hen goed Nederlands leren.

Memento, homo, quia pulvis es et in pulverem revertis:
Bedenkt, mens, dat gij stof zijt en tot stof zult wederkeren

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door Legionnaire_ 
> *@ Don Vito
> 
> Net alsof kinderporno, incest, bestialiteit en ander zulks ongein niet in elk deel van de wereld en onder elke laag van de bevolking voorkomt.
> Het feit dat het in sommige kringen meer taboe is en stil gehouden wordt wil niet zeggen dat het niet gebeurd. Toevallig laatst nog een artikel gelezen met verhalen van "allochtone" vrouwen die dit overkomen is. Het komt voor, punt.
> 
> Je hebt wel vaker van dit soort opmerkingen geplaatst en ik hoop dat je in deze je oogkleppen eens afdoet.*


Inbraak en Tasjesroof gebeurt ook over de hele wereld. Maar als ik lees dat er iemand wordt opgepakt voor kinderporno, dan zijn het haast allemaal hollanders. Als het Marokkanen waren geweest, dan stond het heus wel met grote koppen in de Telegraaf.
Voor zover ik dus weet gebeuren deze dingen het meest bij de hollanders.

Ik las laatst over een 16 jarige Nederlander die een Oma had verkracht.
geen publiek debat niks.
Maar Murat knalt iemand neer en gelijk roept iedereen dat de integratie is mislukt.

----------


## Legionnaire

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Inbraak en Tasjesroof gebeurt ook over de hele wereld. Maar als ik lees dat er iemand wordt opgepakt voor kinderporno, dan zijn het haast allemaal hollanders. Als het Marokkanen waren geweest, dan stond het heus wel met grote koppen in de Telegraaf.
> Voor zover ik dus weet gebeuren deze dingen het meest bij de hollanders.
> 
> Ik las laatst over een 16 jarige Nederlander die een Oma had verkracht.
> geen publiek debat niks.
> Maar Murat knalt iemand neer en gelijk roept iedereen dat de integratie is mislukt.*


Het feit dat er geen juiste gegevens over te publiceren zijn wil niet zeggen dat de ene bevolkingsgroep ergens meer mee bezig is dan de ander. Het is niet alsof het NIPO daar een enquete over kan houden die ook nog betrouwbaar is. Als ik lees over (groeps)verkrachting is het vaak iemand met een niet-van-origine-Nederlandsche achtergrond. Natuurlijk onzin om daaruit te concluderen dat dat dus veel minder voorkomt onder mensen wel-van-Nederlansche origine.

Maar nog een voor je, geen grote koppen in de Telegraaf maar net zo hard gebeurd. Misschien zijn er hier mensen die de daders kennen?

Van het marokko.nl forum:

http://forums.marokko.nl/showthread....=&pagenumber=1

----------


## tanzawia84

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Don Vito. Dit omdat ik inderdaad vind dat zodra een buitenlander (vooral een marokkaantje of een turk) iets doet worden ze gelijk een groot spektakel (schrijf je dat zooooo???) binnen de media, wat ik ook heb gemerkt is dat de laatste tijd ook onze marokkaanse mannen met baarden  :baard:  ook worden aangekeken.. vinden jullie niet??? en dat slaat ook nergens op

----------


## Legionnaire

> wat ik ook heb gemerkt is dat de laatste tijd ook onze marokkaanse mannen met baarden ook worden aangekeken.. vinden jullie niet??? en dat slaat ook nergens op


Ik neem aan dat dat een persoonlijke observatie is. Ik ben iig nog nooit ergens een negatief bericht tegengekomen over het dragen van baarden door bepaalde bevolkingsgroepen.

Maar ja, zo kun je jezelf natuurlijk van alles aanpraten. Als je maar hard genoeg denkt dat een ander iets negatiefs over je denkt ga je het vanzelf geloven.

----------


## chebamaroc

Islamitische organisatie moeten een voorbeeld nemen aan het CIDI, de joodse club die haar zaakje keurig op orde heeft. Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuw thuisland. 


Nou Ali ik ben het helemaal met je eens jongen. Ik vroeg me namelijk ook af hoe het komt dat wij moslims niet als de joden een soort antidiscriminatie organisatie hebben ( ben effe vergeten hoe de joodse organisatie ook al weer heet, of is het toch CIDI zoals ali al had gemeld?). Al die negativiteit, en de discriminatie jegens de moslims is ook drastisch toegenomen.

Kijk nou naar de discussie die gaande is of de hoofddoeken. Onze goede grote vriend Chirac  :terrorist:  heeft op een dag toen hij zich verveelde bedacht dat hij maar es effe wat aan de barslechte situatie van de gehoofdoekte onderdrukte moslimvrouwen moet doen. En om ze3ma niet discriminerend over te komen, maar meteen andere geloofstekens erbij te betrekken in een verbod op het dragen van een keppel, kruis en een HOOFDDOEK,. Jahjah, er moet duidelijk een onderscheid komen tussen kerk/moskee/tempel/synagoge en staat. 

Yeh right denk ik dan. Het is toch al tientallen jaren goed gegaan en en de dames die deze hoofddoeken dragen lopen niet te hele dag hun geloof te ,jah hoe zeg je dat, te verkondigen.

Dus mensen, GEACHTE MOSLIMS,  :zweep:  WORD WAKKER, EN LAAT ES DUIDELIJK JE STEM HOREN.

YALLA  :duim:

----------


## Don Vito

DSe telegraaf publiceert het omdat het toevallig op Marokkanen lijken, als het een Nederlander was wed er niks gezegd. Die keer was er een incest verhaal van een Marokkaans meisje, ineens kwam het in twee vandaag en Netwerk. Maar als het bij Nederlanders gebeurt dan gebeurt er niks. geen brede koppen niks!!!!! dat is facisme gesteunt door de ballelikkers van een Balkenende en die nazi van een Zalm!!!!

----------


## procyon

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> dat is facisme gesteunt door de ballelikkers van een Balkenende en die nazi van een Zalm!!!!


Kijk, ik vind dat de moderators je hiervoor al een ban moeten geven, maar ach hier op maroc.nl mag alles.  :Smilie:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door procyon_ 
> *Kijk, ik vind dat de moderators je hiervoor al een ban moeten geven, maar ach hier op maroc.nl mag alles. *


Als de Telegraaf alles mag, waarom wij dan niet?

----------


## 49Cents

> In nederland krijgt de Isalm het steeds zwaarder te verduren.
> Als er straks weer verkiezingen zijn, moet je eens opletten hoeveel mensen rechts gaan stemmen. De jeugd van nu is al 79 % rechts.
> Deze jeugd gaat straks stemmen.



Maar let op, hij heeft wl gelijk! Want ook ik wordt gek van de groep marrokanen die er voor zorgt dat ik niet meer veilig kan stappen in Veenendaal. Dus als er straks een extreem rechtse partij komt dan zou ik daar best wel eens op kunnen gaan stemmen. Terwijl ik dit eigenlijk niet wil, maar als het de enige mogelijk is dan doe ik het, want de gulden middenweg is op 6 mei 2002 doodgeschoten...

----------


## Don Vito

Dan ben je gewoon een ordinaire racist, zonder er om heen te draaien.

----------


## julliewij

tssssss....

wanneer beginnen wij elkaar, Marokkanen, Nederlanders, Turken, whatsoever, nu eens als mensen te zien.... We zijn allemaal mensen, van hetzelfde ras (genetisch bewezen), en ja, we stammen uiteindelijk allemaal uit Afrika. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je belijdt, of belijden wil. Laat gewoon iedereen in zijn waarde en wie heeft de jihad bedacht anyway.

Mensen over het algemeen (en niet alleen moslims) moeten er eens drastisch over na gaan denken wat nu eigenlijk het probleem is.
Is het het geloof, politiek, criminaliteit. Ieder gevolg heeft zijn oorzaak.
De islam, het christendom, jodendom, hindoesme, etc. allemaal stuk voor stuk godsdiensten die duizend(en) jaren geleden zijn bedacht door al onze voorvaderen omdat ze verklaringen wilden hebben. Zij wisten toen niet wat wij nu weten. Wij als MENSEN zijn gevolueerd, maar af en toe lijkt het alsof niet iedereen dat is. 

Niemand zal kunnen zeggen dat een bepaalde godsdienst DE godsdienst is, je kunt het niet bewijzen, je kunt het niet weten, het is maar in welk nest je geboren ben en hoe je wordt opgevoedt.

Alle mensen zijn gelijk, maar volgenden sommigen (en ook hier wil ik weer niemand terecht wijzen) zijn sommigen iets meer gelijk dan anderen, get the point?

Dus wanneer we allemaal nadenken, wat voor sommigen toch een groot probleem blijkt te zijn, elkaar niet meer in hokjes duwen etc, komt alles goed en kunnen we vredig naast en met elkaar leven (is dat uiteindelijk niet de bedoeling van een godsdiendt? Vrede?)

Dus, gebruik je hersens, doe iets nuttigs voor jezelf, familie, en maatschappij en stop met denken in de jullie - wij geest. Waarom moeilijk doen, als het gemakkelijk kan???

----------


## Waterval

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *tssssss....
> 
> wanneer beginnen wij elkaar, Marokkanen, Nederlanders, Turken, whatsoever, nu eens als mensen te zien.... We zijn allemaal mensen, van hetzelfde ras (genetisch bewezen), en ja, we stammen uiteindelijk allemaal uit Afrika. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je belijdt, of belijden wil. Laat gewoon iedereen in zijn waarde en wie heeft de jihad bedacht anyway.
> 
> Mensen over het algemeen (en niet alleen moslims) moeten er eens drastisch over na gaan denken wat nu eigenlijk het probleem is.
> Is het het geloof, politiek, criminaliteit. Ieder gevolg heeft zijn oorzaak.
> De islam, het christendom, jodendom, hindoesme, etc. allemaal stuk voor stuk godsdiensten die duizend(en) jaren geleden zijn bedacht door al onze voorvaderen omdat ze verklaringen wilden hebben. Zij wisten toen niet wat wij nu weten. Wij als MENSEN zijn gevolueerd, maar af en toe lijkt het alsof niet iedereen dat is. 
> 
> ...



 :duim: 


_ps. Welkom bij maroc.nl, let niet op de rommel. Koelkast staat daar en glazen liggen naast de kopjes._

----------


## Botu

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *tssssss....
> 
> wanneer beginnen wij elkaar, Marokkanen, Nederlanders, Turken, whatsoever, nu eens als mensen te zien.... We zijn allemaal mensen, van hetzelfde ras (genetisch bewezen), en ja, we stammen uiteindelijk allemaal uit Afrika. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je belijdt, of belijden wil. Laat gewoon iedereen in zijn waarde en wie heeft de jihad bedacht anyway.
> 
> Mensen over het algemeen (en niet alleen moslims) moeten er eens drastisch over na gaan denken wat nu eigenlijk het probleem is.
> Is het het geloof, politiek, criminaliteit. Ieder gevolg heeft zijn oorzaak.
> De islam, het christendom, jodendom, hindoesme, etc. allemaal stuk voor stuk godsdiensten die duizend(en) jaren geleden zijn bedacht door al onze voorvaderen omdat ze verklaringen wilden hebben. Zij wisten toen niet wat wij nu weten. Wij als MENSEN zijn gevolueerd, maar af en toe lijkt het alsof niet iedereen dat is. 
> 
> ...


  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:  :duim:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> *tssssss....
> 
> wanneer beginnen wij elkaar, Marokkanen, Nederlanders, Turken, whatsoever, nu eens als mensen te zien.... We zijn allemaal mensen, van hetzelfde ras (genetisch bewezen), en ja, we stammen uiteindelijk allemaal uit Afrika. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je belijdt, of belijden wil. Laat gewoon iedereen in zijn waarde en wie heeft de jihad bedacht anyway.
> 
> Mensen over het algemeen (en niet alleen moslims) moeten er eens drastisch over na gaan denken wat nu eigenlijk het probleem is.
> Is het het geloof, politiek, criminaliteit. Ieder gevolg heeft zijn oorzaak.
> De islam, het christendom, jodendom, hindoesme, etc. allemaal stuk voor stuk godsdiensten die duizend(en) jaren geleden zijn bedacht door al onze voorvaderen omdat ze verklaringen wilden hebben. Zij wisten toen niet wat wij nu weten. Wij als MENSEN zijn gevolueerd, maar af en toe lijkt het alsof niet iedereen dat is. 
> 
> ...


Te veel illusies, zal nooit ver komen....

----------


## hooff

Denk ook eens over deze inzending na:

Coxistentie
De plannen voor integratie van allochtonen zijn natuurlijk gedoemd te mislukken. De groepen zijn onderhand gewoonweg te groot. Culturen laten zich dan niet meer vermengen. Mijn grootmoeder vertelde me vroeger dat de meeste Amsterdammers diep in hun hart blij waren dat de Duitsers de joden (140.000) meenamen. Een oude en terechte joodse klacht. Niet dat men hen de kampen toewenste, maar, zo oordeelde men het werden er te veel. Dat bleef maar keppels (lees: hoofddoekjes) dragen en naar de synagoge (lees: de moskee) hollen. Dat men later is geschrokken over de kampen en het lot van de joden doet aan de aanvankelijke geest niets af. Als de groep allochtonen groot genoeg is om een wereld op zich te vormen, wordt dit door autochtonen als een vorm van bezetting ervaren. Zo zit de mens in elkaar. Vreedzame coxistentie is daarom het hoogst haalbare.

Amsterdam, T. de Vree

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door chebamaroc_ 
> *Kijk nou naar de discussie die gaande is of de hoofddoeken. Onze goede grote vriend Chirac  heeft op een dag toen hij zich verveelde bedacht dat hij maar es effe wat aan de barslechte situatie van de gehoofdoekte onderdrukte moslimvrouwen moet doen. En om ze3ma niet discriminerend over te komen, maar meteen andere geloofstekens erbij te betrekken in een verbod op het dragen van een keppel, kruis en een HOOFDDOEK,. Jahjah, er moet duidelijk een onderscheid komen tussen kerk/moskee/tempel/synagoge en staat. 
> 
> YALLA *


In Frankrijk wonen 5? miljoen moslims en er protesteren een handjevol Franse moslims tegen het verbod op provocerende religieuze uitingen op OPENBARE SCHOLEN. Dat wekt bij mij toch het idee dat de meeste Franse moslims verstandige en capabele mensen zijn. Net als in NL, btw.  :blij:

----------


## E.M.R.

_Er zijn veel reacties in dit onderwerp waar ik op zou willen reageren, maar daar heb ik geen tijd voor, dus gaan we meteen maar on-topic..._

De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims 

Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 

_Ik snap niet waar deze machteloosheid en ergernis uit voorkomt. Op het moment dat je 2e of 3e generatie "allochtoon" bent, bezit je volgens mij over een Nederlandse nationaliteit, ben je "Nederlander" en dus "Autochtoon". Op het moment dat jouw roots in het buitenland liggen, maar jij doet je best om de Nederlandse taal te beheersen, pleegt geen misdaden en oefent je geloof uit op een manier waar anderen geen last van hebben, durf ik te stellen dat je geintegreerd bent. Dus zwart, bruin, wit of geel, de term allochtoon lijkt me niet meer van toepassing op de persoon in kwestie. Sterker nog, ik mag aannemen dat deze "Nederlander" zich ook ergerd aan allochtonen die het boekje te buiten gaan._

Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 

_Verontschuldig ik me tegenover deze Marokkaan, wanneer een "Ras-echte Hollander" zich vergijpt aan een minderjarig meisje? Nee, ik ben niet verantwoordelijk voor zijn daden. En idd, het lijkt me gepast om je als goedwillende Marokkaan te distantiren van wat die snotneuzen uithalen. Tenminste, bij mij betekend distanciren nog altijd "afstand doen van", je verafschuwd wat deze snotneuzen hebben uitgehaald. Op het moment dat je de daden van die snotneuzen niet verafschuwd, ben je zelf niet beter dan die snotneuzen._

We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.

_Wie zijn waar niet in geslaagd? De persoon die zich (ongewest) gast in Nederland voelt, beschouwd zichzelf dus als allochtoon. Over die kwestie heb ik het aan het begin van het artikel al gehad. Het woord komt me onderhand de keel uit, maar dit komt simpelweg nee op integratie. Integratie is een verantwoordelijkheid van de persoon zelf. Integratie is je conformeren (aanpassen), aan de "omgangs-standaard" van onze moderne maatschappij. Nederlands kunnen spreken is daarvoor denk ik wel een vereiste. Wat het verder betreft qua aanpassingen: bepaalde dingen doe je nou eenmaal niet hier in Nederland en andere dingen juist wel, de rest mag je zelf weten. Maar natuurlijk ben ik ook de eerste om toe te geven dat er genoeg Nederlanders rondlopen die zelf moeite hebben met de standaard ("De Waarden en Normen", ja dat zinnetje spuug ik ook op) waar politiek Den Haag de laatste tijd zoveel waarde aan hecht._

Wanneer komt Nederland tot het besef dat er geen weg meer terug is en dat we overgeleverd zijn aan de zogeheten compromissencultuur. Weg dus met de oeroude Nederlandse gedachte dat dit een christelijk-joodse samenleving zou zijn. Een multiculturele samenleving kan naar mijn idee alleen slagen als we ons flexibel opstellen en elkaar in eerste instantie vanuit de menselijke waarden benaderen. Denken in hokjes heeft nooit iets goeds opgeleverd en het zou ons ook fataal kunnen zijn. Wat mij betreft zou er een nieuw geluid moeten klinken van de nieuwe Nederlanders die zich niet langer in een hoekje laten drukken. Zij moeten Nederland gaan claimen en zich niet langer als die buitenlander voelen en gedragen. Nederland is niet meer het domein van de witte man op houten klompjes. 

_Ehm nee, niet bepaald, tegenwoordig meer het domein van de Harry Potter achtige types (grapje tussendoor moet kunnen) 

Van n kant ben ik het hier mee eens, ik vind het alleen erg drastisch geformuleerd. (Volgens mij was er in deze discussie al iemand die deze discussie als propaganda beschouwde... ik reageer met een voorzichtig "mee eens") 
Mensen met hun roots in het buitenland, maar die ik onder de eerder genoemde criterea als Nederlander beschouw, moeten zichzelf ook idd zo gaan zien, zich laten horen maar vooral meedenken._

Het roer moet omgegooid worden en de oude vastgeroeste beroepsallochtonen moeten het wat mij betreft als eerste ontgelden. Zij zijn mede schuldig aan de politiek correcte houding en de schijntolerantie van de afgelopen jaren. Zij hadden er beter aan gedaan om het debat zelf aan te zwengelen. In plaats daarvan heeft men zich almaar afhankelijk opgesteld, zich de mond laten snoeren door de vele subsidies en gewacht tot er met hen afgerekend werd. Veel organisaties die zich opwerpen als zijnde de vertegenwoordigers van Allochtonen hebben vrijwel geen achterban; gekker kan het toch niet klinken, dacht ik. Want zeg nou eens eerlijk, wanneer horen we een organisatie vanuit zichzelf iets roepen? Meestal is het reactief en is hun geluid van weinig betekenis. Nee, organisaties van Turken en zeker die van de Marokkaanse Nederlanders zijn op sterven na dood en hebben hun tijd wel gehad. Allochtonen, in het bijzonder de moslims in dit land, hebben weinig inbreng in het openbare debat en van een sterke lobby is geen sprake. Ze hebben zich laten intimideren door de autoritaire houding van de meerderheid en houden het vaak voor gezien. 

_Geen betweterij hier. Volkomen mee eens_

Islamitische organisatie moeten een voorbeeld nemen aan het CIDI, de joodse club die haar zaakje keurig op orde heeft. Moslims moeten stoppen met het zich aanmeten van een slachtofferrol en actief nadenken over hun positie in hun nieuw thuisland. Natuurlijk leven we in een verrechtst land, maar daar zie ik juist een uitdaging in. Moslims doen zichzelf ernstig tekort wanneer ze weinig gebruik maken van de democratische beginselen van ons land en zullen op lange termijn een hoge prijs betalen voor hun passieve en nonchalante houding. Neem nou de discussie over het islamitische onderwijs, waar waren de moslimscholen toen ze dagen achtereen door een stel anti-islam parlementsleden werden afgemaakt? Waar zijn de tegengeluiden van al die moslims die zich de vertegenwoordigers noemen n de imams die preken dat we trots op ons zelf zouden moeten zijn en niet alles van het Westen moeten slikken? Neen, moslims lopen in de pas als het ze allemaal te moeilijk wordt en zijn nog lang niet opgewassen tegen de geraffineerde westerse manier van doen. Als dit zo doorgaat, vrees ik dat er een nog schevere verhouding zal ontstaan waarbij de moslim voorlopig het stiefkindje van deze samenleving blijft.

_Inderdaad, er moet goede vertegenwoordiging noemen en op het moment dat je onterecht wordt afgemaakt zul je je daar tegen moeten verweren (waar is die trots nou, waarvan altijd sprake is bij die "allochtone snotneuzen"?).

Maar, Nederland verrechtst? Misschien een uitschieter bij het corrigeren van de "verlinksing", maar toch zie ik Nederland nog altijd als een van de meest linkse landen van de wereld. Ik ken nogal wat arabische landen waar het er wat minder mild aan toegaat. Afgezien daarvan maakt Balkenende II er nu zo'n potje van dat er binnenkort een hoop mensen 180 graden zullen draaien en weer richting links zullen lopen. 

Helaas zijn er dan nog de ontspoorde jongeren die een leraar omleggen, maar met een beetje geluk wordt die ontwikkeling gecompenseerd door een blanke die volkomen in de war is, want die lopen er ook genoeg rond._

De enige manier om hier onderuit te komen is meedoen met het spel en je laten zien op de momenten dat je gezien moet worden. De moslims in Nederland moeten de jihad uit de oude stoffige kast halen en in een nieuw jasje hijsen. De jihad van dit moment is die tegen het eigen ego (nafs). Maar de andere kant is dat Nederland klaargestoomd moet worden voor de zelfbewuste moslim die zich niet langer de les laat voorlezen. De Nederlandse bewindsvoerders moeten hun gesprekspartners bedanken en goed kijken naar de werkelijkheid zoals die is. Weg met vertegenwoordigers die aardig gevonden willen worden en alleen komen opdraven op recepties en verder weinig bodem hebben. Vervang de oude batterij ambtenaren op de verschillende departementen en overleg met mensen op persoonlijke titel. Deze mensen hebben minstens zoveel kennis en genieten vaak meer respect vanuit de diverse hoeken. Allen door een dergelijke radicale ommezwaai kunnen we nog een eind maken aan dit achterlijke debat en hoeven we niet langer achter de feiten aan te hollen.

_Nog altijd ben ik het eens met de kwestie van de vertegenwoordiging en helemaal zoals het hier geschetst wordt, alleen waar moet Nederland voor worden klaargestoomd? Voor "Nederlanders" die hun mening uiten? Waren we daar niet al mee bezig, of gaat het nu puur om de kwestie dat het Islamitische Nederlanders betreft? Dat mag toch niet uitmaken? 

Nederland is een democratie: Iedereen mag zijn of haar meningen en/of ideen verkondigen en als genoeg mensen het met die mening of dat idee eens zijn, dan moet dat maar gewoon zo'n "standaard" worden die we in onze maatschappij volgen._ 

Ali Eddaoudi

_Ali Eddaoudi, kort samengevat: "Allochtoon Nederland" moet het zelfrespect zien te verwerven voor de dingen waar ze trots op mogen zijn. Absoluut niet meer zelfrespect (anders krijg je egocentriek), maar zeer zeker niet minder.

"Allochtoon Nederland" moet zich voelen naar wat ze zijn, en wat mij betreft zijn het "Nederlanders" daar moeten ze zich dan ook naar gedragen (maar dat lijkt me onlosmakelijk verbonden). Dat betekent niet, "je gedragen zoals iedereen" maar je normen en waarden vergelijken met de onze, ze zoveel mogelijk overnemen en wanneer ze botsten, rationeel kijken welke achterhaald zijn.
En als je zover bent, dan moet je je laten horen en zeggen wat je vindt en het lijkt me gunstig dat er daarvoor een serieuze vertegenwoordiging wordt gevormd._

----------


## albert c.

Goed dat je die brief van Ali E. nog eens helemaal citeert. Leuk allemaal, hoor. Maar Ali ontstijgt niet het niveau van de belangenbehartiger. De hand in eigen boezem steken is er niet bij. Gewoon kinderachtig: "Die Hollander heeft het gedaan, meester."

Ik vond het volgende fragment van Ali aanstellerig. Ik moest er gewoon om lachen. Uitlachen, wel te verstaan:

"Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden."  :traan1:  

Achgot. Bedwelmd nog wel. Als Ali nou eens het wij-en-zij-niveau ontsteeg, dan was hij een stap verder.

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *DSe telegraaf publiceert het omdat het toevallig op Marokkanen lijken, als het een Nederlander was wed er niks gezegd. Die keer was er een incest verhaal van een Marokkaans meisje, ineens kwam het in twee vandaag en Netwerk. Maar als het bij Nederlanders gebeurt dan gebeurt er niks. geen brede koppen niks!!!!! dat is facisme gesteunt door de ballelikkers van een Balkenende en die nazi van een Zalm!!!!*


Hopelijk bezit jij geen vuurwapen........  :huil:

----------


## Don Vito

Pure bulls hit!!!!!! Puur rechts VVD/CDA denken.
Wat eerst moet stoppen hier in Nederland is het demoniseren van Marokkanen en Moslims. Er wordt een hele kam getrokken over de maatschappij en met een soort stempel gestempelt. Ik hoef mij niet te verantwoorden over wat een paar kut Marokkanen doen in Amsterdam Oost of Rotterdam Noord. Ik wil daar niet meer voor worden aangekeken. Ik wil niet meer gezien worden als een Marokaan die niet voldoende geintegreerd is. Dat ben ik wel en dat zijn de meeste Marokkanen. Wanneer wordt er daar eens aandacht aan besteed? Waneer houd die racist van een Balkenende eens op met het neerhalen van het Moraal van onze jongeren? Door telkens te sturen op een debat over ons om ons in slechte dag licht te zetten?

En dan krijgen wij de schuld...

Toen mijn Vader naar Nederland kwam , keek niemand naar hem om, hij werkte zich suf en die hollanders waren blij dat zij het werk hoefde te doen. Hij heeft zich letterlijk en figuurlijk kapot gewerkt voor de Nederlandse maatschappij en wat krijgt ie nu? Gezeik omdat ie geen Nederlands kan, heeft ie er tijd voor gehad om het te leren? 
Dan is het logisch dat wij ons afzetten tegen de maatschappij die geen dank kan tonen aan onze ouders die ook mee hebben geholpen aan de wederopbouw. 
tuurlijk begrijp ik die Marokkanen die hun rug toe keren naar de Nederlandse maatschappij, wat zou jij doen?

----------


## 49Cents

> Misschien moet jij, Don, je even niet teveel opwinden. Dit is gn rechts denken. Alles standpunten waar jij het niet mee eens bent vallen volgens mij spontaan onder het "rechts denken". Maar volgens mij zou jij best wel eens het type Moslim kunnen zijn, dat het zo moeilijk maakt voor de rest.
> 
> Je vindt dat je het zelf z goed doet, maar de Nederlanders doen het helemaal verkeerd. Als jij het zo goed zou doen, dan hoor jij bij de Nederlanders. Of laat jij je ook nog steeds in het hokje "allochtoon" drukken en kom je niet uit voor de persoon die je bent? Of erger nog, ben je die persoon gewoon nog niet en heb je gewoon een grote b**?



Maar zo is het wl!!  :duim:

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *
> Toen mijn Vader naar Nederland kwam , keek niemand naar hem om, hij werkte zich suf en die hollanders waren blij dat zij het werk hoefde te doen. Hij heeft zich letterlijk en figuurlijk kapot gewerkt voor de Nederlandse maatschappij en wat krijgt ie nu? Gezeik omdat ie geen Nederlands kan, heeft ie er tijd voor gehad om het te leren?*


Mijn vader heeft zijn hele leven van 'smorgens 5.00 tot 'savonds 10.00 gewerkt. Mijn moeder trouwens ook. En daar keek ook niemand naar om. Inmiddels kunnen die de pvda en andere slinkse multikulmongolen wel schieten. Net als veel Marokkanen die ik ken: Wij werken ons kapot en allerlei vreemdelingen worden hier met open armen ontvangen en krijgen alles wat ze willen, totaal getikt die Hollanders.

----------


## julliewij

the past is the past, nothing you can do about it now. Don't blame the Dutch, learn from it for the future.

Kortom: je kunt nu niet meer goed maken wat mensen vroeger jouw ouders hebben "aangedaan". Als je steeds zo in het verleden blijft hangen en niet verder gaat, dan ga jij nog een heeeeeeel moeilijk leven krijgen

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door E.M.R._ 
> *Misschien moet jij, Don, je even niet teveel opwinden. Dit is gn rechts denken. Alles standpunten waar jij het niet mee eens bent vallen volgens mij spontaan onder het "rechts denken". Maar volgens mij zou jij best wel eens het type Moslim kunnen zijn, dat het zo moeilijk maakt voor de rest.
> 
> Je vindt dat je het zelf z goed doet, maar de Nederlanders doen het helemaal verkeerd. Als jij het zo goed zou doen, dan hoor jij bij de Nederlanders. Of laat jij je ook nog steeds in het hokje "allochtoon" drukken en kom je niet uit voor de persoon die je bent? Of erger nog, ben je die persoon gewoon nog niet en heb je gewoon een grote b**? 
> *


Waarom zou ik nou het type personmoeten zijn di ehet moeilijk maakt voor de rest?
En waarom hoor ik pas bij de Nederlanders als ik het goed doe?
et feit dat ik zo bezig ben met mijn afkomst is te =vens de schuld van de maatschappij, zij zijn de gene die mij er telkens mee confronteren.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *et feit dat ik zo bezig ben met mijn afkomst is te =vens de schuld van de maatschappij, zij zijn de gene die mij er telkens mee confronteren.*


De maatschappij dat ben jij. Het is blijkbaar gemakkelijker om negatieve signalen op te pikken uit DE maatschappij dan positieve. De maatschappij zit hartstikke fout. Nou dan zit jij tocht hartstikke goed. Hoef je niks meer te doen op je 19de. Ga maar lekker op je lauweren rusten.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *De maatschappij dat ben jij. Het is blijkbaar gemakkelijker om negatieve signalen op te pikken uit DE maatschappij dan positieve. De maatschappij zit hartstikke fout. Nou dan zit jij tocht hartstikke goed. Hoef je niks meer te doen op je 19de. Ga maar lekker op je lauweren rusten.*


Denk je dat ik zo in elkaar zit?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Denk je dat ik zo in elkaar zit?*


Jij schrijft dat je vaak bezig bent met je afkomst (of herkomst) en dat komt door de maatschappij die je daarmee confronteert. Je kunt er ook voor zorgen dat de maatschappij jou daar niet mee concentreert door je op andere zaken te richten, meer positieve zaken. Nu lijkt het erop dat jij je dwars lt zitten.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Jij schrijft dat je vaak bezig bent met je afkomst (of herkomst) en dat komt door de maatschappij die je daarmee confronteert. Je kunt er ook voor zorgen dat de maatschappij jou daar niet mee concentreert door je op andere zaken te richten, meer positieve zaken. Nu lijkt het erop dat jij je dwars lt zitten.*


'concentreert' moet 'confronteert' zijn. Overigens doet icoontje Bob Marley vermoeden dat je vaak hasj rookt (eindeloos deinen op reggae) en daar kom je natuurlijk ook geen stap mee vooruit.

----------


## JohnT

Tja, de alochtone medemens als slachtoffer,

Sinds Attaturk (maar eigenlijk al lang daarvoor) beschouwen de Moslims zich als slachtoffer. Immers Attaturk zou het geloof hebben uitgeleverd aan het westen, [GLOW=blue]een strenge scheiding tussen staat en kerk[/GLOW] . 
Niks geen slachtoffers, de Arabieren hebben in het verleden hele volksstammen veroverd, land ingenomen, mensen uitgemoord en bekeerd net als de Katholieken en Christenen dat hebben gedaan. Door de eeuwen heen hebben mensen elkaar afgemaakt om macht te krijgen over anderen en telkens hebben de mensen het ook weer moeten afstaan om dat weer anderen sterker waren dan zij.

Welkom op de wereld!! 
Het is altijd zo gegaan en het zal ook altijd wel zo blijven gaan.
Dat geclaimd wordt dat de Islam het snelst groeiende geloof is komt alleen omdat die mensen in werelddelen leven waar grote armoede heerst en het fokken van kinderen de enige verzekering is voor een beetje toekomst. Het snel groeien komt niet doordat er zoveel mensen zich VRIJWILLIG bekeren tot de Islam.

Maar met gelovige mensen is per definitie niet te communiceren, zij geloven en hebben dus altijd gelijk. Ze willen, kunnen en gaan niet inzien dat de mens een individu is die per definitie onzeker is en dat niemand de wijsheid heeft over wat er later na ons leven gaat gebeuren. Ze staan dus niet open voor discussie en de ongelovige moet zich altijd schikken naar de gelovige (wie is er nou slachtoffer?) De verhalen die de moslims aan mij vertellen zijn een belediging voor mijn begrip en mijn kennis van het leven.

Maar ik gun ieder zijn vrijheid in denken en gevoel maar alsjeblieft speel geen hypocriete slachtoffer. Je bent hier destijds naar toe gehaald om te werken misschien niet zo fraai van die westerlingen. Maar je kreeg de kans een redelijk goed leven hebben je familie hier naar toe te halen en een hoop geld naar je vaderland sturen. Maar bij Arabieren is het nooit genoeg. Wij moeten ons aanpassen aan je geloof, ons overgeven aan Allah en daarmee ook slachtoffer zijn. 
Kom nou toch, respect in Nederland moet je verdienen ten opzichte van de medemensen die hier wonen. Dat is niets wat je al hebt en wat je kan worden afgenomen je moet hier eerst laten zien wat je kan en dat je anderen in hun waarde kan laten. Daarna zal je merken dat er deuren open gaan die nu misschien voor je gesloten blijven. Daarna zal je merken dat je geen slachtoffer bent maar een spil, een klein radartje in het leven op deze wereld zoals we dat allemaal zijn of je nou Marokkaan bent of Nederlander. Als je de kans niet krijgt of grijpt wanneer die zich aandient ligt het helemaal aan jezelf en NOOIT aan die ander.

John

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims Ali Eddaoudi*


Om een lang verhaal kort te houden: 
http://groups.google.nl/groups?dq=&s...40130.133.1.17

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Om een lang verhaal kort te houden: 
> http://groups.google.nl/groups?dq=&s...40130.133.1.17*


Dat lukt helaas niet helemaal goed, kijk bij: 
Vive la Libert & la Lacit: Weg met hoofddo...

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door rachi_ 
> *ik ben het zat dat de islam en de marokkaan altijd maar samen in verband worden gebracht de islam is een godsdienst en de marrokaan is een persoon uit een bepaald land met een bepaald cultuur en nou is het zo dat je in de meeste gevallen dan de islam als godsdienst hebt maar dat niet altijd het geval moet zijn en nee we zijn echt niet meer te gast in nederland waarom de wereld is door god geschapen en bestemd voor ieder levend wezen en de negatiefiteit over marokkaanse jongeren wordt sterk overdreven in sommigen gevallen niet dat het allemaal lieverdjes zijn maar ja waar in de wereld is het elke dag alleen maar goed en gebeurt er nooit wat NERGENS DUS 
> 
> (VOOR DE PERSOON DIE VINDT DAT WIJ TE GAST ZIJN)
> maar weet je ja als er weer iets is gedaan of gezegd dan zijn wij het allemaal die stink buitenlanders terug ermee naar eigen land dat wordt toch keihard geroepen en dat roep jij mee sorry hoor maar word lid van de LPF*


Je moet niet zo generaliseren en discrimineren. Nederlanders die negatief zijn over Marokkanen vormen een minderheid. Zoek eindelijk een keer de Nederlanders op die niet discrimineren. Kruip uit die eeuwige slachtofferrol. En hou een keer op met tegen alle Nederlanders aan te trappen.  :stomp:

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door rachi_ 
> *ik ben het zat dat de islam en de marokkaan altijd maar samen in verband worden gebracht 
> <..>
> de wereld is door god geschapen en bestemd voor ieder levend wezen*


  :Smilie:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door wimke_ 
> *.... Ik las laatst over groepsverkrachtingen en die zwembadproblemen en dan lijkt het een voornamelijk allochtoon verhaal te zijn...... --- zo wordt het verhaal wel tamelijk subjectief. 
> 
> De blijf-van-mijn lijfhuizen en de gevangenissen vertonen een oververtegenwoordiging aan allochtonen (ik heb geen cijfers maar die zijn er wel) / lijkt mij dat je dan niet de hollanders maar kunt uitmaken voor de de grootste misdadigers. Zoals de link richting WO-II (de nazis dan) elders wat mij betreft ook niet kan. 
> Natuurlijk kan kinderporno of verkrachting niet, dat stel ik niet ter discussie.
> 
> Verder begint de voortdurende klaagzang vanuit allochtone (mn Marokkaanse) hoek wat saai te worden. Zorg eerst eens dat binnenhuis de zaak wat op orde komt ipv altijd eerst naar ons klaarblijkelijk altijd foute witte NL-ers te wijzen. Zorg eerst eens dat er goede berichten komen die respect opleveren, dan kom de rest (inclusief relativering en een betere balans in de berichtgeving) vanzelf. 
> Respect is (buiten een oorlog) niet met bedreiging of wapens af te dwingen / dat moet je verdienen -- wat presteren dus. En niet met een potje voetbal met herdenkingskransen of een docent omleggen (dat werkt echt averechts als je acceptatie wilt bereiken). Er zijn talrijke allochtone groepen in NL waarmee het wel goed gaat -- over de meeste (ex) Aziaten bijvoorbeeld hoor je niets vervelends.*



Ik heb het over het verkrachtten van kinderen en oude vrouwen...
Het begraven van kinderen in je boerderij en dat soort gekke dingen, nooit over een Marokkaan zo een verhaal gehoord.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik heb het over het verkrachtten van kinderen en oude vrouwen...
> Het begraven van kinderen in je boerderij en dat soort gekke dingen, nooit over een Marokkaan zo een verhaal gehoord.*


Marokkanen vormen nog geen twee procent van de Nederlandse bevolking. Logisch dat de delicten onder de meerderheid wat meer variatie vertonen.

Die Marokkanen vertonen trouwens meer criminaliteit, in percentages, dan de meerderheid. Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je wilt beweren.

Ik ben het met Wimke eens: die verongelijktheid van Marokkanen heeft het niveau van schoolpleinruzies: 'Ik heb het niet gedaan, meester. Hij begon, meester.' En vergelijkbare kinderachtige uitspraken als 'Onze cultuur is beter, lekker puh.'

Waarom vestigen de 300.000 Marokkanen zich niet in een stad in Oost-Groningen? Zijn jullie van ons verlost en wij van jullie.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Marokkanen vormen nog geen twee procent van de Nederlandse bevolking. Logisch dat de delicten onder de meerderheid wat meer variatie vertonen.
> 
> Die Marokkanen vertonen trouwens meer criminaliteit, in percentages, dan de meerderheid. Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat je wilt beweren.
> 
> Ik ben het met Wimke eens: die verongelijktheid van Marokkanen heeft het niveau van schoolpleinruzies: 'Ik heb het niet gedaan, meester. Hij begon, meester.' En vergelijkbare kinderachtige uitspraken als 'Onze cultuur is beter, lekker puh.'
> 
> Waarom vestigen de 300.000 Marokkanen zich niet in een stad in Oost-Groningen? Zijn jullie van ons verlost en wij van jullie.*


Het is ook maar een minderheid van de Marokkanen doe problemen veroorzaakt.....Waarom worden wij er dan op aangekeken? Wat ik er mee wil zeggen is dat ik ook niet bij jou verhaal kom halen omdat een van je landgenoten niet van zijn handen van zijn dochter kan blijven.....

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Het is ook maar een minderheid van de Marokkanen doe problemen veroorzaakt.....Waarom worden wij er dan op aangekeken? Wat ik er mee wil zeggen is dat ik ook niet bij jou verhaal kom halen omdat een van je landgenoten niet van zijn handen van zijn dochter kan blijven.....*


Wie zijn 'wij' en door wie worden 'jullie' dan scheef gekeken? Je kunt ook spoken zien. Als je denkt dat iedereen tegen je is, dan heb je geen leven. Het is een minderheid van de Nederlanders die Marokkanen discrimineert. Concentreer je op de meerderheid. Dat geeft lucht.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Wie zijn 'wij' en door wie worden 'jullie' dan scheef gekeken? Je kunt ook spoken zien. Als je denkt dat iedereen tegen je is, dan heb je geen leven. Het is een minderheid van de Nederlanders die Marokkanen discrimineert. Concentreer je op de meerderheid. Dat geeft lucht.*




Zich concentreren op de minderheid is iets wat de media en de politiek moet doen, en niet allen over een kam scheren. Wat ik bedoel onde wij en jullie weet je donders goed. Hou je niet van de domme.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door janson_ 
> *Door de eeuwen heen zijn volkeren om wat voor reden dan ook geemigreerd naar andere landen.Tot ongeveer zeshonderd jaar na de dood van profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) hebben zijn volgelingen plicht getrouw de Islam verspreid onder andere volkeren in de vorm van Jihad." 
> 
> Allah voorziet in alle dingen en heeft oog voor alle gebeurtenissen, kan het niet zo zijn dat het Allah's intentie is om op een vreedzame manier de Islam ook in west Europa te verspreiden.
> 
> Moge Allah ons behoeden van het begaan van allerlei zondes en ons opnemen in zijn paradeis.*


Mag ik de islam ook vreedzaam afwijzen zonder door moslims afgewezen te worden? Of hebben we met een fascistisch geloof te maken?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Zich concentreren op de minderheid is iets wat de media en de politiek moet doen, en niet allen over een kam scheren. Wat ik bedoel onde wij en jullie weet je donders goed. Hou je niet van de domme.*


De media hebben nauwelijks aandacht voor het goede nieuws: goed nieuws is geen nieuws. De politiek moet wantoestanden aanpakken. Als het ergens goed gaat, dan heeft de politiek daar niets te zoeken. 

Dat 'over een kam scheren' vind ik ondertussen zo'n hopeloos clich. Verbeter de wereld en begin bij jezelf. Scheer alle Nederlanders niet over n kam. Huilebalk.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *De media hebben nauwelijks aandacht voor het goede nieuws: goed nieuws is geen nieuws. De politiek moet wantoestanden aanpakken. Als het ergens goed gaat, dan heeft de politiek daar niets te zoeken. 
> 
> Dat 'over een kam scheren' vind ik ondertussen zo'n hopeloos clich. Verbeter de wereld en begin bij jezelf. Scheer alle Nederlanders niet over n kam. Huilebalk.*


Hulebalk? Ik huil niet ik reageer op jou posts.
Dat over een kam scheren gebeurt en ik heb het recht om dat aan te kaarten en er kritiek op te hebben, ook al wordt het nog meer cliche dan de romannetjes bij de buurtsuper.

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door janson_ 
> *Door de eeuwen heen zijn volkeren om wat voor reden dan ook geemigreerd naar andere landen.Tot ongeveer zeshonderd jaar na de dood van profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) hebben zijn volgelingen plicht getrouw de Islam verspreid onder andere volkeren in de vorm van Jihad." 
> 
> Allah voorziet in alle dingen en heeft oog voor alle gebeurtenissen, kan het niet zo zijn dat het Allah's intentie is om op een vreedzame manier de Islam ook in west Europa te verspreiden.
> 
> Moge Allah ons behoeden van het begaan van allerlei zondes en ons opnemen in zijn paradeis.*


De god die moslims vereren en aanbidden komt op mij anders nogal destructief over. 
De andere goden kunnen het ook bont maken, maar in de tuintjes van hun aanbidders staan graan en bloemen er tenminste nog prachtig bij. 
_Nog steeds_ prachtig bij. Ooit stonden de tuintjes van moslims namelijk ook vol prachtige granen en bloemen. Het lijkt er echter op dat die god die weelde niet kon dragen en sindsdien enkel nog gifspuit en sloophamer weet te waarderen. Triest.... 
 :huil:

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Hulebalk? Ik huil niet ik reageer op jou posts.
> Dat over een kam scheren gebeurt en ik heb het recht om dat aan te kaarten en er kritiek op te hebben, ook al wordt het nog meer cliche dan de romannetjes bij de buurtsuper.*


Je moet eens kijken hoe vaak Nederlanders op maroc.nl over n kam geschoren worden. Waarom zeg je daar niks van? Dat heet van jouw kant selectieve verontwaardiging.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Je moet eens kijken hoe vaak Nederlanders op maroc.nl over n kam geschoren worden. Waarom zeg je daar niks van? Dat heet van jouw kant selectieve verontwaardiging.*


Dan doe je er wat tegen, dan doe je mee met die fora's om het tegendeel te bewijzen, als jij je genoodzaakt voelt om voor je landgenoten op te komen.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Dan doe je er wat tegen, dan doe je mee met die fora's om het tegendeel te bewijzen, als jij je genoodzaakt voelt om voor je landgenoten op te komen.*


Ik voel me niet aangesproken. In ieder geval heb ik geen behoefte om me te bewijzen als Nederlander dat ik deug. Elders op dit forum werd ik veroordeeld omdat ik voorouders had die slavendrijvers waren. Dat is gewoon niet zo. En wat doen al die verwijzingen naar slaven in de koran? De voorouders van de Arabische Marokkanen kunnen net zo goed slaven gehad hebben. Of zelf slaaf geweest zijn.

Ik vind het belachelijk dat Nederlanders zwart worden gemaakt. Ik denk alleen: wat ben je stom als Marokkaan om je zo tegen Nederlanders af te zetten. Bij Premtime waren weer Marokkaanse jongens aan het woord die homo's discrimineren. Als je dat doet op je werk, dan is dat een reden voor ontslag, want je overtreedt namelijk de grondwet. Wil je hier nou werken of niet? Je komt veel achterlijks tegen op maroc.nl.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ik voel me niet aangesproken. In ieder geval heb ik geen behoefte om me te bewijzen als Nederlander dat ik deug. Elders op dit forum werd ik veroordeeld omdat ik voorouders had die slavendrijvers waren. Dat is gewoon niet zo. En wat doen al die verwijzingen naar slaven in de koran? De voorouders van de Arabische Marokkanen kunnen net zo goed slaven gehad hebben. Of zelf slaaf geweest zijn.
> 
> Ik vind het belachelijk dat Nederlanders zwart worden gemaakt. Ik denk alleen: wat ben je stom als Marokkaan om je zo tegen Nederlanders af te zetten. Bij Premtime waren weer Marokkaanse jongens aan het woord die homo's discrimineren. Als je dat doet op je werk, dan is dat een reden voor ontslag, want je overtreedt namelijk de grondwet. Wil je hier nou werken of niet? Je komt veel achterlijks tegen op maroc.nl.*



De reden waarom zij zich afzetten is omdat zij mischien zich genaaid voelen door de maatschappij. De maatschappij die opgebouwd kon worden omdat onze ouders het vuile werk deden, waarvoor hollanders zich te goed voelden. En nu? De hele tijd gedemoniseerd in de media en door de politiek, verwacht je dan nog dat men een positief beeld heeft van Nederland?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *De reden waarom zij zich afzetten is omdat zij mischien zich genaaid voelen door de maatschappij. De maatschappij die opgebouwd kon worden omdat onze ouders het vuile werk deden, waarvoor hollanders zich te goed voelden. En nu? De hele tijd gedemoniseerd in de media en door de politiek, verwacht je dan nog dat men een positief beeld heeft van Nederland?*


Je bent een zielepiet. Veel sterkte toegewenst en van harte beterschap, zielig slachtoffer. Je bent een prooi van je eigen passieve slachtofferdenken. Bah, wat een kwijlebabbel ben jij.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Je bent een zielepiet. Veel sterkte toegewenst en van harte beterschap, zielig slachtoffer. Je bent een prooi van je eigen passieve slachtofferdenken. Bah, wat een kwijlebabbel ben jij.*


Je moet mensen niet gaan beoordelen om hun opvattingen, dit is wat ik denk en ik heb alle recht om dat te denken.
Voor de rest: zuig maar aan mijn dikke pik, als jij je niet volwassen gaat gedragen doe ik het ook niet.

----------


## faust

Ik volg deze discussie nu al enige tijd en het verbaasd mij dat er nog steeds over en weer met stront gesmeten wordt.
Wij verkrachten geen oude vrouwtjes en wij mishandelen geen oude van dagen en bij ons komt geen incest voor enz, enz.
Laat ik tegen jullie allen zeggen dat het voor de slachtoffers geen moer uitmaakt of ze oud jong marrokaans of nederlands zijn. Het blijft misdaad waar ze slachoffer van zijn. 
Verkrachting, incest, diefstal en moord komt in alle kulturen en religies voor.

Helaas wordt het geloof "welk geloof dan ook" vaak gebruikt om geweld en onderdrukking te rechtvaardigen. 

Ik wordt wel een beetje moe van de uitdrukking "we zijn door jullie hier heen gehaald om jullie troep op te ruimen". Nou niet door mij hoor en niet door een heleboel arbeiders die die troep al opruimde. nederlanders wilden het alleen niet doen voor een beetje geld. marokanen blijkbaar wel. Maar ga niet doen of marokkanen de martelaren van het ongeschoolde werk zijn.

Zie de metro van vandaag.. een artikel over draaideur criminelen. Er staat duidelijk dat de meeste veelplegers nederlanders zijn. Dat is dus blijkbaar zo. Ga ik toch ook niet moeilijk over doen. Of moet ik nu ook maar slachtoffer gaan spelen.

Verder vind ik het heel terecht dat er op een nederlandse school verlangd wordt van de leerlingen dat ze nederlands spreken. Het gaat per slot van rekening om een opleiding die mensen klaarstoomt voor een leven en cariere in nederland. Als ik in Marokko zou wonen en gebrekkig marrokaans zou spreken, kan ik het ook wel vergeten om een representative of hbo baan te krijgen.

En natuurlijk wordt er ook gediscrimineerd over en weer, voorbeelden genoeg.

Ik wil meteen mijn hart even luchten over geboorte beperking.
Er was enige jaren geleden een grote wereld vergadering in Caro over de bevolkings aanwas.
Er werd een pleidooi gtehouden voor geboorte beperking. Waarom?
Overbevolking lijdt tot honger, armoede en verloedering. Kijk naar krotten wijken in b.v. brazili, de Philipijnen enz.
De dogma's in de katholieke kerk en de Islam pleiten voor grotere gezinnen en beslist geen geboorte beperking. Mooi hoe het katholieke geloof en de Islam elkaar vonden.
Fijn bedankt, een van de redenen waarom ik niet zo blij ben met religie's.
De bijbel en de koran, de verhalen van de hindoes, het zijn allemaal sprookjes en staan ver van de realiteit.
O, sorry nu heb ik vast weer wat mensen beledigd of misschien discrimineer ik nu wel. Want het is best wel makkelijk om elke discussie in de kiem te smoren met de uitdrukking "je discrimineert facist".

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Je moet mensen niet gaan beoordelen om hun opvattingen, dit is wat ik denk en ik heb alle recht om dat te denken.
> Voor de rest: zuig maar aan mijn dikke pik, als jij je niet volwassen gaat gedragen doe ik het ook niet.*



Als je vader niet naar Nederland was gekomen, dan had hij geen geld gehad om te trouwen. Dan was jij niet geboren. Was je wel geboren, dan leefde je nu in Marokko. Dan had je een kistje met schoensmeer en was je schoenpoetser. Nu heb je een computer en nog steeds ben je aan het zeuren en zeiken. Ga een nummertje trekken.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Als je vader niet naar Nederland was gekomen, dan had hij geen geld gehad om te trouwen. Dan was jij niet geboren. Was je wel geboren, dan leefde je nu in Marokko. Dan had je een kistje met schoensmeer en was je schoenpoetser. Nu heb je een computer en nog steeds ben je aan het zeuren en zeiken. Ga een nummertje trekken.*


Als of hij het gratis heeft gekregen, voor niks.....
Iedereen moet krijgen wat ie verdient. En men verdiend het niet om gedemoniseerd te worde.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> *Ik volg deze discussie nu al enige tijd en het verbaasd mij dat er nog steeds over en weer met stront gesmeten wordt.
> Wij verkrachten geen oude vrouwtjes en wij mishandelen geen oude van dagen en bij ons komt geen incest voor enz, enz.
> Laat ik tegen jullie allen zeggen dat het voor de slachtoffers geen moer uitmaakt of ze oud jong marrokaans of nederlands zijn. Het blijft misdaad waar ze slachoffer van zijn. 
> Verkrachting, incest, diefstal en moord komt in alle kulturen en religies voor.
> 
> Helaas wordt het geloof "welk geloof dan ook" vaak gebruikt om geweld en onderdrukking te rechtvaardigen. 
> 
> Ik wordt wel een beetje moe van de uitdrukking "we zijn door jullie hier heen gehaald om jullie troep op te ruimen". Nou niet door mij hoor en niet door een heleboel arbeiders die die troep al opruimde. nederlanders wilden het alleen niet doen voor een beetje geld. marokanen blijkbaar wel. Maar ga niet doen of marokkanen de martelaren van het ongeschoolde werk zijn.
> ...


Het ziet er voor jou alemaal mooi en aardig uit. Maar wanneer wij beschuldigd worden van het bagataliseren van de problemen die hier zijn met de Marokkanen, doet de maatschappij dat met de houding die er her en der in Nederland is tegenover de Marokkanen. Het feit dat wij gediscrimineerd en gedemoniseerd worden in dit land wordt afgeschilderd als het kruipen in de slachtoffersrol om sommige daden goed te spreken.Maar dat is niet zo kijk maar in de politiek en in de media heo WIJ geprofileerd worden. Vooral na de komst van Pim, maar dat probleem is gelukkig al opgeruimd.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Als of hij het gratis heeft gekregen, voor niks.....
> Iedereen moet krijgen wat ie verdient. En men verdiend het niet om gedemoniseerd te worde.*


Ik heb de afgelopen week een Marokkaan van 61 genterviewd. Hij heeft bijna veertig jaar in Nederland gewerkt. Hij was productiemedewerker bij een dochteronderneming van Albert Heijn. Logisch dat hij ongeschoold werk deed, want hij had alleen maar lagere school. Hij moest vaak overwerken, maar dat werd natuurlijk extra betaald. Hij zegt dat hij altijd met plezier naar zijn werk ging.

Hij heeft Nederlandse les gekregen bij dat bedrijf. Hij zat in de ondernemingsraad. Nu zit hij in een ouderenadviesraad.

De Marokkaanse man ******t helemaal niet op de Nederlandse maatschappij. Zijn oudste dochter studeert nu rechten. De tweede dochter wil dokter worden. De man en zijn gezin hebben een enorme lift gekregen door hier in Nederland te werken en te wonen. In Marokko hadden zijn kinderen niet kunnen studeren.

Hij wil in een Nederlands bejaardentehuis wonen later, met een islamtische afdeling. Hij ******t niet en hoe komt het dan dat jij zo ******t? Volgens mij rook je teveel hasj en heb je paranoide waanideen.

----------


## Don Vito

Volgens mij ben jij de gene die met zijn naieve hoofd te vaak in eeen coffeeshop zit, want je kan nog eens uit de tekst halen wie ik beschuldig. Jij hebt mij nu geprofileerd als een persoon die de gehele nederlandse gemeenschap aansprakelik steld. Maar lees mijn posts, dan zie je namen terug komen als Ayaan,Zalm,Balkenende en de Telegraaf. De politiek en de media....Juist ja over hen heb ik het.
ik begrijp niet waar je op uit bent om telkens te zeggen dat ik Hasj rook.
En ook al rook ik Hasj? gaat het jouw wat aan? Ik bemoei mij toch ook niet met wat voor standje jij je partner bevredigt, door te zeggen dat je door het slecht neuken van je partner, je bullshit bent gaan typen?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Volgens mij ben jij de gene die met zijn naieve hoofd te vaak in eeen coffeeshop zit, want je kan nog eens uit de tekst halen wie ik beschuldig. Jij hebt mij nu geprofileerd als een persoon die de gehele nederlandse gemeenschap aansprakelik steld. Maar lees mijn posts, dan zie je namen terug komen als Ayaan,Zalm,Balkenende en de Telegraaf. De politiek en de media....Juist ja over hen heb ik het.
> ik begrijp niet waar je op uit bent om telkens te zeggen dat ik Hasj rook.
> En ook al rook ik Hasj? gaat het jouw wat aan? Ik bemoei mij toch ook niet met wat voor standje jij je partner bevredigt, door te zeggen dat je door het slecht neuken van je partner, je bullshit bent gaan typen?*


Waarom maak jij ze druk over Hirsi Ali, Zalm en Balkenende en De Telegraaf? Dat doen veel Nederlanders ook. Ben blij te vernemen dat je niet over alle Nederlanders zo negatief bent. Die indruk wekte je namelijk wel.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Waarom maak jij ze druk over Hirsi Ali, Zalm en Balkenende en De Telegraaf? Dat doen veel Nederlanders ook. Ben blij te vernemen dat je niet over alle Nederlanders zo negatief bent. Die indruk wekte je namelijk wel.*


Je moet beter lezen, zo wek je de verkeerde beelden over mensen  :Wink:

----------


## klomp

ik denk dat een jihad in nederland niet nodig zal zijn. ik doe nu een project met marokkaanse jongens en meisjes en ze zijn intelligent, dedicated, actief en erg ok. als we wat meer gaan samenwerken denk ik dat de energie die nu in haat en agressie gestoken wordt, gebruikt kan worden voor een goede toekomst voor nederland, voor iedereen.

----------


## klomp

> _Geplaatst door L.V._ 
> *Volgens mij wordt er geen echt jihad bedoelt. Volgens mij bedoelt Ali Eddaoudi niet dat respect met geweld moet worden afgedwongen maar dat allochtonen zich moeten verzamelen om samen op vredelievendewijze respect af te dwingen bij de autochtone Nederlanders. Dit wordt volgens mij op dit moment deels geprobeerd d.m.v. het net opgerichte Contactorgaan Moslim Organisaties (zo heet het toch?). Ik krijg echter de indruk dat dit geen groot succes zal worden. Ik vrees dat het vooral een kwestie van lang wachten is totdat de meeste autochtonen allochtonen niet meer als allochtoon zien.
> 
> Als je kijkt naar Zuid-Afrika, waar de situatie nog veel erger is dan hier, zie je dat ondanks het afschaffen van de appartheid vele jaren geleden de relatie tussen blank en zwart nog niet bepaald goed is te noemen. De situatie van de gekleurde Zuid-Afrikanen is echter al wel verbeterd.
> 
> Het verschil tussen ZA en Nederland is dat de Zuid-Afrikaanse politici proberen het leven van de gekleurde Zuid-Afrikaan echt proberen te verbeteren terwijl we hier in Nederland maar wat aan modderen. Ik schat dan ook dat het in Nederland minstens even lang zal duren totdat verschillende bevolkingsgroepen elkaar als gelijken zullen beschouwen.*


ik wil me graag blijven concentreren op nederland/holland/pays bas. cmo zegt me weinig. wij zijn meer positief en underground bezig. als je de geschiedenis kent en de feiten, dan pas zul je met een zuiver geweten ergens voor kunnen vechten. dus ook voor positieve ontwikkelingen.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door klomp_ 
> *ik wil me graag blijven concentreren op nederland/holland/pays bas. cmo zegt me weinig. wij zijn meer positief en underground bezig. als je de geschiedenis kent en de feiten, dan pas zul je met een zuiver geweten ergens voor kunnen vechten. dus ook voor positieve ontwikkelingen.*


Dat CMO heeft sommige islamitische groeperingen al buitengesloten. Er zijn bijna een miljoen moslims in Nederland, maar ze zijn onderling zeer verdeeld, ook al roepen types als Jahjah het tegenovergestelde.

Je hebt natuurlijk aan de ene kant discriminerende Nederlanders, die Pim Fortuyn als held hadden. Aan de andere kant heb je Marokkanen (op Maroc.nl), die net doen alsof alle Nederlanders aanhanger waren van Fortuyn. 

Die Marokkanen gaan schelden en ze beklagen zich. Ze kruipen ten onrechte in de slachtofferrol en komen zo geen stap verder. Ze doen net alsof zij door alle Nederlanders gediscrimineerd worden.

Onlangs hebben een Nederlander en een Marokkaan samen een succesfilm gemaakt. Zo kan het natuurlijk ook.

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door L.V._ 
> *dat het in Nederland minstens even lang zal duren totdat verschillende bevolkingsgroepen elkaar als gelijken zullen beschouwen.*


  :roker:  :Bevolkingsgroepen zullen elkaar nooit als gelijken beschouwen. 
Geen probleem zolang men elkaar maar als gelijken wil behandelen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> * :Bevolkingsgroepen zullen elkaar nooit als gelijken beschouwen. 
> Geen probleem zolang men elkaar maar als gelijken wil behandelen.*


In Nederland kan alle goed verlopen als het niet allemaal overdreven wordt. Men verwacht dat het na 40 jaar perfect zou lopen. Nog even geduld en Nederland heeft een multiculturele samenvatting, velen gingen de gedachtes van Pim overnemen en zo zijn er delen tegen elkaar opgezet.

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *In Nederland kan alle goed verlopen als het niet allemaal overdreven wordt. Men verwacht dat het na 40 jaar perfect zou lopen. Nog even geduld en Nederland heeft een multiculturele samenvatting, velen gingen de gedachtes van Pim overnemen en zo zijn er delen tegen elkaar opgezet.*


Effe wachten, een paar ingevlogen islamnazi's vinden het hier een poel des verderfs en roepen dagelijks op om deze westerse samenleving te ruineren, waarbij mn homo's, kinderen en vrouwen het moeten ontgelden. En als iemand, idg homo Pim, vindt dat er snel een eind moet komen aan die mensonvriendelijke achterlijkheid zou dat mensen tegen elkaar opzetten....???? 
Spoor jij wel helemaal, beste Don ? 

Anyway, in dit landje heeft imo niemand veel reden tot klagen. Iedereen kan hier in alle vrijheid leven en niemand hoeft honger te lijden. En zover er hier problemen zijn zijn dat een paar achterlijke nazi's en een groot aantal corrupte overheidsdienaren. 
Allebei met maar n devies: Verdeel en heers. Ik zou zeggen, laat je niet (op)naaien door die ratten, trap er niet !!  :koppel:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Effe wachten, een paar ingevlogen islamnazi's vinden het hier een poel des verderfs en roepen dagelijks op om deze westerse samenleving te ruineren, waarbij mn homo's, kinderen en vrouwen het moeten ontgelden. En als iemand, idg homo Pim, vindt dat er snel een eind moet komen aan die mensonvriendelijke achterlijkheid zou dat mensen tegen elkaar opzetten....???? 
> Spoor jij wel helemaal, beste Don ? 
> 
> Anyway, in dit landje heeft imo niemand veel reden tot klagen. Iedereen kan hier in alle vrijheid leven en niemand hoeft honger te lijden. En zover er hier problemen zijn zijn dat een paar achterlijke nazi's en een groot aantal corrupte overheidsdienaren. 
> Allebei met maar n devies: Verdeel en heers. Ik zou zeggen, laat je niet (op)naaien door die ratten, trap er niet !! *


Het is de politiek en de media die iedereen opnaaien, de anderen prediken alleen maar hun leer, wat mag van de wet.

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Het is de politiek en de media die iedereen opnaaien, de anderen prediken alleen maar hun leer, wat mag van de wet.*


Kortom, die bloeddorstige moslimnazi's zijn een verrijking voor de mensheid en mensen die die smerige nazi's kwaadaardige ******gezwellen noemen deugen niet? 
Ben je van god los ofzo ?

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Kortom, die bloeddorstige moslimnazi's zijn een verrijking voor de mensheid en mensen die die smerige nazi's kwaadaardige ******gezwellen noemen deugen niet? 
> Ben je van god los ofzo ?*


Ai, censuur....
Cancergezwellen ?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door L.V._ 
> *Daar durf ik me wel bij aan te sluiten. Vooral het samenwerken van Nederlanders en Marokkanen lijkt me een goede manier om wederzijdse acceptatie en respect te krijgen.*


Weet je welke Marokkanen ook goed samenwerken met Nederlanders? Ik heb ze nog nooit horen klagen over Nederland:
Ali Elkhattabi
Tarik Oulida
Khalid Sinouh
Khalid Boulahrouz
Touzani
Boutahar
Hadouir
El Akchaoui
Boussaboun
Ramzi
De eerste divisie heb ik nog niet eens meegeteld.  :nijn:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Kortom, die bloeddorstige moslimnazi's zijn een verrijking voor de mensheid en mensen die die smerige nazi's kwaadaardige ******gezwellen noemen deugen niet? 
> Ben je van god los ofzo ?*


Hangt er van af wat jou visie is op bepaalde dingen....

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Hangt er van af wat jou visie is op bepaalde dingen....*


De films die op zondagmiddag op Ned 3 te zien zijn vind ik altijd wel interessant.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *De films die op zondagmiddag op Ned 3 te zien zijn vind ik altijd wel interessant.*


De bedoeling is dat je zelf er een invuling aan geeftt, moet ik het soms voor je voor kauwen?

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *De bedoeling is dat je zelf er een invuling aan geeftt, moet ik het soms voor je voor kauwen?*


Ik word graag elke dag een beetje wijzer, dus laat maar horen.  :ego:

----------


## RinC

Zeg erwtje, heb je wel de tekst gelezen?  :moe: 

-Y-

----------


## ricknick3

alber c onze nederlande maroc.nl bezoeker moet een keer als marokkaan door het leven gaan alber c koop een zwarte pruik plak een zwarte snor spreek gebrekkig nederlands en geniet van je dag ik durft te weten je wordt overal geweigerd in de disco in de winkels letten mensen constant op je oma''s houden hun tas stevig vast je krijgt discrimineerde opmerking naar je hoofd van kleine kinderen .Albert c je weet niet hoe een marokkaan elke dag wordt behandeldt,ik maak het dagelijks mee en ik ben er aan gewend net als mijn marokkaanse broeders.Albert c het is als marokkaan een survivale om in nederland te wonen albert c je maakt het niet mee en daarom heb je een andere mening ik en vele van mij maken het dagelijks ik herhaal dagelijks mee dit zijn geen leugens maar volkomen waarheden dus albert c verkleed je als marokkaan en geniet van je traumatische eerst dag als marokkaan in nederland

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *alber c onze nederlande maroc.nl bezoeker moet een keer als marokkaan door het leven gaan alber c koop een zwarte pruik plak een zwarte snor spreek gebrekkig nederlands en geniet van je dag ik durft te weten je wordt overal geweigerd in de disco in de winkels letten mensen constant op je oma''s houden hun tas stevig vast je krijgt discrimineerde opmerking naar je hoofd van kleine kinderen .Albert c je weet niet hoe een marokkaan elke dag wordt behandeldt,ik maak het dagelijks mee en ik ben er aan gewend net als mijn marokkaanse broeders.Albert c het is als marokkaan een survivale om in nederland te wonen albert c je maakt het niet mee en daarom heb je een andere mening ik en vele van mij maken het dagelijks ik herhaal dagelijks mee dit zijn geen leugens maar volkomen waarheden dus albert c verkleed je als marokkaan en geniet van je traumatische eerst dag als marokkaan in nederland*


Ik begrijp niet zo goed welke andere mening ik er op na houd. Ik ben bevriend met een Marokkaans gezin. Vrouw en kinderen zijn nog niet zo lang hier. Ik help ze met de Nederlandse bureaucratie. Dat doe ik omdat bevriend met ze ben. 

Ik zou niet weten wat ik anders zou moeten doen. Ik heb geen zin in een rare verkleedpartij. Vrouw en kinderen spreken nog niet goed Nederlands, maar ze hebben het beter hier dan in Marokko. Ze willen niet terug.

Wat heeft het voor zin de discriminatie door (sommige) Nederlanders te benadrukken? Er zijn trouwens ook veel Marokkanen die Nederlanders discrimineren.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *
> 
> Wat heeft het voor zin de discriminatie door (sommige) Nederlanders te benadrukken? Er zijn trouwens ook veel Marokkanen die Nederlanders discrimineren.*


Ooh dan is het alleen maar een logische reactie van de oproerkraaiers hier in Nederland?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ooh dan is het alleen maar een logische reactie van de oproerkraaiers hier in Nederland?*


???

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door canalchat_ 
> *Dames en heren,
> 
> Ik weet niet waar al die beschuldigingen vandaan komen, die hier over en weer worden gesmeten.
> 1 ding weet ik wel, zo komen we er niet.
> Het begint met wederzijds respect te tonen tussen MENSEN.
> 
> Er wordt hier gesproken over het feit dat een Marokkaan (moslim) de discotheek wordt geweigerd. Discriminatie? Ik persoonlijk vindt het goed. Als moslim zijnde heb je daar niets te zoeken. De moslims worden behoedt voor afdwaling, door niet moslims. Vindt ik persoonlijk genant. Moslims moeten uit eigen beweging daar weg blijven. Dan toon je pas de ware moslim.*


Welke beschuldigingen bedoel je eigenlijk?

Behalve een ware moslim zou je ook een ware Nederlander kunnen zijn.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Welke beschuldigingen bedoel je eigenlijk?
> 
> Behalve een ware moslim zou je ook een ware Nederlander kunnen zijn.*


Een ware Nederlander, is geen vereiste okm goed te kunnen functioneren in de maatschappij en om respect te verdienen van de maatschappij.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Een ware Nederlander, is geen vereiste om goed te kunnen functioneren in de maatschappij en om respect te verdienen van de maatschappij.*


Een ware moslim ook niet, althans niet in een niet-islamitisch land als Nederland. Daar is mee voor nodig, namelijk respect opbrengen voor de meerderheid van de bevolking.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door canalchat_ 
> *Dit slaat weer nergens op. Als we zo gaan beginnen, ken ik er nog wel een paar.
> Ben jij God, die al bij voorbaat weet, dat ik geen goede moslim kan zijn in een niet-islamitisch land?
> Noem mij maar eens een Islamitisch land. Saudi Arabie: waar geld(olie) in overvloed is, en de bevolking aldaar bedelen op straat. De sjeiks die naar Engeland gaan en zich volgieten met alcohol. Of Irak, waar de bevolking wordt uitgemoord door een zogenaamde islamitische leider. Iran waar de vrouwen op niet islamitische wijze worden behandeld.
> Misschien Marokko, die geen islamitische partij laat meedingen in de verkiezingen. 
> Dus je kan dan nergens een goede moslim zijn? Denk na.
> Nederland Christelijk land? Waar de dames zich legaal in een string kunnen verhuren. Of waar de coffieshops legaal zijn?
> Denk na.
> Respect voor de meerderheid???? Dus de minderheid moet zijn mond dicht houden en over zich heen laten walsen. Ik geef respect aan de meerderheid, maar net zoveel aan de minderheid dat zijn ook mensen. Dat zijn mijn normen en waarden. Maar ja, misschien heeft men mij verkeerd ingeburgerd.*


Je begrijpt mij al dan niet opzettelijk verkeerd. Ik ben God niet. Die bestaat volgens mij niet en die mening heb je maar te respecteren, anders ben je een religieuze fascist. 

Don Vito zegt dat het belangrijk is om een goede moslim te zijn. Ik reageer daarop door te zeggen dat het in Nederland ook belangrijk is om een goede Nederlander te zijn.

In de koran (of de tradities) staat dat islamitische immigranten in een door niet-moslims gedomineerd land zich moeten schikken in de zeden en gewoonten van de meerderheid. Dat hoeft niet te betekenen dat je assimileert.

Als je het daar niet mee eens bent moet je in Oost-Groningen een kolonie stichten. Ik weet wel een naam Moslimoord.

----------


## Don Vito

en wat denk jij dat de Islam zegt over respect voor anderen? Jij denkt dat Islam zegt dat je geen respect mag hebben voor andere geloven en culturen? Mijn vader leeft hier als moslim, geen probleem, ik ook ook geen probleem. Hoe kom jij aan deze absurde bevindingen?

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *en wat denk jij dat de Islam zegt over respect voor anderen?*


Dat zal mij toch echt worst wezen.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dat zal mij toch echt worst wezen.*


Wat is jouw inbreng in dexze discussie naast deze domme opmerking? Niks dus dan moet je begrijpen dat ik het niet tegen jou heb  :Wink:

----------


## theo1610

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Wat is jouw inbreng in dexze discussie naast deze domme opmerking? Niks dus dan moet je begrijpen dat ik het niet tegen jou heb *


Dit riekt naar discriminatie !!  :blozen: 
Ken je het liedje "Ben ik te min"...?  :petaf:

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dit riekt naar discriminatie !! 
> Ken je het liedje "Ben ik te min"...? *


Waarom discrimineren?

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door theo1610_ 
> *Dit riekt naar discriminatie !! 
> Ken je het liedje "Ben ik te min"...? *


Waarom discrimineren?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *en wat denk jij dat de Islam zegt over respect voor anderen? Jij denkt dat Islam zegt dat je geen respect mag hebben voor andere geloven en culturen? Mijn vader leeft hier als moslim, geen probleem, ik ook ook geen probleem. Hoe kom jij aan deze absurde bevindingen?*


Moet ik alle bijdragen op dit Forum citeren waarin Nederlanders in een kwaad daglicht woren gesteld? Daar is geen beginnen aan.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *en wat denk jij dat de Islam zegt over respect voor anderen? Jij denkt dat Islam zegt dat je geen respect mag hebben voor andere geloven en culturen? Mijn vader leeft hier als moslim, geen probleem, ik ook ook geen probleem. Hoe kom jij aan deze absurde bevindingen?*


Er is iets misgegaan met mijn antwoord. Ik schreef dat er een heleboel negatieve opmerkingen over Nederlanders gemaakt worden op dit forum. Teveel om op te noemen. Dat is geen absurde bevinding. Dat is waar en daarmee wordt een gebrek aan respect getoond.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Er is iets misgegaan met mijn antwoord. Ik schreef dat er een heleboel negatieve opmerkingen over Nederlanders gemaakt worden op dit forum. Teveel om op te noemen. Dat is geen absurde bevinding. Dat is waar en daarmee wordt een gebrek aan respect getoond.*



Door die de betreffende personen wel ja...

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Moet ik alle bijdragen op dit Forum citeren waarin Nederlanders in een kwaad daglicht woren gesteld? Daar is geen beginnen aan.*


Dit was een vraag naar aanlijding van een opmerking die tegen hem heb gemaakt, et heeft niks te maken met de Topic...

----------


## faust

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Het ziet er voor jou alemaal mooi en aardig uit. Maar wanneer wij beschuldigd worden van het bagataliseren van de problemen die hier zijn met de Marokkanen, doet de maatschappij dat met de houding die er her en der in Nederland is tegenover de Marokkanen. Het feit dat wij gediscrimineerd en gedemoniseerd worden in dit land wordt afgeschilderd als het kruipen in de slachtoffersrol om sommige daden goed te spreken.Maar dat is niet zo kijk maar in de politiek en in de media heo WIJ geprofileerd worden. Vooral na de komst van Pim, maar dat probleem is gelukkig al opgeruimd.*



Ik vind het niet correct dat sommige dag en weekbladen zaken uit het verband rukken, maar ik moet wel zeggen dat ik een paar keer incidenten van nabij heb meegemaakt (een enkel ervan was ik zelf het lijdend voorwerp) waar Marokkaanse jongens bij betrokken waren. Ik werd voor homoseksueel aangezien (ik ben hetero maar had geverfd haar) en moest dit dus ontgelden. Dit kleurt de opinie over mijn mede landgenoten wel een beetje, snap je. De blik van een vertienjarig jochie staat mij nog steeds bij. Wat een haat, ik wist niet dat een kind zo kon kijken. Geeft je te denken over zijn opvoeding. Maar goed ik ga altijd de discussie aan en probeer open minded te blijven, maar telkens weer stoot ik mijn kop tegen het GELOOF.
Nu wordt er weer een smak geld uitgetrokken in Amsterdam voor gescheiden zwemmen. Omdat het niet strookt met het Islamitische en Joodse GELOOF. De klok weer driehonderd jaar terug en ik moet er nog aan meebetalen ook. Bedankt.
Ik ben sociaal en vrij opgevoed. Mijn vader was anarchist. Hij leerde me dat vrijheid allen kon bestaan door zelfdiscipline. Niet door kadaver discipline en zeker niet door religieuze dogma's, met opgelegde wetten van gemiddeld tweeduizen jaar oud. Hij heeft me ook geleerd dat een mens zelf zijn verantwoording moet nemen. Als ik Moslims spreek hoor ik alleen maar ouwe meuk. Een vrouw moet zich bedekken omdat ze anders aanleiding geeft. Nou als ze dat doet moet je, je als man dan maar beheersen h? Homosexualiteit is een ziekte, zegt mijn Moslim collega. 
Als ik iets zeg over de intlorantie van ene imam die vind dat ongelovige Nederlanders varkens en smeerlappen zijn wordt dat nog goed gepraat ook. Want ik moet het GELOOF begrijpen. Nou dat wil ik dus niet meer.
Meer van mijn moslim collega's zeggen dat als ze niet zouden geloven dat ze dan zouden gaan stelen en moorden, want ze hoeven dan niet bang te zijn dat ze niet in de hemel komen. Kortom Allah schijnt het geweten van de moslim van te zijn.
Daarom ziet het er voor mij helemaal niet mooi en aardig uit, want ik ben voor euthenasie, vrije sex voor wie dat verkiest (geen misbruik van kinderen) geboorte beperking, want de wereld is al bevolkt genoeg. En als iemand homo wil zijn is dat zijn zaak. En dat is alles waar een echte moslim tegen is. Christenen en Joden ook trouwens, maar die religies verfoei ik net zo hard.
de groeten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door julliewij_ 
> tssssss....
> 
> wanneer beginnen wij elkaar, Marokkanen, Nederlanders, Turken, whatsoever, nu eens als mensen te zien.... We zijn allemaal mensen, van hetzelfde ras (genetisch bewezen), en ja, we stammen uiteindelijk allemaal uit Afrika. Het maakt niet uit welk geloof je belijdt, of belijden wil. Laat gewoon iedereen in zijn waarde en wie heeft de jihad bedacht anyway.
> 
> Mensen over het algemeen (en niet alleen moslims) moeten er eens drastisch over na gaan denken wat nu eigenlijk het probleem is.
> Is het het geloof, politiek, criminaliteit. Ieder gevolg heeft zijn oorzaak.
> De islam, het christendom, jodendom, hindoesme, etc. allemaal stuk voor stuk godsdiensten die duizend(en) jaren geleden zijn bedacht door al onze voorvaderen omdat ze verklaringen wilden hebben. Zij wisten toen niet wat wij nu weten. Wij als MENSEN zijn gevolueerd, maar af en toe lijkt het alsof niet iedereen dat is. 
> 
> ...


H julliewij, ik lees je stukje nu pas ... klasse! my kind of woman!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Waterval_ 
> *
> 
> 
> ps. Welkom bij maroc.nl, let niet op de rommel. Koelkast staat daar en glazen liggen naast de kopjes.*


Ha, nog een gelijkgestemde!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Botu_ 
> **


En nog een! Prima avond, dit!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door rachi_ 
> ik ben het zat dat de islam en de marokkaan altijd maar samen in verband worden gebracht de islam is een godsdienst en de marrokaan is een persoon uit een bepaald land met een bepaald cultuur en nou is het zo dat je in de meeste gevallen dan de islam als godsdienst hebt maar dat niet altijd het geval moet zijn en nee we zijn echt niet meer te gast in nederland waarom de wereld is door god geschapen en bestemd voor ieder levend wezen en de negatiefiteit over marokkaanse jongeren wordt sterk overdreven in sommigen gevallen niet dat het allemaal lieverdjes zijn maar ja waar in de wereld is het elke dag alleen maar goed en gebeurt er nooit wat NERGENS DUS 
> 
> (VOOR DE PERSOON DIE VINDT DAT WIJ TE GAST ZIJN)
> maar weet je ja als er weer iets is gedaan of gezegd dan zijn wij het allemaal die stink buitenlanders terug ermee naar eigen land dat wordt toch keihard geroepen en dat roep jij mee sorry hoor maar word lid van de LPF


Mee eens, Rachi, maar het zijn toch juist vooral mensen van arabische komaf _zelf_  die zich vereenzelvigen met hun godsdienst?
Ik wou dat ze zich niet zo eenzijdig en beperkt zagen!
Zie het stukje van julliewij hierboven.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> Ik wil meteen mijn hart even luchten over geboorte beperking.
> Er was enige jaren geleden een grote wereld vergadering in Caro over de bevolkings aanwas.
> Er werd een pleidooi gehouden voor geboorte beperking. Waarom?
> Overbevolking lijdt tot honger, armoede en verloedering. Kijk naar krotten wijken in b.v. Brazili, de Philipijnen enz.
> De dogma's in de katholieke kerk en de Islam pleiten voor grotere gezinnen en beslist geen geboorte beperking. Mooi hoe het katholieke geloof en de Islam elkaar vonden.
> Fijn bedankt, een van de redenen waarom ik niet zo blij ben met religie's.
> De bijbel en de koran, de verhalen van de hindoes, het zijn allemaal sprookjes en staan ver van de realiteit.
> O, sorry nu heb ik vast weer wat mensen beledigd of misschien discrimineer ik nu wel. Want het is best wel makkelijk om elke discussie in de kiem te smoren met de uitdrukking "je discrimineert facist".


Goed! Volgens mij is overbevolking (met de schadelijke diersoort mens wel te verstaan) het grootste probleem op aarde op stoffelijk gebied.

Een van de doelen in Boeddhisme is bevrijd te worden uit de kringloop van geboorte en wedergeboorte. Boeddhisme kan geboortebeperking daarmee metafysisch motiveren.

"Ga heen en vermenigvuldig u" was een norm van een woestijnvolk dat met uitsterven werd bedreigd.
Een _prudentia_-norm, d. w. z. een norm die met eigenbelang te maken heeft, in casu het groepsbelang om te blijven bestaan.
Daarvan heeft het christendom een _ethische_ norm voor alle christenen gemaakt.
Die gedaanteverwisseling valt niet te motiveren.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door canalchat_ 
> Dames en heren,
> 
> Ik weet niet waar al die beschuldigingen vandaan komen, die hier over en weer worden gesmeten.
> 1 ding weet ik wel, zo komen we er niet.
> Het begint met wederzijds respect te tonen tussen MENSEN.
> 
> Er wordt hier gesproken over het feit dat een Marokkaan (moslim) de discotheek wordt geweigerd. Discriminatie? Ik persoonlijk vindt het goed. Als moslim zijnde heb je daar niets te zoeken. De moslims worden behoedt voor afdwaling, door niet moslims. Vindt ik persoonlijk genant. Moslims moeten uit eigen beweging daar weg blijven. Dan toon je pas de ware moslim.


Kijk, Rachi, dat bedoelde ik (het tweede deel van zijn bericht dan).

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door canalchat_ 
> *Dat Nederlanders nazi's zijn e.d.
> 
> Ware Moslim hoop ik te zijn. Dat weet alleen Allah (God).
> 
> Ware Nederlander dacht ik te zijn. Ik woon nu hier 33 jaar en mijn vrouw 26 jaar. Ik dacht heel goed geintergreerd te zijn. Spreek de taal perfect. Ken de Nederlandse gewoontes en de normen en waarden, waar men het de laatste tijd zoveel over heeft. Heb/had uitsluitend nederlandse vrienden. Totdat Balkenende het voor het zeggen heeft.
> Totdat de inburgering weer een hot item werd.
> Want het blijkt dat men het alleen maar, verkapt, over hoofddoekjes heeft. Want dat zouden vrouwen zijn die onderdrukt worden. Geen moderne Islam. En mijn vrouw draagt ook een hoofdoek en dus ook niet modern.
> Maar over de naakte vrouwen, die in strings in etalages te huur staan, geen woord. Deze zijn wel modern en worden niet onderdrukt volgens de nederlandse normen en waarden??????
> ...


Canalchat, er valt denk ik wel met je te praten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door canalchat_ 
> Dit slaat weer nergens op. Als we zo gaan beginnen, ken ik er nog wel een paar.
> 
> Ben jij God, die al bij voorbaat weet, dat ik geen goede moslim kan zijn in een niet-islamitisch land?
> 
> Noem mij maar eens een Islamitisch land. Saudi Arabie: waar geld(olie) in overvloed is, en de bevolking aldaar bedelen op straat. De sjeiks die naar Engeland gaan en zich volgieten met alcohol. Of Irak, waar de bevolking wordt uitgemoord door een zogenaamde islamitische leider. Iran waar de vrouwen op niet islamitische wijze worden behandeld.
> Misschien Marokko, die geen islamitische partij laat meedingen in de verkiezingen. 
> Dus je kan dan nergens een goede moslim zijn? Denk na.
> Nederland Christelijk land? Waar de dames zich legaal in een string kunnen verhuren. Of waar de coffieshops legaal zijn?
> ...


Tuurlijk kun je hier goede moslim zijn!
Al wordt het misschien wel moeilijker als je steeds geconfronteerd wordt met andersdenkenden.

Maar zie je zelf _alleen maar_  als moslim, en ben je je voortdurend bewust van het onderscheid moslim - niet-moslim?
Is er volgens jou een kloof tussen moslims en niet-moslims?
Of vergeet je dat onderscheid wel eens?

Nederland is trouwens geen christelijk land. Europa is geen christelijk continent.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door faust_ 
> Nu wordt er weer een smak geld uitgetrokken in Amsterdam voor gescheiden zwemmen. Omdat het niet strookt met het Islamitische en Joodse GELOOF. De klok weer driehonderd jaar terug en ik moet er nog aan meebetalen ook. Bedankt.


Willen ze dat echt in Amsterdam? Zijn ze gek geworden? Valt dat nog te voorkomen?

----------


## faust

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Willen ze dat echt in Amsterdam? Zijn ze gek geworden? Valt dat nog te voorkomen?*


Nee, dit kan blijkbaar niet voorkomen worden. Kleine kinderen, jongens en meisjes mogen niet meer gezamelijk schoolzwemmen.
Kinderen die niet de leeftijd hebben waarop ze zich echt met sexualiteit bezig houden moeten gescheiden zwemmen, want stel je voor dat de kleintjes opgewonden raken van elkaar.
Je moet toch wel een pervert zijn om dat soort gevoelens aan kinderen toe te schrijven. Maar goed sexuele perversies zijn religieuze fanaten niet vreemd.

----------


## GroteWolf

Dat gescheiden zwemmen vindt ik echt vreselijk. Daar waren we net zo'n 100 jaar van af. Een reden om Amsterdam/Nederland zo snel mogelijk te verlaten.

Er zijn meer dan 4 miljard niet-Moslims. Mogen die niet leven zoals ze willen? Waarom moeten Moslims ons altijd weer de wet voorschrijven. Pik het niet langer, kom voor jezelf op. ! 

Even terug op het eerste prikbordartikel van deze thread: Nederland is niet een stukje grond. De Nederlandse samenleven/beschaving is iets anders. Of je daar wel of niet bij mag horen heeft niets met je verblijf op dat stukje grond te maken maar met je bereidheid respect te hebben voor de basis waarop die samenleving gestoeld is.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Idemdito_ 
> *De inhoud van het verhaal begon goed alleen vraag me af waarom we radicaal moeten doen. Ten eerste ik ben een ras marokkaan en geen hollander, leuk dat we de taal moeten leren en dat we moeten werken en geld moeten verdienen en ons keurig aan de regels moeten houden allemaal geen probleem. Het begrip allochtoon bestaat niet voor niets en inhoudelijk heeft het ook zo zijn kenmerken. Blijkbaar is men vergeten hoe er met elkaar om gegaan is in de 2e wereld oorlog, met geen normen en waarden. Of we de zelfde kant op gaan? Nee denk het niet, vandaar ook het nutteloze van een radicale gedachte. Wat we wel moeten doen is wat slimmer om gaan met ambities die de allochtonen hebben om iets te kunnen bereiken want die mogelijkheid krijg je en die moet je niet laten lopen, em wat betreft de rechtse regering komt toch niet ver met hun bezuinigingen en hun ideeen etc.
> Groetjes allemaal laat je niet gek maken.
> Don't forget where you come from...!! *


Don't forget where you are going to.
Je bent geen Hollander, zeg je. Stel je voor zeg. Wel in Holland wonen en van alle voorzieningen profiteren, maar Hollander - vreselijk.
Wat is dat eigenlijk een Marokkaan? Zijn die ook allemaal hetzelfde, net als de Hollanders? Hebben Marokkanen allemaal dezelfde opvattingen?
Waarom is het in Marokko dan geen paradijs, waar allemaal Marokkanen wonen en weinig Hollanders?
Geen normen en waarden in de Tweede Wereldoorlog? Lag dat aan de Hollanders of aan de degenen die de oorlog begonnen, de Duitsers?
Hoe zit het met de normen en waarden in Marokko? Heel goed? Waarom willen bijna alle Marokkanen dan naar Nederland komen? En waarom willen de Marokkanen in Nederland niet emigreren naar Marokko? 
Take it or leave it. Van mij mag je hier blijven, maar hou dan op zeiken.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Idemdito_ 
> *hello,
> 
> Bedankt voor je reactie terug, uhhm en nee ik zeik niet ik reageer alleen en ik zeg alleen hoe ik er over denk. Dat marokko een niet al te geweldig land is om te leven als je niet welvarend bent dat is voor iedereen zijn eigen mening. Ik voel me meer marokkaan dan nederlander, niet dat dat een ramp is want ik werk met nederlanders en kan het harstikke goed vinden met ze. 
> Maar waar wij allochtonen (en of je nou wil of niet zo worden wij genoemt) mee zitten is dat we altijd geconfronteerd worden met de discussie integratie, multiculturele samenleving, religie, normen en waarden. We kunnen het nooit vinden samen zo lijkt het. 
> Tot slot in nederland is het nou eenmaal zo dat het nu wij de 3e generatie zo moeten leven, zondebok zijn van alles wat er in het verleden gebeurt is of wat er nu fout gaat onder die paar marokkanen die zich niet aan de regeltjes houden. Kijk maar naar de VS daar kijken ze elkaar aan als amerikanen en niet als allochtoon of autochtoon mischien gaat nederland ooooit.
> In plaats van al dit gezeik zou ik zeggen waarom verstevigen we onze positie als moslim niet daar valt nog veel aan goed te maken, niet zo zeer op een radicale manier maar op een verstandige creatieve manier.
> Radicaal (JIHAD) pas je alleen aan als de vijand een dreiging vormt.
> Groeten,
> Don't forget where you come from (daar kan je altijd nog op terug vallen als je niet vooruitkomt )*


Altijd als iemand een passieve zin gebruikt, ben ik op mijn hoede. "Wij allochtonen worden geconfronteerd..."
Met de instroom van migranten zijn er ook problemen binnen gestroomd en die moeten besproken worden. Jij wordt daar niet alleen mee geconfronteerd, iedereen in Nederland.
Overigens mag jij niet namens alle allochtonen spreken, want dat zijn er drie miljoen en de westerse allochtonen denken toch echt anders dan jij. Een Turk denkt al anders dan jij. Het is maar de vraag of jij zelfs namens de 300.000 Marokkanen in Nederland kunt spreken. Of zijn jullie een eenheidsworst?
De problemen van islamitische migranten zijn niet gering. Plotseling wordt ons straatbeeld gevuld met meisjes die eruit zien als lesbische nonnen.
Marokkaanse jongens zijn streng opgevoed en gedragen zich buitenshuis als labiele pubers. In een zelfbedieningswinkel betalen ze niet. Bij Jamin proppen ze hun mond vol snoep. 
Ze doen alles wat hun vader thuis verboden heeft. Vader maakt ze niet wegwijs op straat. In de moderne, gemancipeerde, democratische Nederlandse samenleving slaan ze helemaal op tilt. Ze denken dat er anarchie heerst op de Nederlandse straat. Ze denken dat elk Nederlands meisje een hoer is en elke Nederlandse jongen een flikker. Dat heeft vader immers gezegd.
Verder is er nog de taalachterstand waardoor de kinderen op een te laag onderwijstype terechtkomen, gefrustreerd raken en soms proberen of misdaad loont.
Dus doe niet zo zielig over dat je hier geconfronteerd wordt met de integratiediscussie. Stop dan liever je kop in het zand en doe alsof er geen problemen zijn bij Marokkanen. Loverboys, ook zoiets. Marokkaanse meisjes die steeds vaker achter het raam terechtkomen. Ik verzin het niet. 
Marokkanen zoals jij liggen aan de borst van de Nederlands maatschappij te zuigen aan het recht op melk. Maar wat doe jij eigenlijk voor deze samenleving? Egost.
Van harte beterschap.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door GroteWolf_ 
> *Dat gescheiden zwemmen vindt ik echt vreselijk. Daar waren we net zo'n 100 jaar van af. Een reden om Amsterdam/Nederland zo snel mogelijk te verlaten.
> 
> Er zijn meer dan 4 miljard niet-Moslims. Mogen die niet leven zoals ze willen? Waarom moeten Moslims ons altijd weer de wet voorschrijven. Pik het niet langer, kom voor jezelf op. ! 
> 
> Even terug op het eerste prikbordartikel van deze thread: Nederland is niet een stukje grond. De Nederlandse samenleven/beschaving is iets anders. Of je daar wel of niet bij mag horen heeft niets met je verblijf op dat stukje grond te maken maar met je bereidheid respect te hebben voor de basis waarop die samenleving gestoeld is.*


Die Kut Moslims toch ook, ze pikken ons werk, tasjes en damesin en komen zij dan ook nog aanzetten met de Sjaria in Amsterdam.... :moe:

----------


## GroteWolf

Onze dames, Don Vito? Als die vermaledijde Moslims een kop groter waren geweest zou het nog zo zijn ook!

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door GroteWolf_ 
> *Onze dames, Don Vito? Als die vermaledijde Moslims een kop groter waren geweest zou het nog zo zijn ook!*


  :fuckit:  
(Je weet dat die mocro's de Nederlandse trots klaren)

----------


## faust

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Die Kut Moslims toch ook, ze pikken ons werk, tasjes en damesin en komen zij dan ook nog aanzetten met de Sjaria in Amsterdam....*


Beste Don Vito,
Je kunt hier natuurlijk geintjes over maken, maar ik ben athest en heb mogen meemaken dat het kerkelijk gezag de laatste dertig jaar sterk is afgenomen. Ik kan ja zeggen dat, dat voor vrijdenkers (mensen die niet in religieuze dogma's geloven) een zegen is. 
Nu moet ik constateren dat er religieuze groepen zijn die de klok weer willen terug draaien met onzinnige dingen als gescheiden zwemmen voor kinderen. De Sjaria zeg je gekscherend. Ik weet zeker dat er moslim broeders van je zijn die deze vorm van wetgeving graag in Nederland willen zien.
Een voorbeeld:
Een kennis van mij werkte bij de een gemeente in Nederland als consulente voor allochtonen (om het a woord maar weer eens te gebruiken). Ik zeg er ook nog even bij dat ze van Turkse afkomst is. Vanuit de Marrokaanse gemeenschap kwam het verzoek om in een van de parken die de gemeent rijk is een apart veld van een hoge omheining te voorzien. De islamitische dames konden dan daar afgescheiden verpozen zonder de heren af te lijden en om beschermd te zijn van de blikken van andere mannen. Waar zijn we dan mee bezig?
Ik heb veel collega's van divers pluimage waar ik goed mee door een deur kan totdat de discussie over geloof gaat. Ik vermijd deze discussies liever maar veel moslims lijken er op uit te zijn zieltjes te winnen. De zegeningen van het geloof vliegen me om de oren. Moderne wetenschap gebagataliseerd. Evolutie theorie en big-bang theorie op een hoop gegooid als zijnde onzin.
Mijn Turkse collega vertelde mij hoe men ongelovigen in Turkije noemt. Kaffer of Kaiffer. Ik moet zeggen vlijend. Ook verteld hij mij over de mooie toespraken van de imam. Wat vrouwen als hoeren maakt, dat homosexualiteit een ziekte is, dat als de Sjaria ingevoerd zou worden Nederland er een stuk op vooruit zou gaan, "normen en waarden wijs".
Nee in Turkije komt geen corruptie voor en worden de rechten van de mens "net zoals in vele andere landen waar veel moslims wonen" geerbiedigd.
Ik weet niet of je, je kunt herinneren dat de taliban in Afghanistan twee Bhoeda beelden vernietigde. De meeste van mijn moslim collega's vonden dat heel begrijpelijk. Want wie gelooft er nu in die bhoedistische onzin, dat is allemaal bijgeloof en dat moet met wortel en tak uitgeroeid worden.
Tsja, mij zet dat toch aan het denken.

----------


## Don Vito

Ben jij er dan zo eentje die groepen over een kam scheert op grond van wat hij in de media constateerd.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ben jij er dan zo eentje die groepen over een kam scheert op grond van wat hij in de media constateerd.*


Ben jij er zo eentje die Nederlanders over n kam scheert?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door mr_watata_ 
> *wij moeten hier de jihad toepassen dit is de enigste redmiddel voor ons wij moeten de voorbeeld nemen van osama bin laden hij is de enigste die we nu in deze tijd kunnen vertrouwen KIJK MAAR WAT ER MET ONZE PALESTIJNSE BROEDERS GEBEURT!!!! HET IS EEN SCHANDE VOOR ONS DAT WE ER ONS HELEMAAL NIETS VAN AANTREKKEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> SALEM ALAIKOEM*


Tattatata

----------


## faust

> _Geplaatst door mr_watata_ 
> *wij moeten hier de jihad toepassen 
> dit is de enigste redmiddel voor ons
> wij moeten de voorbeeld nemen van osama bin laden
> hij is de enigste die we nu in deze tijd kunnen vertrouwen
> KIJK MAAR WAT ER MET ONZE PALESTIJNSE BROEDERS GEBEURT!!!!
> HET IS EEN SCHANDE VOOR ONS DAT WE ER ONS HELEMAAL NIETS VAN AANTREKKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> SALEM ALAIKOEM*


Je kan ook dit land aan de athesten laten en lekker naar een land verhuizen waar de Saria nog uitgevoerd wordt.
Wat dacht je van noord Nigeria. 
Mazzel
En je grote vriend Arrafat laat er ook niets aan gelegen liggen om zijn eigen volk lekker uit te zuigen.
Ik ben voor de PLO maar tegen Arrafat. En Jordani is ook altijd vriendelijk tegen het Palestijnse volk geweest.
En wat vind je van Soenieten die Sjieten afmaken. Das pas echte moslim broederschap.
Stop toch is met dat hypocriete gelul.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Ben jij er zo eentje die Nederlanders over n kam scheert?*


Ik heb niet het idee dat ik die indruk opwek,bij jou heb ik dat wel...

----------


## faust

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ben jij er dan zo eentje die groepen over een kam scheert op grond van wat hij in de media constateerd.*


Best Don Vito,
Ik spreek uit eigen ervaring, dus niet over zaken waarover ik gelezen heb.
Mijn stelling was dat je opmerkingen over gescheiden zwemmen niet moet bagatelliseren. Dit illustreerde ik aan de hand van enige 'eigen' ervaringen. En als ik dan het het vrolijke schrijven van meneer Watata lees, reizen de haren mij te berge.
Ik vind wel dat als er intergratie cursussen gegeven moeten worden de Nederlanders ook wel eens wat lessen over het islamitisch geloof en over Turkije en Marroko mogen gaan volgen. Begrip moet van 2 kanten komen en discussies moeten gevoerd worden zonder dat we elkaar naar het leven gaan staan.
Mijn stelling is wel dat de mensheid de soort van de gemiste kansen is en dat we bijna allemaal de weg van de minste weerstand volgen en die weg heet facsisme of religieus fundamentalisme.
Soms klink ik misschien ook te draconies, maar weet wel dat athesten al eeuwen lang vervolgd worden door religieuzen, dus hoop ik dat je mijn huivering voor het GELOOF wil begrijpen.
Beter zou het zijn als we allemaal vrienden zouden zijn.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Ik heb niet het idee dat ik die indruk opwek,bij jou heb ik dat wel...*


Dat heet subjectiviteit.

----------


## Raffi

> _Geplaatst door mr_watata_ 
> *wij moeten hier de jihad toepassen 
> dit is de enigste redmiddel voor ons
> wij moeten de voorbeeld nemen van osama bin laden
> hij is de enigste die we nu in deze tijd kunnen vertrouwen
> KIJK MAAR WAT ER MET ONZE PALESTIJNSE BROEDERS GEBEURT!!!!
> HET IS EEN SCHANDE VOOR ONS DAT WE ER ONS HELEMAAL NIETS VAN AANTREKKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SALEM ALAIKOEM*


Wat er met "jouw" palastijnse broeders gebeurt is dat ze door dictator arafat en familie worden onderdrukt en in oorlog gehouden zodat hij en zijn vrouw ( en clan genoten) zich zelf lekker kunnen verijken tenkoste van het palastijnse volk.

Net zoals ****** socialisme misbruikte en haat proprageerde naar een aantal groepen van bevolking om het grootste domme deel voor zich te krijgen , zo zijn er extremistische islamiten die de islam misbruiken en verdraaien ten koste van groepen mensen om een groot dom deel achter zich te krijgen.

De islam is alleen te redden door jihad in de zin van dat de islam terug keert naar zijn oorsprong van liberaal en open zijn.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Dat heet subjectiviteit.*


dat heet een eigen draai aan een verhaal geven....

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *dat heet een eigen draai aan een verhaal geven....*


Wie geeft een eigen draai aan zijn verhaal? Of liever: wie niet?

----------


## GroteWolf

Als je zo begaan bent met het lot van de Palestijnse broeders, ga er dan naar toe en help ze. Laat ons met rust, wij hebben er niets mee te maken. 

De Jihad kan natuurlijk nooit 'het enige redmiddel' zijn voor Nederlandse Moslims. Het maakt het (op aarde) alleen maar erger. En als je via de Jihad de hemel in wil, doodt dan echt slechte mensen. Verkrachters of moordenaars of mensen die mensen martelen. Niet mensen die gewoon van iemand houden, een kind hebben en die met hun boterhammetjes op weg zijn naar hun werk. Ik ben geen kenner, maar ik denk niet dat er een schepper is die je daarom zal waarderen.

Als je mensen dood met willekeur krijg je alleen maar wraak op wraak op wraak. Uiteindelijk wint dan degene met de meeste wapens.

De 'redmiddelen' zijn er twee: Ga naar een land waar je wel vind dat je kunt leven. Of leef een zo goed mogelijk leven in het land waar je woont. En met Goed bedoel ik niet gewelddadig. Maar je kunt je leven best aan je god/geloof wijden, waar je ook bent. Als je graag Goed wilt zijn zou je zieken kunnen verzorgen, of oude mensen helpen. Nogmaals, ik ben geen kenner, maar ik denk dat een Schepper dat wel waardeert, dat je de mensen die hij geschapen heeft helpt.

----------


## Badr Maghrani

De fout die in Nederland te vaak gemaakt wordt is dat men de Jihad gelijk aspcieert met de geweld. Jihad betekend strijd. en strijden kan je op verschillende manieren, met geweld,met wilskrachte,overtuiging, liefdadigheid etc. De jihad is de strijd tegen het slechte, dus ook tegen slechte gedachtes en daden. Het hoeft niet per see direct met geweld.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Badr Maghrani_ 
> *De fout die in Nederland te vaak gemaakt wordt is dat men de Jihad gelijk aspcieert met de geweld. Jihad betekend strijd. en strijden kan je op verschillende manieren, met geweld,met wilskrachte,overtuiging, liefdadigheid etc. De jihad is de strijd tegen het slechte, dus ook tegen slechte gedachtes en daden. Het hoeft niet per see direct met geweld.*


Ik heb die hele jihad in Nederland nooit begrepen. Staat jihad al in de Van Dale? Als de jihad een strijd is tegen het slechte, wie bepaalt dan wat slecht is en wat niet?

Moslims moeten de cultuur van de Nederlanders respecteren, omdat zij zich moeten neerleggen bij de dominante cultuur. Wat ze thuis doen en in de moskee en onderling, moeten ze zelf weten. 

Het respect voor Nederland ontbreekt er nogal eens aan, ook op dit Forum, terwijl de koran toch duidelijk voorschrijft dat gemigreerde moslims zich moeten schikken in de heersende zeden en gewoonten van het immigratieland.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *
> Moslims moeten de cultuur van de Nederlanders respecteren, omdat zij zich moeten neerleggen bij de dominante cultuur. Wat ze thuis doen en in de moskee en onderling, moeten ze zelf weten. 
> 
> *


Alsof de moslims in Nederland dat niet hebben. je moet weer niet iedereen over een kam scheren.

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Alsof de moslims in Nederland dat niet hebben. je moet weer niet iedereen over een kam scheren.*


Er zijn zat moslims die geen respect hebben voor de Nederlandse cultuur. Ik heb nergens beweerd dat alle moslims respectloos zijn. Dat maak jij ervan.

----------


## Pytaghoras

> _Geplaatst door KaasX_ 
> *Wat voor stappen zie jij dan voor je om de demonisering van Marokkanen (en Antillianen) tegen te gaan? Aan het stereotype voldoen en mensen die de Telegraaf lezen van nog meer munitie voorzien, of de wijste zijn en het via de positieve weg te proberen? Ben benieuwd...*


Bullshit, ik ga me niet mijn heel leven bezig houden met mijn imago en om te laten zien hoe goed ik ben. Als je je irriteert aan het gedrag van een paar jochies, dan is het jouw probleem.

----------


## GroteWolf

1) Dat de Jihad niet per se gewapende strijd betekent is duidelijk. Maar het wordt wel vaak zo opgevat, en door Al Qaida ook.

2) Zelfs in de Koran staat dat je als Moslim in den vreemde je geloof niet buitenshuis hoeft te beleiden.

3) Dat Al Qaida met hun Jihad streeft naar een totale oorlog tussen Moslims en Kaffir is gedocumenteerd. Deze 'eindstrijd' schijnt ook in de Koran genoemd te worden. Dus hoe meer onderlinge haat en onbegrip, hoe beter (volgens hun).

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door GroteWolf_ 
> *
> 2) Zelfs in de Koran staat dat je als Moslim in den vreemde je geloof niet buitenshuis hoeft te beleiden.
> 
> *


Waar haal jij info vandaan?

Op globaal niveau zijn er problemen, grote problemen met als schuldige de Amerikanen en de Zionistische lobby. Voor hun belangen hebben zij talloze oorlogen gevoerd en onschuldige mensen vermoord. Voorbeelden genoeg.

Maar hier in Nederland hoeft het niet zo te gaan. Daar moet aan beide kanten wat aan gedaan worden. kortd door de bocht door ons en door jullie.

Wij Moslims leven in Nederland hier in een mooi land met vele mogelijkeden voor een onverzorgd bestaan. Wij mogen ons geloof beleiden, werken, naar school gaan en belangerijkste nog we hebben hier vrijheid. De islaam is geen belemmering om een volledig lid te zijn van de Nederlandse samenleving, sterker nog het motiveert zelfs.

Aan de "Nederlandse kant" valt er ook veel te veranderen. Om te beginnen bij de politiek. De politiek moetr niet de allochtonen aanspraakelijk stellen voor de fouten die zij gemaakt heeft bij het binnenhalen van de migranten. De Nederlandse regering was de gene
die verantwoordelijk was voor een goede begeleiding van de migranten. En dat was niet gebeurd. De media moet ophouden met de demonisering van allochtonen. De telegraaf is daar een mooi voorbeeld van. 

We leven in een geweldig land, laten wij het niet verkloten door de machtslust van de VS en Co

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *Waar haal jij info vandaan?
> Op globaal niveau zijn er problemen, grote problemen met als schuldige de Amerikanen en de Zionistische lobby. Voor hun belangen hebben zij talloze oorlogen gevoerd en onschuldige mensen vermoord. Voorbeelden genoeg.
> Maar hier in Nederland hoeft het niet zo te gaan. Daar moet aan beide kanten wat aan gedaan worden. kortd door de bocht door ons en door jullie.
> Wij Moslims leven in Nederland hier in een mooi land met vele mogelijkeden voor een onverzorgd bestaan. Wij mogen ons geloof beleiden, werken, naar school gaan en belangerijkste nog we hebben hier vrijheid. De islaam is geen belemmering om een volledig lid te zijn van de Nederlandse samenleving, sterker nog het motiveert zelfs.
> Aan de "Nederlandse kant" valt er ook veel te veranderen. Om te beginnen bij de politiek. De politiek moetr niet de allochtonen aanspraakelijk stellen voor de fouten die zij gemaakt heeft bij het binnenhalen van de migranten. De Nederlandse regering was de gene
> die verantwoordelijk was voor een goede begeleiding van de migranten. En dat was niet gebeurd. De media moet ophouden met de demonisering van allochtonen. De telegraaf is daar een mooi voorbeeld van. 
> We leven in een geweldig land, laten wij het niet verkloten door de machtslust van de VS en Co*


Don Vito gelooft nog steeds in sprookjes: de politiek is de grote boze wolf en de media vormen een griezelige beer. Don Vito kruipt in zijn schulp en piept: zij zijn groot en ik ben kleinen en dat is niet eerlijk. Dit Calimerocomplex wordt gevoed door het islamitisch fatalisme.

Don Vito vindt ook dat er nog veel te verbeteren valt aan Nederland. Niet aan hemzelf natuurlijk en ook niet aan de andere moslims in Nederland. Want die zijn schijnbaar perfect. Wat Don Vito nog moet leren is dat media en politiek de moslims niet demoniseren. En als ze dat doen, dan is dat om een deel van de Nederlandse bevolking te paaien.

Dat Nederland een prachtig land is, dat is een inzicht dat te prijzen valt in Don Vito.

----------


## Don Vito

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Don Vito vindt ook dat er nog veel te verbeteren valt aan Nederland. Niet aan hemzelf natuurlijk en ook niet aan de andere moslims in Nederland. Want die zijn schijnbaar perfect. Wat Don Vito nog moet leren is dat media en politiek de moslims niet demoniseren. En als ze dat doen, dan is dat om een deel van de Nederlandse bevolking te paaien.
> *


kan jij wel lezen?

----------


## albert c.

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_ 
> *kan jij wel lezen?*


Ik kan heel goed lezen. Jij blijft maar schrijven dat de politiek dit en de media dat. Politiek en media zijn geen personen die je kunt aanspreken op hun wangedrag. Je klachten hangen in de lucht. Je bent een roepende in de woestijn. Richt een politieke partij op. Dien een klacht in tegen De Telegraaf bij de Raad voor Journalistiek. Of word zelf journalist, maar zeur niet!, om met Annie M.G. Schmidt te spreken.

----------


## Don Vito

Het is een forum.

----------


## nl-x

.

----------


## mark2k4

Mijn gedachtengoed en mening is hetzelfde als albert C.
Verder heb ik er niets aan toe tevoegen tenzij iemand een vraag ofzo stelt :knipoog: 

Wat een ellendig lange thread zeg damn, echt bandbreedte verspilling

----------


## Aviko

> _Geplaatst door  _ 
> *Tja, er zijn meerdere invalhoeken aangaande dit thema. Ik, bijvoorbeeld, juich Bush toe waar het gaat om het omleggen van moslimvarkens zoals jullie. Ongezien de tiefus, overigens. Daarnaast, wens ik alle geytenneuqende medelanders een enkeltje Madrid, en wel als volgt ( http://www.nata2.info/?path=war%2FPOW&img=pow_5.jpg )
> Zit u goed? Wel nu, dan gaan we. Reeds.*


En jij hebt ook je opvoedingscursus besteld bij een postorderbedrijf?

Voor jou raad ik het volgende stappenplan aan:
1) Leer Nederlands
2) Leer een samenhangend verhaal te vertellen
3) Leer te nuanceren
4) Kom dan maar eens terug en zet een *rationele* reactie neer.

----------


## marok girly

kben het helemaal met je eens you go boy

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Don Vito_
> Waar haal jij info vandaan?
> 
> Op globaal niveau zijn er problemen, grote problemen met als schuldige de Amerikanen en de Zionistische lobby. Voor hun belangen hebben zij talloze oorlogen gevoerd en onschuldige mensen vermoord. Voorbeelden genoeg.
> 
> Maar hier in Nederland hoeft het niet zo te gaan. Daar moet aan beide kanten wat aan gedaan worden. kortd door de bocht door ons en door jullie.
> 
> Wij Moslims leven in Nederland hier in een mooi land met vele mogelijkeden voor een onverzorgd bestaan. Wij mogen ons geloof beleiden, werken, naar school gaan en belangerijkste nog we hebben hier vrijheid. De islaam is geen belemmering om een volledig lid te zijn van de Nederlandse samenleving, sterker nog het motiveert zelfs.
> 
> ...


Ha Don, waardering voor je positieve stukje.
Ik ben het meer met jou eens dan met je critici.
Wat de USA betreft sta ik vooral kritisch tegenover de _new conservative rogues_, niet tegenover amerikanen in het algemeen.
Wat Isral betreft m. m. hetzelfde.

In Nederland moeten we inderdaad oppassen dat kritiek op bijvoorbeeld moslims niet ontaard in propaganda tegen ze.

Maar niemand, noch Europeanen, noch moslims, noch Amerikanen, noch Isralieten, noch christenen, noch Palestijnen, is boven kritiek verheven.

----------


## dawn74

> In Nederland moeten we inderdaad oppassen dat kritiek op bijvoorbeeld moslims niet ontaard in propaganda tegen ze.
> 
> Maar niemand, noch Europeanen, noch moslims, noch Amerikanen, noch Isralieten, noch christenen, noch Palestijnen, is boven kritiek verheven. [/B]


Heel mooi gezegd! Eh.. geschreven!

----------


## Esdra

Waarom voelt de gemiddelde moslim zich niet beledigd in zijn geloof en gaan ze niet en mass demonstreren tegen het "Islamitisch" terrorisme van Al Qaida en anderen ?


Het geeft de niet-moslim namelijk (bv. in het westen), het gevoel dat de moslim er niet geheel negatief tegenoverstaat, waardoor deze geloofsgroep nog verdachter wordt in the public eye !


of is men gewoon doodsbang voor de (eer)wraak uit de hoek van zijn fundamentalistische broederen !


Als dat zo is, houdt de Moslim zichzelf en anderen in een enorme afschrikwekkende strik gevangen, die steeds nauwer wordt aangehaald door de steeds overmoediger en brutaler opererende "Jihadies" uit de gemeenschap.



niet bang zijn neven !, 

Jezus was ook niet bang voor de wraak van de "Geestelijke Hoeders" der farizeen !

----------


## Esdra

Al sinds jaar en dag overtreedt het terrorisme het internationaal recht. Net zoals Bin Laden en andere ''gelovigen'', die het terrorisme voorzien van wapentuig en financien. 

Hypocriet om dan te verwachten dat de andere partij zich zal houden aan het zelfde recht die terroristen en zijn bondgenoten terzijde schuiven.

Elke actie krijgt een reactie, zoals het verzet tegen het terroristische onrecht in Israel. Hoe meer onrecht des te meer echte soldaten ingezet zullen worden.

Slechts een kwestie van tijd.


Want wees nou eerlijk waarom zou je een bus met onschuldige burgers erin wel mogen opblazen, 
en degene die dat allemaal orkestreren niet !

----------


## keizer

Inderdaad een hoog 'hullie-zullie' gehalte in deze column, de pot verwijt de ketel..

----------


## Elia

Het probleem is dat de islam zich superieur over de rest van de mensheid voelt waaronder in het bijzonder het joods/christelijke gedachtengoed, waar zij uit voortkomt !

Omdat haar offer (moeite), gelijk die van Kan, nauwelijks werd beloond hier op aarde (grote armoede onder de gemiddelde moslims), raakte de islam langszaam maar zeker verstokt in woede en frustratie, gelijk het communisme uit de vorige eeuw. Deze verstarring versnelde haar ontbinding !


Wat je nu ziet in de vorm van aanslagen is slechts lijdelijk verzet tegen de waarheid van de moderniteit en vooruitgang, hoe schoksgewijs die ook kan optreden, het zijn de laatste dodelijke stuiptrekkingen van een voedoeachtig doodscultusgeloof !


Tijdens hun doodsstrijd zijn deze ideologieen/docrines op het laatst van hun bestaan altijd extreem dodelijk !

----------


## Cogito

Jihad met puisten

----------


## Esdra

en maar klagen over de slechte naam van de Islam, wanneer er weer aanslagen of dreigingen van aanslagen zijn !


Vind je het gek dat mensen hun neus ophalen voor dat "geloof" (gedwang) !

----------


## arifi

> _Geplaatst door casablanca1_ 
> *En dan wl zeggen dat wij dan ons eens in de Koran moeten verdiepen ?
> 
> En jij bent ook erg disriminerend bezig met je "jij bent dommer dan ik dacht". Ken je ons ? Nee, 'tuurlijk niet, jij kent alleen maar mensen met een Marokkaanse afkomst, ohneej, je hebt vast ook 1 of 2 Nederlandse vrienden.  
> 
> wat nou je hebt vast 1 of 2 nederlandse vrienden jullie hebben het er naar gemaakt dat wij er wienig hebben als jullie ons na zoveel jaren nog steeds niet accepteren is dat zielig gewoonweg zielig
> 
> 
> Jaaa ! Een soort van integratiecursus ! Goed initatief, dan kunnen we het met het terugbetaalde geld van alle niet-gentregeerde mede-Nederlanders betalen ! 
> ...


...kort samengevat...schilt moeder nog steeds de patatten...?haha remia belg

----------


## arifi

Hollanders zijn arrogant en huichelachtig.Wanneer een ''allochtoon'' succes heeft is het voor hun een nederlander en wanneer ze diezelfde
allochtoon van iets slechts verdenken is het opeens een ''allochtoon''.Ze zijn zo...BAH!

----------


## arifi

> _Geplaatst door KaFkA_ 
> *Quote van Ali Eddaoudi:
> 
> "De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd"
> 
> Wie is hier "men" ?
> 
> - De maatschappij?
> - De meerderheid?
> ...



Jij bent ook niet n van de slimsten.''Men'' is hier de AUTOCHTOON.De ''maatschappij'' is de HELE maatschappij dus autochtoon EN allochtoon.Maar blijkbaar bestaat voor jou de maatschapij alleen uit autochtonen anders had je het niet bij je multiplechoise gezet...

----------


## Elia

en maar steunbetuigingen aan die draak Yassin, geen enkele geestelijke die oproept tot geestelijk verzet tegen deze waanzin die alles vestiert.

Geen van die geestelijken komt in verzet,

waarschijnlijk durven ze dat niet wetende dat ze dan wellicht onzalig aan de tand kunnen worden gevoeld door hun mede "_geestelijken_  ", die opeens oh zo *aards* kunnen worden door je direct naar het leven te staan, en is het niet van de imman dan is het wel van je eigenste broer die je omwille van de eer van de familie een kopje kleiner mag maken van allah, waar allah zelf, onmachtig als hij is, kennelijk niet toe in staat is !


vind je het gek dat niet-moslims steeds argwanender zijn tegen moslims en raar aankijken tegen deze idolatie ?



en maar afvragen waarom de Islam zo langszamerhand steeds meer uitgekotst wordt door redelijke mensen !










> De hele kwestie rond de machtsgreep van Rantizzi is een gevolg van het schisma dat is opgetreden binnen Hamas na de dood van Yassin...Het is natuurlijk de vraag welke orientatie nu de bovenhand zal halen...



hopelijk moorden ze elkaar finaal uit daar in de kwartieren van de haat !!


en vormen zichzelf tot "martelaren" van de hel voor hun eigen sjatan !


G-d is zo groot dat Hij de ongenaaktbare _grootsheid_ van allah en zijn soldaten ontmaskert voor het oog van de wereld !

----------


## Imaane

> _Geplaatst door Elia_ 
> *Het probleem is dat de islam zich superieur over de rest van de mensheid voelt waaronder in het bijzonder het joods/christelijke gedachtengoed, waar zij uit voortkomt !
> 
> Omdat haar offer (moeite), gelijk die van Kan, nauwelijks werd beloond hier op aarde (grote armoede onder de gemiddelde moslims), raakte de islam langszaam maar zeker verstokt in woede en frustratie, gelijk het communisme uit de vorige eeuw. Deze verstarring versnelde haar ontbinding !
> 
> 
> Wat je nu ziet in de vorm van aanslagen is slechts lijdelijk verzet tegen de waarheid van de moderniteit en vooruitgang, hoe schoksgewijs die ook kan optreden, het zijn de laatste dodelijke stuiptrekkingen van een voedoeachtig doodscultusgeloof !
> 
> 
> Tijdens hun doodsstrijd zijn deze ideologieen/docrines op het laatst van hun bestaan altijd extreem dodelijk !*



De Islam is de Enige en Ware godsdienst die al bestaat sinds de eerste mens op aarde, Adam. Moslims geloven in de boodschappen van Allah die neergezonden zijn tot de joodse en christelijke volkeren. Zij geloven in de Psalmen van David, het Evangelie en de Thora zoals zij in de OORSPRONKELIJKE vorm zijn neergezonden..en niet zoals die later verdraaid zijn door de christenen en joden. Het is daarom dat de Koran een bevestiging van de eerder gezonden boeken en ter vervanging van de door jullie vervalste boeken is.

Jij beweert dat de islam zich superieur voelt over het joods/ christelijk gedachtengoed...  :melig:  Ik denk dat het woord superieur gemaakt is voor het jodendom. Is het niet het joodse volk die zichzelf ziet als het 'uitverkoren volk' en is het niet zo dat mensen met een niet- joodse afkomst zich niet tot het jodendom mogen bekeren omdat ze geen 'joods bloed' hebben. De joden zijn perfect en owee als je iets op het joodse/ israelische volk aan te merken hebt, want dan ben je een anti-semiet/ terrorist/ fundamentalist/extremist. Neem als voorbeeld de hele commotie rond die film die in de VS is uitgebracht ( naam is me ontschoten maar het gaat over kruiziging van Jezus). Jezus wordt hier gekruizigd door Joden..... de film was nog niet uit of de machtige joodse lobby van Amerika sprong er boven op om ze te beschuldigen van anti- semitisme en aanzetting tot jodenhaat.....????Kortom, je mag geen commentaar hebben op Joden want dan krijg je de CIDI of Joodse lobby op je dak. En over de superieuriteit van de Islam over het christelijke gedachtengoed....we weten allemaal dat Amerika op het moment bezig is om in Irak, Afganistan etc.. de mensen van hun 'barbaarse' geloof af te brengen om zich te kunnen bekeren tot het o zo beschaafde democratische, geweldige, christelijke geloof. Is dit niet een superieure gedachte??

----------


## Oem Soelaym

De Talmud over de superioriteit van Joden:

De joden worden mensen genoemd, maar de niet-joden zijn geen mensen. Ze zijn beesten. Talmud: Baba mezia, 114b 
De Akum (niet-jood) is als een hond. Inderdaad, het schrift leert, dat je dehond meer moet eren dan de niet-jood. Ereget Raschi Erod. 22 30 

Al heeft god de niet-jood geschapen, blijven zij toch beesten in een menselijke gedaante. Het past een Jood niet om gediend te worden door een beest. Daarom zal hij gediend worden door beesten in menselijke gedaantes. Midrasch Talpioth, p.255, Warsaw 1855 
En zwangere niet-Jood is niet beter dan een zwangere beest.Coschen hamischpat 405 

Al heeft de niet-Jood dezelfde lichaamelijke gedaante als de Jood, zijn zij in vergelijking met de Jood als een aap met een mens. Schene luchoth haberith, p.250 b 
Als je eet met een niet-Jood, is het alsof je met een hond eet.Tosapoth, Jebamoth 94b 

Als een Jood een niet-Joodse dienaar of dienstmeisje heeft die sterft, dan moet je geen spijt betuigen naar de Jood toe. Je moet de Jood vertellen: God zal je verlies vervangen; alsof iemand zijn runderen of ezels zijn gestorven. Joredea 377, 1 
Sexueel contact met niet-Joden, is als sexueel contact met dieren.Talmud Sanhedrin 74b 

Het is toegestaan om het lichaam en het leven van een niet-Jood te nemen. Sepher ikkarim III c 25 
Elke Jood, die het bloed laat vloeien van een Goddeloze (niet-Jood), doet iets dat gelijk is aan een offer brengen naar God. Talmud: Bammidber raba c 21 & Jalkut 772

----------


## Imaane

Nou, dit zegt toch genoeg????

----------


## Esdra

hoe krijg je het verdraait, maar ja het is voorspeld dat het verdraaid en vervalst zal worden !




de joden zijn uitverkoren omdat zij het Woord hebben ontvangen, door Mozes en door het Woord van G-d zelf Jezus, onder hen geboren bij de maagd Maria.


daarom zijn de joden inderdaad uitverkoren.


dat je geen jood kan worden is niet waar, want ook zonder joods bloed kan dat, het zijn slechts orhtodoxe joden die dat niet vinden en die zijn inderdaad ook hoogst irritant !


Amerika en Israel verdedigen slechts hun onschuldige burgers die in treinen, bussen of wolkenkrabbers worden verdelgd door overgelovige medemoslimbroeders en zusters !!

----------


## Imaane

Esdra....wat er in de Talmud staat, zegt genoeg: 'Niet- joden zijn geen mensen'. Het is toegestaan om het lichaam en het leven van een niet-Jood te nemen. Al heeft god de niet-jood geschapen, blijven zij toch beesten in een menselijke gedaante. Het past een Jood niet om gediend te worden door een beest. Daarom zal hij gediend worden door beesten in menselijke gedaantes. ?????????Superioriteit en hoogmoedigheid is hier overduidelijk. 

En over je laatste twee zinnen...Verdiep je in de Amerikaanse buitenlandse politiek (en dan bedoel ik niet zo nu en dan naar Netwerk of NOS journaal kijken) en zult het met me eens zijn dat Amerika en haar vrijmetselaarij een agressieve buitenlandse politiek beleidt. Lees het boek 'Schurkenstaat'. En over bezet Palestina ( Israel zoals jij het noemt)...de Palestijnen zijn BEROOFD van hun land en verzetten zich tegen de bezetting van hun land. Ik raad je aan om je eens te verdiepen in de verschrikkelijke massaslachting in Sabra en Shatila onder leiding van Sharon. Dit geeft een heeeel klein deel weer van hoe de Palestijnen behandeld worden in 'Israel'. Vindt je het gek dat ze zich verzetten.

----------


## Elia

wat dacht je van de chemische aanval op de Koerden door jouw Sadtanm in 1988, die de Amerkanen toch maar mooi in het gevang hebben gekregen, dat had geen enkele "solidaire"moslim voor elkaar gekegen.

de Koerden 4 x zoveel moslims dan de Palestijnen, werden ook bezet en waar was de islamitische solidariteit ?

Sabra en Satila zijn niet door Sharon aangevallen maar door Druzen !!!!

dat weer je best !

----------


## super ick

Hee dat nou een mooi geluid. Een roep om een meer pro-aktieve houding. Ik denk ook wel eens als er een incident weer uitvergroot wordt: waar is de andere kant? Discuseer mee, maak je standpunten duidelijk, treed naar buiten. Al jaren probeer ik meer begrip te krijgen en meer te weten te komen. Ik moet echter steeds zelf graven. 
Ik zou het ook niet accepteren als ik over 1 kam geschoren zou worden met raddraaiers omdat we hetzelfde geloof hebben. Dan is toch het eind zoek? Ik ben dat gezeik over DE MOSLIM spuugzat.

----------


## Yorphim

> _Geplaatst door Ali Eddaoudi_ 
> * De "jihad" als enig reddingsmiddel voor de Nederlandse moslims 
> 
> Beroepsallochtonen, witte denkers en politici wagen zich in het debat der multiculturaliteit. Wanneer in de politiek over Allochtonen wordt gesproken, spreekt men ook over ontspoorde Marokkaanse jongens, criminaliteit en fundamentalisme. Een stortbui aan begrippen die kennelijk onafscheidelijk van elkaar zijn. Het gevoel van machteloosheid en ergernis wat ik, en ik denk veel mensen met mij, sinds het aanbreken van dit debat heb, is onbeschrijfelijk. 
> 
> Zie bijvoorbeeld hoe de keurig hoogopgeleide Marokkaan zich altijd weer probeert te verontschuldigen voor hetgeen wat er elders in het land gebeurt. Bedwelmd door de hoeveelheid negatieve informatie die hij over zich heen krijgt, weet de allochtoon in ons land zich nog nauwelijks staande te houden. Tegenwoordig wordt je haast gedwongen om stelling te nemen en je te distantiren van hetgeen een stel snotneuzen in het land uitspookt. De Allochtoon is slechts een last en heeft men tot een [email protected] gereduceerd. In welk tijdperk leven we eigenlijk, sinds wanneer is de Hollander zijn nuchtere blik op de werkelijkheid verloren geraakt? Het is trouwens ook niet Nederlands om hele groepen mensen aan te spreken als er weer een eens iemand het nodig vindt om de zaak op stelten te zetten. 
> 
> We leven dacht ik, in een zwaar gendividualiseerde maatschappij waarin de ik-persoon wordt verheerlijkt. Ik dacht dat dit ook een van de wegen tot succesvol integratie was? Al we in groepen blijven denken en mensen aanspreken, dan moeten we er niet van staan kijken dat veel allochtonen zich als zodanig gaan gedragen. Schrikbarend is het dat we over, inmiddels derde generatie, Turken en Marokkanen praten en denken in termen van (ongewenste) gasten. Het is ook (niet) vreemd dat we na veertig jaar er niet in geslaagd zijn om mensen het gevoel te geven dat ze Nederlanders zijn, net zoals ieder ander die hier woont, werkt en leeft.
> 
> ...

----------


## Esdra

Houdt Siria eigenlijk niet de Libanon bezet ?

----------


## Imaane

Houden de VS en "Israel' eigenlijk niet de hele wereld bezet?


En Elia, hoe denk je dat Saddam aan die chemische wapens is gekomen? Die heeft ie gekocht van Amerika toendertijd want ja toen waren ze namelijk dikke maatjes omdat Saddam net als de VS tegen Khomeinie was. Pas toen Saddam zich ging keren tegen de VS was hij plotseling een dictator volgens de Amerikanen. Ik vind hem ook een dictator en moordenaar hoor laat daar geen misverstand over zijn, maar jullie zijn zo dom om te geloven dat de Amerikanen het zou kunnen schelen of er daar een dictatuur is of niet. Het kan ze geen MOER schelen tenzij ze er ZELF last van hebben. Eigenbelang dus.
En waarom denk je dat de Amerikanen bang zijn voor de rechtzaak van Saddam die gaat komen? Omdat er dan vrijkomt dat de Amerikanen Saddam vroeger hebben geholpen aan wapens en dat doet hun schijnheilige, 'vrijheid en vrede in de wereld'- achtige imago geen goed natuurlijk.

----------


## Elia

zoals in de bijbel voorspeld zouden alle koningen (leiders) der aarde met dit beest handel drijven aan het einde der tijden, ook de islamitische ("sultans"), 

het beest wordt ook vergeleken met de grote hoer van babylon uit de woestijn, zoals het in Jeremia genoemd wordt !

allemaal vervalsing ?

----------


## Oem Soelaym

> _Geplaatst door Elia_ 
> *
> 
> Sabra en Satila zijn niet door Sharon aangevallen maar door Druzen !!!!
> 
> dat weer je best !*


Elia, ik adviseer je niet te spreken over dingen waar je geen kennis van hebt. 

De feiten zijn namelijk:

Ten eerste: Het plan om de kampen Sabra en Shatillah in 1982 aan te vallen bestond reeds maanden tevoren bij Israelische topambtenaren. Er waren ontmoetingen tussen de falangisten en de Israeliers over het plan om christelijke militairen de kampen binnen te vallen. (zie het boek: The Battle of Beirut. Why Israel invaded Lebanon van Michael Jansen)

Ten tweede: Sharon die toentertijd minister van Defensie was heeft toegegeven in een ISRAELISCHE waarheidscommissie (commissie-Kahan) dat hij de opdracht had gegeven aan de falangisten om de kampen binnen te vallen en de vluchtelingen te vermoorden (zie het rapport van commissie Kahan)

Ten derde: Er zijn aanwijzingen dat niet alleen falangisten het vuile werk hadden opgeknapt, maar ook dat Israelische soldaten mee hebben geholpen (zie het rapport van de internationale commissie die de schendingen van het internationaal recht van Israel in Libanon heeft onderzocht)

Ten vierde: De Israelische commissie heeft de Israelische regering indirect verantwoordelijk gehouden voor de massaslachting. Sharon werd aangeraden om af te treden, wat hij vervolgens ook deed. De internationale, onafhankelijke commissie stelde Israel direct verantwoordelijk, met de verdragen van Geneve als argumenten.

Ten vijfde: Helaas zwichtte Belgie onder politieke druk, maar Sharon is in 2001 aangeklaagd geweest voor zijn betrokkenheid bij de massamoord op basis van de Belgische genocidewet. Maar helaas is het dus niet tot een veroordeling gekomen, omdat Belgie de genocidewet heeft gewijzigd.

----------


## Elia

je hebt geestijken allah Yassin weet je nog ?




met kwaadaardige (maatschappelijke) tumoren, waar sturing door het hart en het gevoel, redelijkheid en ratio geen vat meer hebben, is er maar 1 manier en dat is zo snel mogelijk isoleren en verwijderen, voordat dit tumor het hele organisme opvreet !

dat aanvreten is vooral in de islamitische wereld al aardig in gang gezet.

de moslims zelf hebben daar nu al, heel erg onder te lijden en dit lijden zal zeker niet kleiner worden de komende jaren !


tenzij moslims hun eigen oncologie vestigen binnen de islam, gelijk het christendom maar ook het jodendom na de tweede wereldoorlog heeft gedaan binnen haar gelederen !

zie het Mae Culpa (exuces) van Paus Johannes Paulus 2 aan het judaisme en homofilie, en de opvering van het liberale (niet geslachtelijk voorwaardelijke) jodendom.


deze vredelieverende zuivering van de islam moeten snel plaatsvinden voordat de agressieve Islam de wereld zal gaan afpersen met kernwapens en nog meer duivelse plagen.

de dood is immers het mooiste wat er is voor deze verdwaasden, want het brengt je dichter en sneller bij allah, vooral als je voor hem bent gestorven.

waarom plegen deze mensen niet gewoon en mass zelfmoord dan is iedereen blij, de gelovige, maar ook de ongelovige, die hoeft minder te sidderen voor die gekke gelovige, die dan allemaal hopelijk voor hen in den hemelen zouden verkeren.

een ander geluid: 

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...=&pagenumber=4

----------


## leilafetosh

> _Geplaatst door karimmm1_ 
> *FUCK DE INTEGRATIE,  
> 
> LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> Luister mensen weet je wat het is met die stomme Kaaskoppen: 
> Na Pim Fortuyn zijn ze allemaal hun bek gaan opentrekken. Ze hebben ergens de klok horen luiden maar weten niet waar de klepel hangt wat de marokkanen en de islam in Nederland betreft. Het is niet meer taboe om vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken.
> ...


hahaah wellah ben het egt met je eens hoewel ik die hollanders niet haat , alleen die ons wel haten jah!!!!

----------


## leilafetosh

> _Geplaatst door albert c._ 
> *Beste Karim,
> weet je dat jij met je radicale mening tot 1% van de Nederlandse bevolking behoort?
> Weet jij dat Marokkanen sterker discrimineren dan Nederlanders doen?
> Het probleem met Ali Eddaoudi is dat hij ook tot die 1% behoort en dat hij dat niet beseft.
> Ali E. (geef mij maar Ali B.) is natuurlijk een EO-moslim oftewel een NMO-moslim. Maar ik zou willen dat hij echt gelovig was en dus rechtvaardig en dat hij Nederlanders niet over een kam schoor, net als jij en zoveel jonge Marokkanen doen.
> Je kiest voor het isolement als je alle Nederlanders kaaskoppen noemt.
> Een gelovig iemand zou moeten weten dat het paradijs niet op aarde te vinden is en dus ook niet in Nederland. 
> Dat is de fout die Ali E. maakt: denken dat de gebraden duifjes hem in de mond horen te vliegen. Denken dat je gediscrimineerd wordt als dat niet gebeurt, hier in Nederland.
> ...


wat nou over een kam scheeren??? zehma jullie hollanders doen dat niet?!!!!!
mogen we niet in opstand komen ofzo ik ben het ook zat om steeds als een 'probleem'te worden gezien?! moet we soms alles maar accepteren?!!!!

----------


## super ick

Geplaatst door karimmm1 
FUCK DE INTEGRATIE, 

LEVE DE MAROKKAANSE GENERATIE!!! 



Luister mensen weet je wat het is met die stomme Kaaskoppen: 
Na Pim Fortuyn zijn ze allemaal hun bek gaan opentrekken. Ze hebben ergens de klok horen luiden maar weten niet waar de klepel hangt wat de marokkanen en de islam in Nederland betreft. Het is niet meer taboe om vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken.
wIE denken zij wel niet dat ze zijn? Oke er zijn dat wat problemen met een kleine minderheid van de Marokkaanse jeugd in Nederland...
MAAR GELOOF ME! Het is echt niet zo erg als de Kaaskoppen schetsen! 
Vooral de media doet aan beeldvorming! 
Ik heb me vaak moeten verdedigen voor hetgeen er over Marokkanen wordt gezegt. Maar het helpt echter niet!!! En doe het ook niet meer! Luister, ik heb nu cht schijt aan die KAASKOPPEN!!IK BEN ZE ZAT!
Ik bedoel de Kaaskoppen willen geloven wat er in de media wordt gezegd. Ze weten heus wel dat de media vooral over het onderwerp ''Marokkanen in Nederland'' de boel opblazen. Maar juist omdat het geen taboe meer is om je bek open te trekken en vooroordelen over allochtonen uit te spreken maken de Kaaskoppen hier massaal en met alle plezier gebruik van! (vieze honden)...

Als je je standpunt duidelijk wil maken moet je eens op je taal letten schapenneuker. Ja je leest het goed, ik neem ook aan dat je daar geen bezwaar tegen hebt. Jij noemt tenslotte een hele groep mensen kaaskoppen ik noem alleen jou, mooie schapenneuker.

----------


## Imaane

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *
> 
> Als je je standpunt duidelijk wil maken moet je eens op je taal letten schapenneuker. Ja je leest het goed, ik neem ook aan dat je daar geen bezwaar tegen hebt. Jij noemt tenslotte een hele groep mensen kaaskoppen ik noem alleen jou, mooie schapenneuker.*



Dus dan verlaag jij je ook maar tot zijn niveau  :jammer:  Wat zwak zeg

----------


## Elia

hou je fatsoen, Dick Cock !

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Imaane_ 
> *Dus dan verlaag jij je ook maar tot zijn niveau  Wat zwak zeg*


Ja Imaane, in de communicatie noemt men dat spiegelen. En ik word ook altijd gemotiveerd om bij een ontzettend domme stelling een nog dommer antwoord te geven. Ik ga daar echter geen gewoonte van maken hoor. Jou opmerking is ook terecht.

----------


## ricknick3

Nederlanders zijn allemaal schijnheilige hypocrieten praten over integratie maar willen niet met marokkanen omgaan of dat hun nederlandse dochters met marokkanen trouwen .Nederlanders hebben allle deuren opslot gedaan .Als er marokkanen in hun buurt komen wonen verhuizen ze de volgende dag .hoogopgeleide marokkanen komen nauwelijks aan de bak .De media scheert alle marokkanen over een kam 95% van de marokkanen doet het goed en zit gewoon op het goede pad 95% van de marokkaanse jongens studeert of werkt hier hoor je niks over in de media.Nederlanders denken dat alle marokkaanse jongens crimineel zijn .

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *Nederlanders zijn allemaal schijnheilige hypocrieten praten over integratie maar willen niet met marokkanen omgaan of dat hun nederlandse dochters met marokkanen trouwen .Nederlanders hebben allle deuren opslot gedaan .Als er marokkanen in hun buurt komen wonen verhuizen ze de volgende dag .hoogopgeleide marokkanen komen nauwelijks aan de bak .De media scheert alle marokkanen over een kam 95% van de marokkanen doet het goed en zit gewoon op het goede pad 95% van de marokkaanse jongens studeert of werkt hier hoor je niks over in de media.Nederlanders denken dat alle marokkaanse jongens crimineel zijn .*


Nee jij bent lekker bezig met je Nederlanders. Ook over 1 kam scheren

----------


## Idriss

in het brein van Bin-Laden


lees en huiver !

----------


## ricknick3

ik als marokkaanse moslim heb alle respect voor de nederlanders maar andersom is het ver te zoeken.De nederlanders denken dat alle moslim een jihad willen en zich zelf elke minuut willen opblazen.De media bevind zich in een propagandische strijd tegen de islam .Ik als moslim ben 10000% tegen bin laden en zijn rovers ,Bin laden is een politieke strijder geen gelovige hij verkracht de hele islam vooor zijn politieke motieven ,

----------


## ricknick3

ik als marokkaanse moslim heb alle respect voor de nederlanders maar andersom is het ver te zoeken.De nederlanders denken dat alle moslim een jihad willen en zich zelf elke minuut willen opblazen.De media bevind zich in een propagandische strijd tegen de islam .Ik als moslim ben 10000% tegen bin laden en zijn rovers ,Bin laden is een politieke strijder geen gelovige hij verkracht de hele islam vooor zijn politieke motieven ,

----------


## Idriss

in het brein van Bin-Laden


lees en huiver !

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door ricknick3_ 
> *ik als marokkaanse moslim heb alle respect voor de nederlanders maar andersom is het ver te zoeken.De nederlanders denken dat alle moslim een jihad willen en zich zelf elke minuut willen opblazen.De media bevind zich in een propagandische strijd tegen de islam .Ik als moslim ben 10000% tegen bin laden en zijn rovers ,Bin laden is een politieke strijder geen gelovige hij verkracht de hele islam vooor zijn politieke motieven ,*


Luid en duidelijk.

----------

